# Not just for hoomans



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everywoof. I thought it might be best to start a new thread for us all to talk on :smile:. So what's everyone up to today? I'm at work playing with Sammy


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning buster  Mum's got the day off again because she had a few holiday days workies were making her use. So going to walk then be couch potatos  because she got an achy tummy... i dont really want to be a potato, she told me off for digging them last time... i thought they were weird balls


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It just means be lazy all day :yesnod: Potatoes are fun I planted loads in our back garden :w00t:


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Me too & brocolli..off to enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. It's raining here and I fink it's going to funder, so I ain't goin nowhere coz I don't like them! I got a nice suprize this morning, I got a new ball. Yaaaay I luff my balls! It was in a bag, and mum had forgotten to give it me from last time she went shopping. Haha I'm a real couch potato, I love my couch, but I calls it a settee, but settee potato don't sound right.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

We call it sofa, & sofa potato doesnt sound right either..hooman things have to many names... the suns gone in here too now jet i hopes it doesnt thunder!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's fundering here now, and I ate it, But it'll go away soon, so I'll just have be brave and cuddle up to mum.
Sofa potato sounds almost as bad as settee potato. Why do hoomans have so many names for the same fing, maybe Buster will know?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know buddy :nonod: they even have different languages and everyfing. I don't mind funder much


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Differant languages is silly, coz they can't talk to each uver. I've never met a dog from any uver place, if I did, would we have the same woof talk d'you fink?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know  and mum's learning some different one. She says she wants to teach me commands in it . I fink all doggies bark the same so we'd be able to understand each other even with different accents


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's good then, I like woofing and I don't fink I'd like it if I couldn't be understood by uver doggies. Mum knows a bit of French, coz she got tort it at skool, but she don't member too much coz it was a million years ago.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum knows a bit of French too and she's learning spanish and teaching me commands in it  I fink she needs a hobby

Is Bumby coming back on this thread do you know?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know, I hope so, coz it won't be the same wivout him.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It really wouldn't be the same without the fluffball who would terrorise the local farm animal population? I ope his mum is ok


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I ope she is too. I calls her Auntie Woof coz she's such a nice lady and my mum likes her alot. I miss Bumby, I ope he comes back soon.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope she's ok don't like hoomans being upset even worse when they're so nice


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I know


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everywoof  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby you came back :w00t:. It wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't fink my mum was a pea yesterday at all, she ates that day every year  sorry buddies, I fink it really elped to talk to your mum, Buster and she says to tell you sorry she didn't phone, Jet, she just went to bed in the end and leaked :glare:

I had frozed yogit :drool:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't fink mum helped much  she says she's sorry for the smoking fing. 

Frozed yogit :drool:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

She did buddy :yesnod: 

It was a froob yogit :yesnod: There's loads left if you wants them :w00t: I got goomed today, I smells of baby powder, mum luffs it but I feel stoopid :glare: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Froob :drool: it's ok I'm getting ice cream when we get home :yesnod:. I don't like being groomed :glare: they cut all my fur off


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

works just rang mum said she can have tommorrow off too :w00t:... hello everywoof :w00t: hello bumble, mum wants me to go to the groomers but i dont like water. :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:w00t: two whole days with your mum. I don't like water horrible stuff 

Bumby they sent your treats back to us somefing about mum got a code wrong  but we'll be posting them again tomorrow with the right code this time :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I quites like it, I like being blow dried :yesnod: And I get a bag of treats when I'm done :w00t:

That's okay, Buster :yesnod: 

I just ranned into the outside bin :glare: 
xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't like being blowdried nope. I almost walked into the wall last night  mum told me to go to bed and I was half asleep


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

New fred, new fred, new fred.

How are we alls?! Guess, guess, guess what daddy gots me today?!
....
...
...
...
...
..

Too long....

*A BIG BONE*

LIKE THE BIGGEST BONE EVER, IT WAS THE SIZE OF MY HEAD!!!

I eated half of it now though and made lots of messies in the tent!! Very windy in Cornwall today, very very windy, they had to re-peg the tent


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds sooo cool Lincoln :w00t:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Bumby, I meaned to ask, is your Mummy better today? Give her big licks from me though x


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

I was going to fast :glare:

Lincoln :001_unsure: don't get blowed away :yikes: was the bone as big as me? :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Nearly, there was a massiver one at the shop and I thought they was gna gets me that one, and that one definatelys would have beened bigger than you but they gots me the littler one instead cos I never never hads one before so they wanted to make sure I likes them! AND I WEALLY DO!!!

I fink if you was ere Bumby you might get blown aways!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I almost got blowed away a while back  our street is like a wind tunnel or somefing mum says


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

It's appened to me before  I was running down an ill and i jumped and the wind blewed me over  xxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ello woofs :w00t:

Just got in from my afternoon walk.. i had a barking session  this lady had a german shep pup (that was bigger than me) on an extendable down the street and it barked so i got scwared and woofed back at it.. it pulled towards me and the leady became unlocked  the women had to grab the cord (ouchy) to stop it getting right in my face... mum wasnt happy, she stopped me barking and walked me on calming me back down as my eckles were weeaally raised. She said to dad that big dogs shouldnt be on them extendable things, let alone a big pup because surely that teaching it to pull??

I weaallly dont wanna see this dog on walkies no more, spec as it get bigger! :nono: well, unles it was on a normal lead, then i might say hello


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I looks like my eckles are always up Jessie cos I gots moheeeekan down my back all long rough sticky up hair! x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Other doggies are nice sounds like you met one with an idiot hooman . Mum says they're the kind of people give big doggies a bad name


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

I know, thats why id like to see it on a normal leadyy  it looked very cuddly.. My mum does too thats why she was annoyed. 

Oh-ohh the washing machineyys making a loud noise and wobbling.. i think mummy brokened it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

German shepherds are very cuddly :yesnod: with nice hoomans


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

My next door neighbours daughter breeds some lovely kc registered ones, mums fwends got one from her called chandler, he's abit too boistrous for me to play with though with me being a little bit scwared, maybe one day :w00t:

Have you got friendies on walks buster? no one communicatys round here, they just walk past eachother and dont let dogd interact and playy :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I gots lots of doggie friends depends where we go a boxer, whippets like Willow but they're crazy, a golden retriever and 3 nausage dogs who belong to mum's friends, 2 shibas, a samoyed a jack russell and 2 staffies. I fink that's everyone... When we go to the park or the beach I play with different doggies if they're there and the owners say they're nice


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay fluff face, you're back:thumbup1:
I've just had a nice long nap. It's hardly stoppeded raining here, so I've given up all hope of getting a walk today, coz I won't go out in the rain:nonod:no way, no hooo.
The people on the field where I go don't really let their dogs play with uvers, unless they already knows each uver and come to the fields togever. I had a lovely rottie friend that used to do zoomies with me, but she don't come no more. She wasn't my girlwoof though, Willow is my first and bestest girlwoof.I hope she finds her way here.:blush:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys it's so windies in the tent, I won't get blown aways will I?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi buddies just back from a walk dog I don't fink I've ever seen so many dogs before there was lots and lots and lots. Two Kenzies too


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

You have good walkies Buster?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was soooo much fun :w00t: so many doggies to play with, so many smells to sniff. I was in doggie heaven.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everywoof, I'm Honey. I heard that you all do chats and fings and I wondered if I could join in?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Honey welcome to the gang


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Aw thanks Buster and for helping me with my monster yesterday.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys im home at last!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No problem babble balls are lots of fun :yesnod: all doggies should have one. Mine's battrees mysteriously disappeared though 

Willow!!! you're home


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I only gets my babble ball sometimes, I never has it all the times cos mummy daddy says I send them round the bend, but they never never go round any bends, they always here??


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink it means go even more crazy than they already are.

I had sooo much fun chasing this big red dog mum said he was a setter or somefing but she was too busy drooling over him


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been and hid my babble ball cos my daddy did set it off earlier and nearly fell out the window! 
Don't tell any of the hoomans but I've put it behind the cold white box thing.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i came home for a weeeeeee all round the garden  it was great but im awful tired! hey guys. l loves you all. especially you Jet :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Back buddies :yesnod: I wented to gility

High Honey :w00t: your mum used to av a Bumble just like me :w00t: 

A bad hooman muggeded my mum :skep: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies mum called the wonderful people that bring the food and and she bought me a whole cheeseburger just for me :w00t:

I ope your mum is ok now Bumby she scared my mum when she said she'd been mugged


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheese burger :drool: I fink your aunty is having gallops :blink:

She's fine now buddy, it's a good job I wasn't there  xxxxx


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

hey buddies :w00t::w00t:
a new fred?!?!?! wow, I missed looooaaaddddsss. Mummy really needs to remember to leave her pooter on for me, she knows i don't have posable fums


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

High Bumble, nice to be here. Is your mummy ok? I doesn't likes the sounds of muggings. 

My mummy did have a Bumble doggy called Amber. She was sweet cos I snuck a look at the piccies. Did you enjoy gility?

Did Buster really eat a whole cheeseburger?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i can does join in??? i is very loverly i is  me has one of dem der babble balls but me hasn seen mine since me did move houses  hooman keeped it in speshul fing an it gone buh bye  mine hooman did say it mine very happy birfday in 2 weeks tho so maybe me gets anuvva one den


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I did :yesnod: it was soooooo yummy :drool:. Yes auntie Maggie had scallops I have no idea what those are though 

Welcome to the gang Jake right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

She's fine fanks Honey :yesnod: I fink she was just shocked, I don'ts know why she didn't just snarl  then he'd have goned.

Buster loves his burgers :yesnod:

Hi Jake!







:w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Bumble I'm very relieved that your mummy is ok. My mummy is too (hugs) x I's does like your picy

Hi Jake. 

I's is very impressted Buster!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

l oves yoou too bumble! hi Jake yayyy you made it here  love your pic


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Woof...woof..can i play :w00t::w00t::w00t: i'm chester and have a big sister Mavis...she's hot:001_tongue:
eeeee....why does that hooman keep putting me outside and telling me to pee does she not know i pee indoors...not out...what is that all about :blink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

My mum sends ugs back to you both :yesnod:

It takes me for never to eat a burger :glare:

I luffs you too Willow but only as a friend before Jet gets worrid 


CHESTER :w00t: hi buddy :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me on here. Mum says she doesn't want the photos in the background on here so she took them out badly sorry buddies


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Chester welcome to the gang. The hoomans prefer it if you pee outside no idea why they get to pee inside


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

how excited am i??!!? i get to meet chester tomorrow :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow:001_wub: Hi everyone. I love that pic of you at the pooter Bumby, It acshully makes you look ntelligent haha. Jake your pic makes you look like a reely clever doggie.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Carla-Jade said:


> how excited am i??!!? i get to meet chester tomorrow :w00t:


:yikes: i'm confused with you hoomans...i thought mammy said summet about Monday :lol: :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yes i dids make it here  shhhhh hooman dun know i stealed de pooter :lol: i look forward to making new friendlies


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> :yikes: i'm confused with you hoomans...i thought mammy said summet about Monday :lol: :yesnod::yesnod:


:yikes: your right bud, glad your on the ball!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We're all really nice here :yesnod: new friends are always welcome we even had a kitty friend and a rattie but they seem to have vanished


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Buster I luffs you so much, you've guilt tripped my mum into getting me a cheese burger 

Jet :001_unsure: do you mind Willow meeting Chester 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:w00t: hope you enjoy it Bumby


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

As long as he don't try and steal my girlwoof, it's ok.I knows that it's ok to have friends of the opisite genda.
Guess who else has had cheezburger tonite.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

You're real mature, Jet, I gets jealous if Kenzie even wags her tail at a boy :glare: :lol:

It must be cheese burger day :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel so powerful :w00t:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's really liked talking wiz youz all and youz is all really nice. I's gots to say nigh nigh now as my mum wants me to go to sleepz. She wont letz me use the pouter on my own coz she thinks I's is too clumzy! I'm going to have my nigh nigh bickies first. :smile: xx

Hopes you enjoyz your cheese burgerer Bumble. xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Honey sleep well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Night honey buddy :yesnod: Sleep well. I'll save you some burger cause I wonts eat it all xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Honey, sweet dreams 
I don't know about manure, Bumby, but as long as Chester doesn't try it on wiv my girlwoof, it's fine.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

its ok Jet i luffs you too much to make eyes at chester. hes ickle though, i just have to help him meet other woofs thats all. jets my boy!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chester's only a baby Jet he wouldn't touch Willow

I hope Skye doesn't mind I have friends that are girl doggies :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's my girl:001_wub: I knows you wouldn't, coz what we have is speshul and nofing'll eva come between us. I still have dreams of you in your weeding dress, sooo pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh that dream Jet you had mum laughing for nages and nages with that. But first she was making that silly high pitched noise she makes when she gets really excited about something


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

we is speshul thats why we be so good togethers! :001_wub: 

wow you still dreams of me? i love that! hope i get to wear the dress soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Buddies :001_huh: Mum just noticed the goomers shaved my ears at the side so they looks real pointy :skep: 

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you eva dream bout me Willow?:blush:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But they are Bumby that's what makes you a spitz :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

They aints never done that before :skep: she said she fort I looked pointyerer :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby I wrote you a letter with the treats we tried to do a pawprint on it but mum didn't have the inkpad thing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Elfs have pointy ears, does that mean you're a nelf dog now.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah course i dreams of you jet :blush: its always good dreams too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't mention nelves to mum she was like obsessed with those bloody books for nages and nages and I had to hear about them constantly as if I should care


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What do you dream bout then Willow, I shareded my dream wiv you


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

A letta :w00t: fanks buddy!!!!

Nelfs are pretty small and missdjesus aren't they :001_unsure: does that sound like me :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's not much  but I thought it would be nice

No elves are tall and they have swords and bows and stuff and they're really smart and live fornever


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yup, just like you, haha.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im abiut to sleep again but i always dream of you :blush:

we are playing chase & catchy on the beach. you run to the water but i stop at the edge of the sea so i get to see you play in the water. you coem out & we cuddle up tpogether in the sand bedore we go home & get on the sofa together to share a bone


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww that sounds nice Willow. I'd share anyfing wiv you. Night then, sweet dreams  luff you:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies I'm off to bed too goodnight everyone sweet dreams


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Night Willow buddy, night Buster, sleep well the two of you.

I didn't like my burger  do you want it, Jet? xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Buster, sweet dreams 
Yes please Bumby. Mum says I've got ollow legs, coz I luff food so much.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Here you go then buddy *cheese burger*

How's your day beened? xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks. *takes burger* It's been rainy on n off all day, so I didn't get a run on the field but I guess it's my own fault for rolling in the mud the uver day  It's been funderin a lot here, has it fundered where you are?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

No funders and my mum LUFFS funder plus it gives me an excuse to bark :glare: did you get to the goomers in the end :lol:

I had one on one gility tonight, even I feel a bit sleepy  and I dints like what appened to my mum :skep: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nah, couldn't get any one coz it was too late, so mum pored bowls of water over me and did it herself. It was worser than being out in the rain.

Somebody hurt you mum, didn't they. That's mean and rotten of them, and I hope they goes to prizon for eva.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes  she got smugged :glare: and she was only trying to buy me some water 

That doesn't sound fun buddy :lol: did the golf snakes join you?  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They did, I had to cover my ears, she used some words that were, well a bit nastier than golf snakes. They sounded nastier anyway!!!!! But it was all ok in the end, she just can't stay mad at me for long. I'm too cute, well that's what she says.:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Not........THE FUDGE SNAKES?! :yikes: :yikes:

Has your mum ad her flowers yet buddy?  xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

The nice ones you sent abit ago, they've dieded now, but she kept the card and put it in her speshul box. She got all leaky when she read it.But I fink it was good leaky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

She sented you some for your burfday and I sented you a card. I've just seed her on Zooplus - that's always good :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nofin came for her burfday. 
What's zooplus?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I know she sented them on the wrong day cause she'd put your mums burfday wrong on the calender  But she forted there'd be there by now  

zooplus is where all my toys and stuff come from :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

No sorry, nufins come, maybe tomorrow.
Who have you seed on Zooplus, I'm all


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

They better do :glare: I sawed my mum hordering stuff on the zooplus website :w00t: I bets it's for me  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm shure they will.
Ooo what do you fink you got then?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hey *waggle tail* buddys jet bumbles hope ya all had a ood day


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I don't know :w00t: I ope I got some new fings that squeak because I've broked 2 of mine :glare: and I'd LUFF some tripe sticks :drool:

I'm going to haff to go now buddy cause we need to take our new bunny to the vets in the morning (she's okay, she's just going for her first check and to register :yesnod: )

Luff you buddy  and fanks for sticking up for my mum  xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

night night bumbles


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night then Bumby, sweet dreams  ( but not about goats!)

Hi Jessie. How ya doin?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Night then Bumby, sweet dreams  ( but not about goats!)
> 
> Hi Jessie. How ya doin?


hi jet i am doin fine had a weid day though  i woke up late not like me buddy then we had visiter :nonod: and mum did one of her falling over sleep thing :blink: but i had fun in the dog park with elle she a cool  woofer how you doin today have you had sun shine


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's rained nearly all day, no sun at all, but it's still all hot and stuffy! It fundered as well and I don't like that noise.I never gets up early, I like my bed (well it's mums really, but we share)


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> It's rained nearly all day, no sun at all, but it's still all hot and stuffy! It fundered as well and I don't like that noise.I never gets up early, I like my bed (well it's mums really, but we share)


awwww :nonod: sun we hat the wet stuff too but the sun came out this after noon so i played with elle ooooh funder me dont like that much eith jet it loud isnt it i made peep jump with the bubble ball to day they didnt know it was gonna make a sound :w00t: hoomans haha awww you get to share you mum bed i dont :nonod: huff they wont let me up there cos i dont play nice with the cat soooo not fare


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It might be worth it if you try and be nice to the cat, coz it's real nice on the bed, all comfy and cozy. I've got a proper dog bed too, but I don't use it much.
My one of them keeps going off on it's own, even if there's no one near it.:w00t:

Oh at last, she's started gathering her stuff for bed, I fort she was never going to bed tonite.So I'm off too. Night Jessie, sweet dreams  see you tomorrow.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> It might be worth it if you try and be nice to the cat, coz it's real nice on the bed, all comfy and cozy. I've got a proper dog bed too, but I don't use it much.
> My one of them keeps going off on it's own, even if there's no one near it.:w00t:
> 
> Oh at last, she's started gathering her stuff for bed, I fort she was never going to bed tonite.So I'm off too. Night Jessie, sweet dreams  see you tomorrow.


night night jet sleep well your mum too sweet dream i may tey being better to the cats the bed sound snug :blush:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning guys, we had a very windy rainy night in the tent!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Morning *Yawn* mum woke me up this morning total panic thinking she was late. She'd woken up early :frown2:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Morning *Yawn* mum woke me up this morning total panic thinking she was late. She'd woken up early :frown2:


morning buster my mum never realy sleeps:frown2: she a looon hope you have a nice day buster:thumbup1:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning all you's. Opes you all slept well. 

I is ever so excited cos the hooman with the sack thing just brought me a nice pressie, a big Kong squeaker ball cos I did go and break my last one. I does like the hooman with the sack but he runs away!!!!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning everywoof 
Lots of new fwends :w00t: :w00t: im Jessie J *waves a paw*

Mums not happy again today, one of the friends she knows bought a black lab pup 3 weeks ago, & is selling it already , its only 11 weeks. 

Whatcha all doing today woofs??


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Jessie, 
Thats not nice! poor yittle puppy!  I hopes he finds a nice homes very sooon. 

I is playings with my new Kongs ball and is ignorsing that noisy one. I dont finks it likes me!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Isit a babble ball? ive never had one..

Urm guys mums told me to ask you for advice, she probs worrying over nothing she normally does, silly hooman. Well we just went out for walkies (i wanted to carry my chew for the first time, but i kept dropping mum kept giggling) ... well anyways  as you know the other day i had the runs and she fetched me home.. well i went back to normal, but now i did a normal poop then runs, then i walked abit further and had runs again .. im all layed sad eyes now, and i think im going to go sleep.. mums gunna watch me after my next meal see how i get on and see how i act and how much i drinkies..its probs something ive ate in the garden and shouldnt but.. should she be worrying? she's such a worry guts and gets upset when im not 100% ... sorry for the horrible convo topic :blush: 

Also we swopped food the other week, gradually obviously and i was going normal.. could this still be why now im on 100% new foodies? and i still want to play fetch and chasies with mum, its when we stop and go back in the house i go back to moping sad eyes, and sleepies.

Sorryyyyyy in advance :confused5:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Aww poor Jessie. I's can sympathise as I often gets them run things. I gets upset easily. Might be your new dinner causing it. I'd say to your Mum to keeps an eye on it for now and see how you are in a bit. My mum worries too. What did you eat in the garden? A little sleeps might do you good. x

PS. it is a babbly ball and I'm still not sure whether I likes it or not. Its got all sorts of animalals trapped inside and they keeps shrieking and growling at me!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mum watched a video of one on the tinerweb and it made me bark and raise my heckles so i sharnt be having one of them in a hurry..

i dont know what i ate..Yeah mums thinking its that because its hit and miss.. she just dont like seeing me all sad spaniel eyed and sleepy. She's keeping an eye on me.. im going to get spoilt.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I is hoping you is feeling much better sooon and sending you licks.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Back from work but it's raining sooooooo much :frown2: I don't like rain I'm soaked.

I hope you're better soon Jessie the runs are awful . Tell your mum to make sure you drink plenty of water and if it continues maybe just some boiled chicken or white fish for a while see if that settles your stomach. There's also prokolin which you get from the vets which is supposed to be good.

Babble balls are awesome I've never worked out how they got all those animals in there though I've met a nellyphant those things are hoooooooge :shocked: they wouldn't fit.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I doesn't likes getting soaked either Buster. Its not nice. Mum has gotten me a bright ellow coat fing and I looks really silly in it but it keeps bits of me dry. 

Jessie chick chick is definitely for spoiling. Yummmm. 

Me and the Babbly ball have got it all worked out. Its over there and I is over here!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't wear coats unless I'm really really cold :frown2: I don't like clothes on me. Last time it was really raining I stopped dead in the shelter just outside work, I thought that was sensible mum doesn't like getting wet either I was sure she'd agree. She picked me up :frown2: and carried me to the car. I still got soaked and I had the indignity of being carried. Then she had the cheek to complain I was heavy


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hows can she complains you is heavy if it was her that picked you up? 

My mum cant picks me up cos I really is much too big! She's get squished! 

I is trying to find out where the orsy is in my babbly ball!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know :frown2: she chose to pick me up and carry me I was happy staying out of the rain but no she insisted and then she complained I was heavy. I'm a small dog.

There's a norse in mine too


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh dees hoomans!!! 

What does you feeds you norse on?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't feed the animals in the babble ball they live on the battrees I think :001_unsure: well none of mine have gone away yet. Although Bumby's and Kenzie's went mad and were making noises all the time even when no one was near them


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ah thats explains it, em battries would be good foods. 

Where Bumby and Kenzie alright when they did go madded? Mine does that too sometimes and Daddy nearly felled out the window. Dont tell them but I did laugh! Oops!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ello woofs, ive been sick twice.. mum knew it was coming and followed me out into the garden.. i was still loooking sad for abit but then mum let me play fight her with the tug (which she never does incase i think baby annalise is playfighting me when she gives me it) and i picked up abit and had a good chasies with her around the garden.. but im sleepy again now so im going to nap.. mums only going to give me a little tea tonight and see how i get on..ive just had some water though.. hopefully im ok now and after my nap i'll be much better..mum got abit leaky early, she doesnt like to see me ill. And i cried back and gave her a kissy. 

Is it raining where you's are? it is here. 

Im off to sleepies x laters woofies x


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's hopes you is feeling muchest better soon and the sicky thing has got rid of the nasties. Have a lovely sleeps. xx

I forgot to says no rain, it sunny here so I'm off for a quick walks. x


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no Jessie  big licks from me.

There is no rainies here, lots of sunnies, but I am not home I am ollydays still so that must be why it is sunnies 

I hope you are better soon, being sicky is not nice  x


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys my mummys eyes are all leaky cos my brother is for sale again


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Evening everywoof

this was me this morning on my bed (I lets my mum sleep there sometime too :glare: )










How is everyone?

xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I am good Bumble I have been in the brum brum, walkies round a town, had some cornish pasteeeee and now I am lying on my back biting my back footsie!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Im better, for now.. just had tea we will have to wait to see how that settles  mum made the most of be being lazy and took some pictures, here's one..







that was before she chasied me round the garden for my eye boogeys, does anyone elses mum do that? dog its annoying!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Why are they selling your bruther, Lincoln  

My mum does, Jessie J :glare: cause poms sometimes have eyes that run and I get them wiped NEVERY day :glare: xxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

wow bumble i love your bedrom, very sirineeeeen  

hope everywoof is ok toady? i be sick again & my grandma shouted at me  i was soweee


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Naparently, they 'can't andle' him. It's not our fault we have lots of nenergies and want to jump and play with everyfinks, they should have thought abouts that before they took him away from me when we was babies.

My mummy always takes my eye bogies!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

It's a bit princessy for me but she didn't even ASK for my input :glare: 

Poorly again buddy?  we really needs to get this snorted out for you *licks* xxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Apparently mums mum used to have black bumble called sherry... i thought sherry was a drink, alki's


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah poorly more 

she should have asked you about the room- you might have wanted sumfink else! my mum does my eyes too, i wish she wouldnt!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, hi Willow. Shall I come and hold your paw again, I hate it when your all poorly sick.
Real jelus of your bed Bumble, me and mum share a small bed. That's why I like going to stay at aunties, coz there's a big bed and I can sleep on the pillow next to mum.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Jet, my mum just saw a post by your mum.. is there still a book club? 

It must be poorly dog day thats 3 of us ive seen so far


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

please jet, id like that very much


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok Willow. *Holds paw gently* I'll look after you.You're my speshul girl and I don't like you being poorly.
Don't know nufin bout book club sorry.
Maybe it's sumfin to do wiv the wever that there are so many poorly dogs. I hope you all get well real quick.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

your my speshul boy thats why i like to be with you when im poorly cos you make me feels better


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you want a little cuddle, will that help? What does you mum think the matter is, why your sicky so often?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i DO want a cuddle, that would be lovely. my mum isnt sure- the vet peoples didnt get why either they just told her to watch me. she watches me hard, i cant wee in peace for her!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mums the same, she been following me round like a lost sheep all day.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww, poor baby *puts paw round Willow and cuddles up to her* Maybe it's sumfin you ated that makes you poorly, you know like an alergee to somfink.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I finks you should see if your mum can get the test done my mum sujested, Willow  then we can move on from there.

Nenergies, Lincoln? :001_huh: What do they expects any young dog to have? :001_huh: 

I don't fink they're the right type of hooman for your bruther, sometimes you HAFF to rehome your hoomans if they're the bad type :frown2: opefully he'll find a much better one next time; you don't want him stucked with bad pets fornever buddy 

Did you say your mum had a drinkable bumble, Jessie J :shocked: :shocked: xxxx


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hahah noo its name was just a drink sillly  well i hope so... :confused5::shocked: hmmmm.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww i feel better all snuggly wiv you jet. whats the tests caled bumby ash your mum to text my mum cos she silly & wrote it down but lsot it :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm glad you feel a bit better. I like snuggling up to you, even if you are sicky.
Sumfin real strange appened erlier and it scared me and my mum. It started raining real bad, and then there was a strange noise that seemed to go on for eva. Mum looked out of the window, but she couldn't see nufin, just rain.It wasn't funder, mum fort it might have been a nurricane or somefink, it was real scary.But there was nufink on the noos about a nurricane, so we don't know what it was. I hope it don't come back though.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

you ok jet???? hope its nofink bad. i will scare it away for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry, Jet :001_unsure: I fink that mighted have been me barking  

My mum will talk to you on hen is hen, Willow :yesnod: Talking of which, where's Buster's mum tongiht :skep: xxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there everywoof, 
I thought I'd just see how you all is and how Jessie is as she's been ick. Is you better now? 

I is not sure abouts your urricane Jet, I's not liking the sound of that.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks for saying you'd scare it away, but it's all gone now. It was scary at the time, even mum was a bit scared. But I'm looking after you now, so don't worry bout nufink, I just fort I'd tell you bout it, that's all.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

I got better earlier for a bit, had a play in the garden, mum gave me half my tea and waited two hours and id kept it down but didnt go toilet so she gave me the rest, so ive had food and drink.. and now im back to being all sleepy...maybes becoss its night time  her dads gunna keep an eye on me tomorrow until she gets in from workies abour 2ish. But hopefully i'll be feeling better and can go on a nice fun walkies with her & little ryan  i likes him.. he kicks the ball with me for agessssss. Thankyou for asking :blush:

ooohhh guess what everywoof? Its my first birthday in less than a month, we shall have to have a party.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's is glad you is feeling a bit better Jessie and opes yous feels better in the morning. A party sounds like fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww glad its ok there jet im happy now. you be my bog brave boy all protectin me  i luffs you lots


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Is you ok Willow? Did you gets scared by the urricane too?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

aww you guys are lovely! i was sicky before but jet hugged it better


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry buddies mum was doing some big maths fing all day :frown2: no consideration for doggies onestly. I ope Willow and Jessie J are feeling better soon


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ooh you was sicky too Willow. I hopes yous is better soon too. 

Hi Buster. Me and my Babble Ball is now bestest fwiends!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yay told you they're soooo much fun as long as they don't go mad


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

My mums been doing stuff with picys and her pooter got stuck so shes real fed up. Shes said shes ad enouf so I got to say nigh nigh now. xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Honey sleep well


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hey woofer buddys *waggle tail* how ya all doing


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm ok but I swear the furniture is out to get me tonight. I woke up because I felt like something was behind me but there was nothing there but the sofa and then a chair almost fell on me :skep:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I'm ok but I swear the furniture is out to get me tonight. I woke up because I felt like something was behind me but there was nothing there but the sofa and then a chair almost fell on me :skep:


buster that sounds creepy the funiture getting ya maybe you did something to upset them :frown2: well hope they stop trying to get ya buddy i had a tablet today it tasted yucky not a happy me but then i got a big bone i guess ya take the good with the bad


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope so too :frown2:. Tablets are icky but they parently make you better


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope so too :frown2:. Tablets are icky but they parently make you better


tablets are yucky buster they really are i didnt like it at all nope not at all :frown2: have it been sunny where you are


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No it's been raining a lot :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Jessie, I never know when mum gives me tablits, coz she pushes them into bits of hot dog and throws them to me.It's real sneaky, but I don't even know I've had them, so I guess it's ok.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> No it's been raining a lot :frown2:


same here buster same here i think my mums gone in sane she said to me today jessie what do ya want for xmas i looked at her funny :shocked:



jetsmum said:


> Hi Jessie, I never know when mum gives me tablits, coz she pushes them into bits of hot dog and throws them to me.It's real sneaky, but I don't even know I've had them, so I guess it's ok.


jet my mum used to put them in cheese but then i got wise to it and wouldnt eat a thing she got really worried :frown2: so no snecking em in my foood haha how are ya jet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But xmas is nages and nages away isn't it?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm ok fanks Jessie. Mum used to do it with cheese too, but when I worked that out she started with the hot dogs, and I don't mind that coz I don't know when it's there. 
How's your mums eye now, has it got better from being blowed up?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> But xmas is nages and nages away isn't it?


i know buster what she thinking she was looking at the site for toys hope she dont get me to wair that red hat again :frown2: i looked silly do you have to dress up for xmas



jetsmum said:


> I'm ok fanks Jessie. Mum used to do it with cheese too, but when I worked that out she started with the hot dogs, and I don't mind that coz I don't know when it's there.
> How's your mums eye now, has it got better from being blowed up?


cooool jet i think im just really picky :001_huh: yep mums eye back to nomal now jet  she stop bumping in to thing hahahaha how your mum jet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm glad your mum's better Jessie, it's not nice when they're poorly is it. 
My mum's ok fanks, she just needs to get a good nights sleep that's all.
Buster, don't you know that some hoomans start getting ready for xmas when the noo year sales come on. Make shure you drop lots of hints for the prezzies you want, I do.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Noo years sales :yikes: silly hoomans. No I don't have to dress up thankfully I've made it perfectly clear to mum I don't do clothes. I'll be sure to drop lots of hints.

Now I fink I'll be off to bed now I'm almost asleep on mum's knee


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I'm glad your mum's better Jessie, it's not nice when they're poorly is it.
> My mum's ok fanks, she just needs to get a good nights sleep that's all.
> Buster, don't you know that some hoomans start getting ready for xmas when the noo year sales come on. Make shure you drop lots of hints for the prezzies you want, I do.


yeah jet is not nice when there poorly im glad your mum doing ok wow jet i better start hinting on what i want for xmas then hmm :frown2: hooman the a little loony 


Nicky10 said:


> Noo years sales :yikes: silly hoomans. No I don't have to dress up thankfully I've made it perfectly clear to mum I don't do clothes. I'll be sure to drop lots of hints.
> 
> Now I fink I'll be off to bed now I'm almost asleep on mum's knee


awww buster your lucky then them red hats look really silly hahaha good night buster talk to ya soon


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm going to have to go to bed too, I can't keep my eyes open.
Night Buster, Night Jessie, sweet dreams


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I'm going to have to go to bed too, I can't keep my eyes open.
> Night Buster, Night Jessie, sweet dreams


night night jet sleep well


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

how is everywoof today? i might see what mischief i can get myself into today


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning willow (woof) are you feeling betterer today?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hello all woofers how are ya all i fink i going to the woofer park today :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Afternoon everywoof, we're stucked in waiting for argos to come, I'm really worried, I don't fink a whole argos can fit in here :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im better today fank you. im in the huff becuae my sister is sitting on mym iums back & im over by myself on the chair :angry:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone. Hi Willow:001_wub: I'm glad you're feeling better today. If you do the sad eyes and make a little wimper,your mum will let you sit with her, it always works.
What cha getting from the big Argos van, somefink for you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Did your mums presunt come Jet :w00t: 

I don't fink so, I fink it's a table but I don'ts know what she needs a table for, she don't eat :001_huh: xxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

my sister jumped off but im lounging on the floor to make it look like im not bofered. i am a little but its ok cos she takes me to beddybyes when bramble aint here so its ok cos she loves me lots


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Bumble, nufins come. I kows what you mean about a table! We got one and the only fing it gets used for is to put shopping on before it gets put away. Mum has her meals on her lap, neva on the table!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Stoopid space pig  mum checked and it shud deafnutlee be today.

Mum says we've got to sit on her in rotashun whilst it's ot cause she can't cope when all four of us sits on her :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

haha your mum tod my mum tos too ot, all the hair makes it too warm. my mum complained at night that im too ot for her cos i refuse to sleep if im not touching her


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like to sit infront of the open doors when it's ot. But I still use mums ankiles for a pillow when we go to bed.They're just the right shape for my head, and so comfy, coz she's not all boney.
Are you feeling better today Willow?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah im better today fank oo jet. i use my mums ankles too- well i use all of her really cos she is all cusioned for me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Heeheee I knows what you mean, my mums just one big cushin too.
I'm so glad your feeling better. try and stays well.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i got a shove through the night though  just cos i woke her up by kicking her chest  it wasnt on porpoise- i was sleeps & kicked out but she said it hurted her. so i dug her bedroom carpet up to get my own back! but she didnt shout at me, os i kept being bad but she went back to sleeps, jsut cos it was 2am, it wa plays time cos i said so! but she is so cuddly i love it, keeps me all warm with ehr padding!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww Bumby, you she see my mum, she' so a pea she's leaking. The flowers have just come and she luffs them so much. Fank you Auntie Woof for making my mum so a pea, I luffs you.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello everywoof  im alots better today... just been for walkies with mum n little ryan, we had chasies on the field but it was all wet so i turned towards home. 

Oooh mum hates the sales their preparing for them at work, people que up and start shopping at 5 in the morning at her workies.. some hoomans are crazyyyy!! 

She's off out for a meal with the in laws AGAIN! the allergic ones 

Oh and she got stucka on a bus earlier :001_huh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi buddies just back from work watching some doggies on the tv. Did you get your treats Bumby? They were sent firstest class I made sure and that she got the right code fing  so they should be there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm glad your mums a pea :w00t: I wroted the card all by myself 

They haven't come yet Buster buddy, but nor has the table. She's got the golf snakes out :001_unsure: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*sigh* our post man is really awful too he didn't turn up til 6 yesterday . And they wonder why some doggies bark at them . Mum's panicking over some uni fing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That was clever of you Bumby:thumbup1:
Our post man comes bout dinner time, and I try and take fings as he's pushing then through, He knows me and knows I'm only playing. I get a treat when I pick the post up and take it to mum. I'm off out for a bit now coz it's stopped raining.
Later!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I come home from my holidays tomorrow


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum wrote my message to Bumby that's why the writing is so awful 

It's a shame you have to go back Lincoln sounds like you're having so much fun


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I have Buster, I will get her to show all you guys and your Mummy's the pictures when we gets home tomorrow if she has a chance to put them on the pooter. She says I haff to have brush, cut my nails and barff tomorrow when we go home, how rubbish is that!?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everywoof, 
I's really glad Willow and Jessie is betterer today. Its nice and sunny and I's just back from my walks.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Daddy just told me some 'citing news... when I am big boy, I might get a brother, he will be a spring spaniel, sort of like me and will be just not good enough to work for the police!! HOW EGGS-CITING!!!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

hi guyz!!!! I'm going on holiday to cornwall, so I will post how it's going, but I won't be on for ages.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Thass where I am now!!!! I going homes tomorrow though  If you are going near the beach you will love it cos its weally weally nice!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. I fink that whoeva tips the buckets of water from the sky don't like me It hadn't rained for a bit, so we went out and when we got to the end of the street it poured down. I ran back to the ouse, pulling mum wiv me. But before we got in it nailstoned so hard it urt. Then, after we'd got all dried off, the rain stopped. The it happened again later!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

you got nailstones?? awww hugs jet! they urt  *holds paw out to cuddles you*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nailstones are evil :frown2:. Rain is bad nuff but nailstones are sore. Who invented those fings?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow. *takes paw and gives Willow a little kiss* They did hurted, but not too much coz we got back in the house quick. You feeling better today?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Dog I miss Kenzie :crying: 

Evening everywoof. 

Mum's real cross with the bad training lady cause she slide to us  she said it was gility but an hour early and when we gots there she said she just wanted us to come because it was a beginners bedience class and she wanted me to be a demo dog  xxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahh Bumble, Kenzie be back real soon. 

That's nasty be slide to. Did you do the demo thingy?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Dog I miss Kenzie :crying:
> 
> Evening everywoof.
> 
> Mum's real cross with the bad training lady cause she slide to us  she said it was gility but an hour early and when we gots there she said she just wanted us to come because it was a beginners bedience class and she wanted me to be a demo dog  xxxxx


But Bumby you should be proud :yesnod: she thinks you're such a good dog she wanted to show all her new students what they should be like


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I dids it, but I tell you this, Honey - if it was up to me I wouldn't have :glare: In the end mum felt real smug cause I was a MAZING and everyone was real jellyous :glare: 

Plus she annoyed the trainer lady cause she said, show some of Bumbles tricks and then she said 'show us crawl' and mum said 'no' she said 'OH, can't he do it? ' and she said ':yesnod: I just don't think it's right to make another animal crawl to you :' and the other hoomans sniggered :lol: xxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's glad you was excellent Bumby and your mums was very smugs. I's thinks that means she was prouds of you. 

Your mums is right though, tisn't right for doggies to crawls. 

Did you gets your Argos shop and whats is golf snakes?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me and mum did that to this really mean guy who said cause I was walking in front of her I thought I was the boss or something and she should pin me on my back and yell at me. He had this hoooge boxer who was sooo embarrassed and he tried to recall him and he wouldn't come and when he finally got the dog it dragged him out of the park. I came perfectly back to mum and walked off at heel really well just to laugh at the guy

I can do crawl sometimes we do it as part of play dead. She pretends to shoot me I limp, then crawl and finally just flop down on my side. I like the overdramatic part of it lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm allowed to do nanything but nots play deads or crawl or beg, mum don't think them's things is right for a Bumble.

I've sented you a speshul message, Honey, about what them golf snakes is :yesnod: they broughted us a tabil xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't do crawl or play dead eiver, mum finks it's not right for me. I wish the rain would stop enuff for the field to dry up so I could do my jumps. I jumped up on the walk and walked along it then jumped down. Mum says that's like a gility fing.
So you'rs a noffical demo dog then Bumble, that means you must be real good:thumbup1:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's finks Buster is real clever playing deaded like that. :thumbup1:

Fanks for the expanating of the golf sticks Bumby. I's can be very confusings sometimes. I's glads yous got your tabil. Your mummy is nice. 

I can't give paw anymore or High 5 and I's was good at that!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tricks are fun :thumbup1: mostly cause you get treats for doing them and it makes your mum happy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I do some tricks like dance and bizkit on the noze, but best of all I like fetching fings and playing pick up. I get extra treats after a good game of pickup. I like to do helpy fings, coz mum is a million years old and has a bad back, so I like help when I can. Sometimes she doesn't even need to ask me, coz I know what she wants anyway.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I pick up my toys and stuff and fetch my lead for walkies, fetch shoes and things


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

The golf snakes aren't good, Honey, but when the fudge snakes come out it's REAL bad :001_unsure: 

I don'ts mind being ficial, Jet, but I don'ts like being told I'm doing gility when I aint :glare: Mum would have goned anyway :glare:

Is your paw better now, Honey? 

The cat's keep going behind the telly box and it makes mum cry 

I don'ts need words no more to do bedience, I just need signals from her front paws and I knows :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You are a smart boy Bumby no wonder they wanted you to be a demo dog :yesnod:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's does agree with Buster that yous is very clever Bumby and cos you don'ts need words.  

My mums not cleverer. She did thoughts your mum played golf!  I will be lookin for them fudge snakes cos they can sneak up on yous! 

Poorly paw is much better, not red or urting but I's only allowed off to run around for a yittle bit cos they don't want it to hurts again. I's is very bouncy! 

I finks Jet and Buster are really clever too pickin up stuff. I just make a mess with my toys! 

Jet how does you know your mums is million years old?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

what's the matter wiv your paw Honey. I hope it gets better real soon.
I just love picking fings up, I puts all my toys away too, and take her socks off. Now that is fun, pulling the socks off.
I heard her telling someone that she felt like she was a million years old, so she must be!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like you're a wonderful help to your mum Jet :thumbup1:.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I try to be Buster, coz we're a team and helps each uver. She looks after me and I looks after her.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Jet doesn't Hoomans socks smells! I likes cheese! 

Poorly paw got hurted with an aci dent. I's was jumpin into the house on wheels and got it stuck in the step and pulled a claw right off. It did hurt a bit so I licks it but my mummy did leak lots! It got fected and I's had yots of ablets. Its all betterer now but thems is still daft abouts it. I's not allowed to runs around much. I's been ever so goods but I want to run lots!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's how dogs and hoomans should be :yesnod: there was a fing on the other day that said they only beat this other species of hoomans and took over the planet cause we had chosen them as our pets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Play golf? :001_huh: As far as I know, you can'ts play with them golf snakes, honey :001_unsure: they always seem real cross

Aci dents are rubbish, I gotted caught by a cat paw and it made a lump and mum was worried it was the big 'C' it WAS the big C :001_huh: a cat didid it :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Golf they hit a little ball with a little metal stick and try to get it in this little hole it's so silly :frown2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

They do what why when? :001_unsure: They hit a ball with a stick? Them's two seperate games :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Poor Bumby, I's dids not knows about cats givins yous a lump. Naughty cats! I glad it wasn't bigs cats though cos theys can hisses lots! 

I's betterer looks out for them golf snakes too if theys is cross like them fudge snakes! 

My mums says I needs to say nigh nighs cos she needs matchsticks!  My mummy is very odd! My daddy says she's got no staminas!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> They do what why when? :001_unsure: They hit a ball with a stick? Them's two seperate games :001_huh: xxxxx


I don't know Bumby I really don't :frown2:. They put the ball on this little pole thing and then hit it with this metal stick and try and get it in this tiny hole.



Honey Bee said:


> Poor Bumby, I's dids not knows about cats givins yous a lump. Naughty cats! I glad it wasn't bigs cats though cos theys can hisses lots!
> 
> I's betterer looks out for them golf snakes too if theys is cross like them fudge snakes!
> 
> My mums says I needs to say nigh nighs cos she needs matchsticks!  My mummy is very odd! My daddy says she's got no staminas!


Fudge sticks oh that's really really bad. Goodnight Honey sweet dreams


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

You can't trusts none of them snakes buddy :001_unsure:

I knew there wasn't nuffing wrong with me, I tolds her but she was still sterikal :frown2:

Nigh Night buddy, sweet dreams :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ouchies Honey, that sounds paynful. I hope your ok soon and can get back to runnin soon.
We watched that telly programe too, Buster. It was mazin, what some of those dogs did, specially the ones that jumped out of the elycopter.
Was it one of your mums cats that give you the lump Bumby, or a strange one?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know some doggies do mazing fings for their hoomans


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night everyone,sweet dreams.
I fink I'd better go to bed too. I'm soooo tired.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Night Jet, bestest never buddy, sweet dreams, it WAS one of my cats in the nend :glare: I tolded her that but she dint never listen, she just pestered your mum for never :lol:

I finks it's just me and you now, Buster buddy, do you wants to play anyfing? xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sure what shall we play?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

S'up to you buddy :001_huh:

I've gotsss sqeeky reindeer, floppy dog and the toy I camed ome with here, but's we can play with all the cats toy's and we've gots these bones and all snors of chews and stuff :w00t; xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hum not sure so much choice we could have a noise competition :w00t: 3am is just the perfect time for it. I could go get my honky feasent


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning everywooof, popping on before mum goes off to work.. i dont mind today though, its raining so it wouldnt be much fun anyway.. i ates the rain. I want it to be ott. not too ott just ott


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Morning everywoof, we can squeak now if you wants buster :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

excellent day here. i got a letter to say i had won 3rd place in the photography competition but when we looked online its my sister who won but they have made a mistake  its bramblewho won it but they caleld her my name

http://www.thedogportraitcompany.co.uk/indepent.php?action=indepent&c1=Millbry Hill 2011&c2=MBH Whitehaven May 11

theres see- thats not me  i was so happy and mum was so proud of me her eyes got all leaky but it was a mistake


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sure sorry guys was out walkies :w00t:. Anywoof want to join me and Bumby making as much noise as possible or we could play hide and sneek or something?


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Although it's not you Willow, it's still a nice picture, you should be 'appy for her.

I am back from ollidays now woofers!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a shame Lincoln sounds like you were having sooo much fun


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

It was good, I told Mum to put the photos up so maybe she'll do it soon and you can all looks


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She listened to me!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-phot...s-first-holiday-pic-heavy.html#post1061237072


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks like a fun holiday Lincoln.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Urm.. i think mum was trying to play hide and seek with me in the corn field but she said i was 'following her like a lost sheep' so it wouldnt work.. im nearly one and she hasnt worked out im not a sheepy im a dog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry everywoof, mum needed the pooter to try and elp a poorly cat  xxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Evening everywoof. I's really likin your pics Lincoln. Campin is such funs. I does likes beaches and lots of sands. 

I's sorry yous didn't wins the piccy comtition Willow. Silly hoomans! Tis good piccy.

Bumble, I hopes the poorly cats is ok.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> Evening everywoof. I's really likin your pics Lincoln. Campin is such funs. I does likes beaches and lots of sands.
> 
> I's sorry yous didn't wins the piccy comtition Willow. Silly hoomans! Tis good piccy.
> 
> Bumble, I hopes the poorly cats is ok.


fank youuuu. she is prett girl, just it upset mum cos she was so proud of me which i didnt like. they are unprofesshunal for making her eyes leak  but at least beautiful bramble got a place  we is close sisters so its still one of the family!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, Hi Willow:001_wub: Is you all well today Willow? I tried to get the picshure of your sista up, but it wouldn't let me.Anyways, I bet your the prettiest sista and you should really have won.
Is the cat ok Bumby?
Lincoln your olliday pics were real good, you must have had a lot of fun. Did you get any of the nice cream in the picky. Did you knows that in one picky it looks like you have a bonnet on


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

I fink he will be buddy, he's just real poorly at the moment  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anywoof around? I hope your new kitty buddy is ok Bumby your mum is doing an amazing thing looking after that poor little kitty


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

fank you jet :001_wub: lots pf people say im the prettiest- even my sistas hooman


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Buster, want to share this burger?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Course your the prettiest Willow! Do you want to share the burger too?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yes please :drool: you can have some of my sausage if you want


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Fanks Buster 

No burger for Bumble? :crying:  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks Buster, we can have a proper midnight feast. I got some black pudding sticks and tripe sticks we can share too. I fink theres one for everywoof.Course there's burger for Bumble, as if I'd forget you. Here you are. * hands over burger*


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i nevers had burgers before..... are they gud?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fank you *nudges over some sausage* 

Oh Willow you don't know what you've been missing :drool: burgers are like the best fing ever specially with cheese.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You don't need cheeze wiv these ones Buster, coz they're spechul Haberdeen Hangus ones, soooo tasty. You'll love it Willow, I'm shure you will.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like them just fine without cheese too cheese just makes them much better. *eats some* very very yummy fank you Jet


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

still no burger for bumble :crying: *puts tail down* xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Oops :lol: I just noticed my burger  :drool: fanks Jet :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet gave you some Bumby. Did you ever get those treats? If not they should be there on monday they were sent firstest class and I told the post person to make sure they got there quickly not sure she understood me though


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They are good aren't they. Even mum didn't cuver them with that red stuff like she usually does.
Is it one of your cats that's poorly Bumble or a rescoo one?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ick that red stuff catchup or somefing. It's a new rescoo kitty who's old owner was going to have it killed cause it's sick and she didn't want to feed it the diet it needed :mad2:. So Bumby and his mum are going to adopt it and give it a proper home


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/174648-sad-rehome.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/176937-right-so.html

That's him buddy. He cant's live with us yet in case he makes our nother cats poorly but he'll live with my mums friend for a bits :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Give your mum a cuddle from me Bumby she's amazing :thumbup1: helping all those animals the nedgehogs and now the kitty


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm cuddling her right now buddy but I'll snuggle in closer just for you :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, Bumby, that's a real mazin fing your mum done to save that poor cat. I really ope it's going to be ok. But one fings for shure, it's going to get well and be happy wiv Auntie Woof.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm cuddling her right now buddy but I'll snuggle in closer just for you :yesnod: xxxxxx


Fanks I'm sure the kitty will be fine


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What about our feast, does nobody want any of these black pudding sticks? *Holds them out to the others*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry Jet I would but dog I'm tired :Yawn: and I have gility at 9 tomorrow so I need lots of sleep for that


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

She's too soft :lol:

Right buddies, she's making me go to bed, sweet dreams everywoof xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww Night Buster, Night Bumby. 
Guess if it's just me then, I might as well go to bed too.(sigh)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok goodnight everyone


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow, everyone went sleepies early last night, I was already on my bed near Mummy Daddy cos they were both very tireds. I am wakies now though!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning everywoof 

Aw bumble, mum says your mum is a real angel & there should be more hoomans like her in the world. 

Mum fed me breaky, opened door to garden and went back to bed :O she never does that, silly stomach.. she's up again now though...waiting for dad to get home then off for walkies :w00t: i went through a different farmers field on the way home last night, it was eggciting. Mum wouldnt let me springer bounce through his crop though like she does on my uncles.. she said that wouldnt be very nice...spoilt sport


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Morning everywoof! 
Morning Jessie, my mums is a spoil sport too and wonts let me bounce in them crops eefer. 

My mums been readings about Jasper the kitty and she's been leakins lots. I's wish she wouldn't leaks as it does makes a mess! 
Bumby your mums is really nice. I's glad shes is lookins after Jasper. My fwiend Tiggr looks like him. He's sweet and plays wid me and walks wid me sometimes and we does play chases in the Country Park. He cheets and climbs trees!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hey guys. ive just been for a walk with my mum and sista. we were having a good time in the park


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi buddies had gility this morning dog was that fun. Sorry Bumby the hairfail terrier didn't come back. So what's everywoof been up to?


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't done lots todays cos mummy daddy had to go shop to get foods and things, they brought me back a yogut so that was nice of them! I fink I get a HUGE walkies later!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yogut is yummy :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

It is, it is.

Mums been looking at gility for us to go, obviously not yet cos I's not old enough but she says that cos Dad goes golf we should be aloud to go gility!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi everywoof  

We're real sad today  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What happened Bumby?

You can't go til you're 1 Lincoln cause you could hurt yourself :yesnod:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys!

Ive just had a yummy dinner of chicken wings and now i think i might have a nap. will probably lay on my back with my legs sticking up in the air cos its comfy and it makes mummy and daddy laugh!

Roz


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Roz. I like to sleep like that it is comfy but mum starts saying somefing about no modesty


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

whats up bumble???


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everywoof, Hi Willow.
What's the matter Bumby, is it the poor kitty?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Bumby, are you ok? x


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you's ok bumble??

I actually behaved like a 'spaniel' last night on my walk, running fast one way, then back to mum. Mum thought it was funny... well after she realised i wasnt trying to run away


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

ok, guyz I wen't to the beach yesterday, it was fun


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mum put that msn thing back on computer so she can go on cam to dad while he away for a week with football doing pre season.. if anyone has got it? dog its quiet on here today.. i know mum said i need a bath but 

Also bumble, mum says sorry to hear about dora. Our bunny recently went too she was the only animal i havent been scared of


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Bumble I hope you're ok.

And I am clumsy all the times Buster!! There is a place near us that does the pre-gility classes but I wants to do all the jumpies and stuffs!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, where is everywoof tonight?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm here buddy :yesnod: I's oka, we're just real sad about our bunny friend :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Bumby, what's happened wiv your bunny? I fort it was your new kitty that was poorly.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everywoof, 

I'm sorry about your bunny friend Bumby. Sending you big sloppy licks and huggles for your mummy. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

I don'ts know what appened, Jet. She was fine and when mum camed back from the shop she'd goned to the bridge :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry Bumble.I hope your mum is ok, will you give her a speshul cuddle from me.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

Mummy told me about the bunny who went to bunny heaven, its very sad.
Mummy says i always cheer her up when she feels sad so i hope i can cheer you up.
Ive had some peace and quiet today as both mummy and daddy were at work have slept all day and when i woke up mummy was home and gave me some yummy chicken wings for dinner, i watched her put some more in the freezer too so i know im going to have chicken wings all week! yay!!!

Anyway im sleepy so im going to gatecrash mummy and daddy's bed and spread myself out. mummy says she always wakes up with my foot in her face but I dont think she minds too much

Love to all, Roz xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Roz, sweet dreams 

Is there anyfink I can do to help you cheer up, even a little bit Bumby. I got nardines if you want some?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

noooo bumble, im so sorry to hear that about poor bunny :frown2: :weep: thats so sad. i hope your mum is ok, lots love and hugs to her- and you of course

my mum woke up with my feet in her face today too  well, it serves her right for baffing me again yesterday  all i did was rolls in mud. wasnt my fault we were off to meet chester- i wanted to make a good impression, but i fink he liked the smell of my shampoooo. i dont, i lick as much of the smell off me as possible. hows jet? wish you were cuddled up with me by the fire


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mums fell out with me! I kinda ran away down the canal to two fishing men and wouldnt come back to her, so she had to shout to tell them to ignore me (else i start barking) .. then a turned an ran full spaniel speed back towards her but didnt stop.. i ran straight past her woofs  she shouted me again and i ignored her..:aureola: so she sat down.. i ran to her and when she went to get me i ran off again but come back and let her put me back on lead and pass the two men.. i passed em perfectly though.. and even sat and talked for abit.. mums considering keeping me on lead now when theres distractions.. she gets scared of losing me, spec when ive only just got used to being near people. 

She was sooo proud of my 100% recall from the beginning..and this is the second time ive ran away to get to people now.. i dont know if i think its grandad, because we go to see him fishing alot, and then when i get there i realise  she feels like leaking and doesnt know why.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awwww hugs for your mum. my mum leaks a lot when her daddy leaves doors and gates open for me to run all round the busy roads and wont come back either. i love it, great fun but makes her very sad. hope your mum is ok now though- just hug her if she leaks, its normal


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anywoofs around? I'm hiding under a blanket there's all these people walking up the street and they have these really loud drums I don't like them :001_unsure:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh Buster that's not good, bark at them lots, they might go away.

I'm sorry your Mummy is leaky Jessie, ask her nicely if she could take some little treaty bizkits out with you on walks so when she calls you back and you come back, you get a treaty bizkit.

ORRRR.... get her to take tiny little bits of carrotts, I luff carrotts I sometimes get little bits of carrotts on my walks when I do good fings.

Carrotts are the bestest. Mummy says I'm not aloud lots and lots of them though cos they full of sugars but I do anyfink for carrotts!!! They are Orange and they are luffly. I luff them, I think you would too Jessie.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They went away but they do this every single year for weeks and weeks :frown2: mum hates it too says they give her a headache.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it just drums or are there other instruments too?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Drums, and flutes and naccordions. Others too


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Naccordians, they look hard to play, no crumpets?

My mummy plays somefink like a crumpet, it just smaller, she says it called a cornet, but there's never icecreams in it, I looked.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No crumpets.

The bands
YouTube - ‪Somme Remembrance, East Belfast, 1st July 2011.‬‏


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I watching it now with Mummy Buster, we see'd the drums, big ones and little ones and crashers and lots of flutey fings.

No naccordians yet.

They are noisy and squeaky though aren't they!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Only some have naccordions. I don't like the drums :frown2: and they go on for nours and nours.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Spinny sticks, spinny sticks, spinny sticks!! They should throw them for us and we can play fetch!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know those would be fun to chase :yesnod:. They're selling dem all over the place maybe I can get mum to buy one for me


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

You could try and learn to twizzle it like the lady hooman does!!! Tha would be funny if you could do that, you would be the smartest cleverest dog in the whole world!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That looks way too complicated for me . I fink you need posable thumbs like the hoomans have to do that


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder if we will never got those fings, they would come in handy for holding bones cos I keep dropping my nylabone on the floor, making big loud bang on the wooded floor!!! Anyfink to annoy mummy!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There was a hooman at one of those big dog show fings that said that if terriers like me only had posable thumbs we would be ruling the world. Course dogs already do but she clearly didn't know that . We don't need thumbs we can just train our hoomans to get fings for us


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

This is true, but Buster you are very clever doggy so you would probably be in charge as the wise one!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

She took some chicken Lincoln because she gives me a little bit if i dont bark at dogs.. and gives me it the odd time during recall so i dont know wether im just coming back or im coming back for chickeeennnn. :w00t: ... but i still didnt :blush: mum thinks its because i love grandad and we go to see grandad fish alot.. and maybes i see them in the distance and think its him and run off before i really suss out its not because i dont run when people are walking, or just sitting only when fishing.. 

Drummmsss...*starts singing "i am the music man"*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm really not a clever doggie  I just know lots of random fings. All dogs already rule the world :yesnod: the hoomans seem to fink they do but there was a tv fing on that said they only rule the world cause they had dogs with them :yesnod:. There was these other hoomans but they were different and our hoomans only beat them cause they had us with them


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, chicken is good too Jessie, I didn't even finks of chicken!!! Food was my only answer, food is normally the best answer, has your mummy stopped leaking now though?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chikin :drool: that's always good.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

What hoomans was that, that sound intresting


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The neanderthals :yesnod:. They were faster and stronger and stuff than our hoomans but they had us and we helped our hoomans beat them


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeahh she just gets abit worries as recall was the only thing on my walk that was 100% at the mo.. in future as soon as she see's someone fishing she is going to call me back and just briefly clip me back on until we pass..well atleast til im 100% with people because she doesnt want me running up and them not hearing her to ignore me (i hate the tut tut, hellooo thing strange hoomans do it makes me nervous i think their gunna pet me and i bark) and the fight in me kick in...

on a more positive note.. i can walk past hoomans with out mum saying "good girlllll, nooo barking,, welll done" now..(have for 2 weeks?) and can even walk past 50% of other woofs, mum says when im better with woofs she will try to find a hooman with a non responsive dog to come on walkies with me... but no one talks to eachother on walks here... nevermind help and socialise dogs!! :001_huh:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

That's what ours are like, I have a staffy friend down the road called Taio, he's nice but we never walk at the same time any more, I see'd him in the fields some times but his mummy is a nurse and she works funny times of the day


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Way to go :thumbup1:. I used to bark at big dogs when I was a puppy scared mum soooooo much cause I was tiny and I would bark at rotties . But you can learn to like them it might just take a while. Sounds like you're doing really well


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Evening every woof, 

My mummy keeps laughing at posable thumbs and doggies ruling the world. She finks its a great idea. I's didn't know thats about them Neanderthals! Thats really intresting! 

Jessie does yous like fisshing cos mummy says I's is obsessed wid fisshing! She won't let me go and watch my daddy anymore cos I does squeak and jump ups and downs too much!  I's sorry your mums is leaking but I knows my mum leaks too if I get distracted and wonts come back. I has to go on lead where dem hoomans is fisshing in cases I's get too excited. Some of them hoomans don't like thats. Yous is doing really well with yous trainings. 

Buster I hopes the drums and fings have gone away now.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't fink it was just us that made them win but we helped :yesnod:. Mum says we'd be much better rulers than most of the politicians. They've gone away now but they'll be back for nages then they go away til next year


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Buster my mums agrees with your mums. She says them politians is very strange. Dogs is much betterer. 

I's hopes them drums don't come back for too long. Them is not nice upsetting yous.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I couldn't hear dem at work when they were out this morning just when they came back. I've been cuddled up to mum and she put something in my water that helped and she's been playing music I like all day. Anyone else like the rat pack?

Dogs are so much more sensible than those silly politicians specially the ones here that decided after years and years of hating each other that they finally could get along.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

im like that too :w00t: when i notice its grandad i go all bouncy and try to leap all over ..but mum tells me to sit because of them pole things... she gets scared im going to leap right into the water and she isnt going to be able to get me out and i hatessss water!!

Tell your mum she has made my mum feel at ease now knowing its not just me.. in a way its a good thing as im approaching people now 

Wats everyone been upto? mums looking at camping pods? because dad wants to go camping but mum would rather something abit more...without creepy crawlies they give her the heeby jeebys


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've always loved hoomans specially the little ones they're so much fun. Mum says I'm meant to be a good watch dog or somefing but I would happily help burglars carry stuff out in exchange for a belly rub or a bit of cheese I have to agree . It was just dogs. 

What's fishing? I've been out for more walkies now it's not stupidly hot. You know setters are soooo much fun cause they run and run and they're great to play chasies with.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessie I's glads you loves your grandad and tells your mums that my mums understands. I's is supposes to be good but she says I's is a nightmare then thems is fisshing! What's is them heeby jeeby's? Them doesn't sounds good! 

Ones of our neighbour hoomans says that my mums and dads could use my babbles ball as a bungler deterent behind the front door as thems roaring would scare em off! 

Buster fisshing is brillants and I does love it. I doesn't understands it but I's has to kiss the fisshy's then they put's them back! Them hoomans is very strange!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Fishing is something hoomans do to.. well... catch fishes. They sit with a big stick with a peice of string and a wormy on the end.. and wait for the fish. Booooringgg!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds soooo boring silly hoomans :frown2: and then they put perfectly good fish back why don't they eat them?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

My dads says he likes it cos it relaxs him but alls he does is mutter a lot! I just gets so excited cos of long sticks and floats and fishes and I haven't actually gots a clue why I's likes it!  
They puts the fish back so them can catch them again!


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Its rubbish! They have competitions and everything.. im not complaining though because grandad wins money and buys me tennies balls for my throwy thing and treats!

Has it been warm where you live again buster? it hasnt here...ohh mums going to a farm next sunday and on the website it says it has a day car thing for dogs.. they call it a hotel.. i wishes i could go.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That just sounds stupid to me can't be nice for the fishies to keep getting caught and thrown back in either.

It has been warm again not as bad as it was before though but it's better now so I can have more walkies which is always good. Hotels are just places to stay when you're not at home I'll be staying in one when we go to Croatia.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

She only going to be in the farm a few hours though, showing the little one all the animals and theres rabbits etc you can hold and goats to feed...

Its been nice here too, not too ott, but not too cold. 

Oh ohhhh mums wellies are 'talking'


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoppers are a lot of fun when they're not biting you on the nose :glare:. Goats oh dear don't mention goats to Bumby he might crash one into a fence again :lol:. How are wellies talking? They don't talk


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Oooh i get it theyv come open... new wellies needed!

Mum always jokes to grandad that when he throws them back he's just catching the same one again...gullable little fishy.

We used to have a hopper, but it went to rainbow bridge not to long ago.. she was 5 i thinks..this is her when mum first fetched her home.










She went mousy brown though :001_huh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We have Leo mum took him off a mean hooman. He's almost pure white but he has grey spots on his back she calls him a magician's rabbit


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I thinks this is why I has to kiss them fisshes when them is caught, cos its not very nice for them but as yous says thems is silly. Maybe not as silly as me or my dads. 

Why doesn't Bumby likes them goats? 

Jessie I's sorry about yous little hopper friend. I likes little hoppers and want to kiss them too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They don't like kisses :frown2: but sometimes they'll lick you Leo's always licking mum. 

It was so silly we were playing chasies and Bumby ran up a tree . Then me and Jet caught him but he hurt my back so I couldn't carry him and he ended up on a goat. Then he crashed the goat into a fence and we had to push him to get him out :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I goes away for a day, I comes back and you're still talking about that stoopid goat :glare: :lol:

Hi everywoof  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But it's funny :lol:. Hi Bumby is your mum ok?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I fink she's okay :001_unsure: She was real poorly last night with panic snacks but I satted with her  

have I missed nefing? xxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooooh im warning mum to stay away from those goats then  
Hi bumble..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Give her a cuddle from me Bumby must have been hard to lose the little hopper like that . I don't fink you've missed anything we've not really been very barky the last few days


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

You don'ts want to go near them goats, Jessie :frown2: They're real dangeris

I'll give her a ug from you, Buster. How's Jet? xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Haven't seen Jet around but he's been liking my posts so should be here any minute now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. I member the goat Buster, it's the funniest fing eva. It still gives me the giggles, when I fink of it.
I hope your mum's feeling better now Bumby, make shure you look after her proply and give her a soppy lick from me.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh that goats is so funny! My mums is holding her side and leaking. I think she might be hurting!  Was it Bumby or the goats that had to be pushed out the fence? 

Bumby, my mums says to sends your mums a hug. x


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Dog I ope so :w00t: I've missed that shiny barker :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The goat had to be pushed out but dog was I worried about it's horns :001_unsure: luckily we were pushing the other end


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

But them goats has hoofers and can kicks yous so its not too good eiffer end! I hopes yous was all ok's


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mums just made me go out, and is locking up which means its time to go sleepies.. night everywoof :biggrin: x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't even fink of the hooves we were all fine though :yesnod: he was a nice goat.

Goodnight Jessie sleep well


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just not been able to get on the pooter as much,Bumby, coz mum's hardly been off it the past few days. She's been 'busy', doing shopping and stuff. Honestly, she's hardly left the pooter alone but I fink she's finished now, well she must have coz I'm on here at last!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Nigh nigh Jessie, happy dreams!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good to bark to you again Jet not spoken to you in nages. Hoomans have no consideration do they :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You've no idea Buster. It's taken her 3 days to chooze 2 tea shirts. Would you belief it, it was like she was choozing millions of stuff, but no just 2 tea shirts.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll never understand how it can take hoomans so long to choose clothes I really won't :frown2:. It's just clothes


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Know what you mean, she kept saying sumfin bout now wantin to look like a bag lady. That's silly coz she is a bag lady, she don't go nowhere wivout a bag. She got loads of em


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink that's people that dress badly I fink . I don't get the obsession with clothes they keep them warm don't they cause they don't have fur so why do they have to look a certain way?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't fink she bothers with all the fashun stuff, she just tries to look nice. They have to wear cloves though Buster, have you seen a hooman wiv no cloves on


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Jet :w00t: I've gived her a hug for you, Honey :yesnod:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes once dog is that a scary sight but mum doesn't get undressed in front of me says I might stick my nose in erm certain places


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Just popped back on to say one uk euromillions winner?? mums gutted..i think she may leak all night!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum didn't even enter I fink something about no chance of winning but fink of all the bones and tennis ball that money could buy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Fluff face.:thumbup1:
It don't bover me no more, seeing mum wiv no cloves on. It did at first, it was flipping scary, I fort there was fur under the cloves and there wasn't. Scarred for life I was when I found out she didn't have fur. I mean, I didn't know! I'd never seen a nundressed hooman before


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Everyone says that.. but someones got too. :thumbup1: me and mum are off to bury ourselves under the covers, you may not see us for days.. we are mourning!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Our poorly friend has goned into his room for the night now but I bets mum keeps checking on him :glare: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know it's just so strange how can they only have fur on their heads . I hope your kitty friend is ok Bumby and his old owner hasn't done him too much damage


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't worry Bumby, if anyone can make the kitty better again, it's your mum.Is this the kitty who's owners didn't give him the right food and made him poorly sick?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

We'll fix him buddy, I haven't seen mum get the smellotape out yet so he can't be that broked :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes and then wanted to kill him rather than feed him a raw diet. Bumby's mum is a hero :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

She ain't a nero :lol: she's just my mum  That's him though, Jet buddy  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She looks after all those poor animals the nedgehogs, the bunny and now the kitten she is :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I knows bout that coz mum read it out loud to me last night and she said Auntie Woof was like a lorance niteingale, but for aminals. Aways taking care of the sicky ones and helping any aminal who needed it. She called your mum a real star, Bumby.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Anywoof miss me???


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

KENZIE!!!!!! Did you enjoy the kennels?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I really don't fink she is   she just tries to elp when she can :blush: 

anyway, what's every woof up to tomorrow? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to work then walkies with my whippet friends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

*KENZIE!!!!!!!!!*​
Oh DOG :w00t: :w00t: even my mum smiled and she aint smileded for days :w00t:

*spinnnnnnnnn* :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We don't really do plans. Mum don't like the P word very much coz everytime she makes em, somefink always goes rong, so we just do what we want when we want. xcept when there's somefink that has to be done.
I'm hoping to get back on the fields, but they was soooo muddy when we looked last, there's no way she's going to let me on there  So I guess it'll be anover lead walk, ho hum, boring


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

I missed you bumble, I missed everywoof!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

so much as appened since you wented, Kenzie. What were the kennils like :skep:

I'd forgotted about your mud, Jet :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We missed you Kenzie I hope it was fun


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hiya Kenzie, we missed you too.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You were allowed back on the bed and everyfing weren't you Jet?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcomes home Kenzie. Hope you ad fun. 

I's got to go now cos my mummy needs em matchsticks again! nigh nigh everywoof and nice dreams to yoos all (but nots about em goats! )


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Course I was Buster, do you fink she could resist my 'eyes of great pleading'. She can't stay mad at me for long, but I fink I mite have learned my lesson about mud holes.(but I can't promise )


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No the huge I'm so abused eyes work wonders. I hope you have but mud is so tempting


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Nighty Honey buddy, sleep well :yesnod:

Where'd Kenzie go? :001_huh: 

I don't like mud, it messes my air up :glare: but I did get a bit messy at bedience  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What did you do at bedience Bumby? It wasn't when you decided to go to the toilet in the middle of it was it?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

specially this one Buster, coz it's all hid away at the bottom of an ill and the long grass means no one can see it and it's all cool and lovely and real fick and smelly and I fink I'd better stop finking bout it, sigh.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dog that sounds so good


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

It's not my fault I had to poo :001_huh: Aint my fault it got stucked to me neither :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You see the temtation I'm under then Buster. It's like one part of me wants to just go and roll over n over in it, but the uver part of me wants to be good and not upset mum again. Dog it's hard being a dog.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No when a dog's got to go a dog's got to go :frown2:. Just cause the hoomans have silly rules about it


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> You see the temtation I'm under then Buster. It's like one part of me wants to just go and roll over n over in it, but the uver part of me wants to be good and not upset mum again. Dog it's hard being a dog.


It is so hard :frown2: having to follow all these rules and look after our hooman pets. Not an easy life at all


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's what I finks you should do, Jet. I finks you somehow need to tangle your mum up so she falls in the muds, and then you just jump in after her :w00t: that way she started it :yesnod: :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: That's really smart Bumby :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I luffs that idea Bumby. :thumbup1: But it wouldn't work, coz the ill is a bit steep for hoomans to go down with just their back paws, so she'd neva eva go down to it. But I'd luff to do it though, but it'd be so norty, but so funny.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They should walk on all four paws like every other animal then :frown2: that's why they're always hurting themselves I swear how can you balance on two paws like that forever?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe we can rolls her :skep: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe Jet do you fink you could do that or would it hurt her?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

We don'ts want to urt her  my mum would go mad. We need to make her do a picklenic and then when she's satted comfy on the floor we can just nudge her real gentle :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Rolls her down the ill! No that wouldn't work coz there's trees and stuff in the way so she might just get broken and I don't want that to happen. That's why this mud ole is so special coz it's hid real well.
Nope, I guess I'll just have to be good and fink about treats and fings instead. Sigh.

My name is Jet and I'm a mudoholic


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah no broken hoomans is a bad bad fing. Maybe you could "accidentally" fall down the hill :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybeeee we can tip the ill downside up and the muds will come to you :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't fink you can do that Bumby I fink it would be too heavy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't fink I could 'acidently' fall into it, coz of the trees and stuff. It's really covered by trees and bushes, that's what makes it so speshul. Sometimes mum's had to xplain to other hoomans where there dogs are, coz they can't find them.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh but if you roll you could avoid the trees and stuff couldn't you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Hm this is a real conundrums  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't fink so Buster, coz to get too it I have to run in and out of bushes and trees and brambles and there's a big bushy fing right infront of it, the only way to get round that is to run round.
No matter how I tries to work it out, I can't find a way to roll in the mud and keep mum happy. I wants her to be happy, coz I hates it when she's sad or angry. I'll just dream bout the mud, I fink. Well I'll try my bestest anyway.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is sad  maybe you could just do it sometimes like on special dates :yesnod: and when your mum isn't in a hurry to get anywhere


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What's a conundrum then Bumby, is it a kind of mud?
Umm, not so shure Buster, I fink I might have to go cold chikin and forget bout it altogever, it's not really worf it. I fink anyways.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's like a really really hard puzzle or somefing.

No mud ever :frown2: poor poor Jet. Mum says a wet muddy dog is a happy dog


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess it's partly my own fault, coz I won't let her baff me, and it takes foreva with a jug and bowl. I spose if I got in the baff there wouldn't be so much of a problem, but I ates baffs. I'm fobic bout them.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning everywoof  just popping on to say I won't be on for a while so don't think I've ran away and left ya.. Mums got sale prep then sales at work, then we are switchin our internety provider so won't have connection... We're sure gunna miss being nosey on here everyday.. she might sneak on grandads if she can  woof you when I can ..hopefully be back intime for my birthday..party!!!! X


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi everywoof! Sorry I disdapeared last night, I was sooooo sleepy :Yawn:

Kennil was real fun :yesnod: I made lots of friends there, pecially Poppy who was a Wistie like me :w00t: And I went for lots of walks but mum wasn't too a pea about that coz I've got mud and those sticky balls on me :lol: And the hoomans told mum that I was luffly 

I'm a pea to be home though :yesnod: I was so glad to see mummy  And she's giving me lots of treats :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

You and those sticky balls :lol: maybe you're like a magnit for them :001_unsure:


Dog I's glad your ome Kenzie  did you tell your new friends bout me :blush:

xxxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Aw woofs!! Mums so proud of me... I'm getting lots of treats and she even got my new ball out.. On walk we saw grandads friend with his spaniel boy, and we stood talking for ages I didn't bark I just stood there, he was lovely sent my calming signals and jus sat dwn wagging his tail at me.. He wanted to play but I'm not ready yet.. Maybe on day tho.. Even the mr said I'd calmed down lots.. Grandad gunna see wether he will do it more often and walk with me :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

:w00t: that's brilliunt Jessie :w00t: well done buddy!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats great Jessie :yesnod: 

Yes I told all my new friends bout you Bumble :001_wub:

I'm a pea to be ome but Mum's going away again tomorrow for another squeak  But I don't get to go back to Kennil, this time mum's friend looks after me here at ome :yesnod: She's lots of fun, but I don't know if she will leave the pooter lid open for me :001_huh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

I knows you've gots to go away again :crying: I'll be glad when you're back for never :w00t:

We ad a new bunny friend but she died real sudden, Kenzie  and now we've got a new cat friend called Jasper, but he's real poorly  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh no Bumble! Sorry bout your bunny friend  that's real sad :crying: And I ope your new kittin friend gets better soon too 

There's lots of men in yello tops walking around outside the windo. I barked at them for a bit, but now I just gnore them :glare: I dunno how they can walk outside the windo though coz we're up lots of stares :001_huh: Maybe they can fly like birdies :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

I fink there's some freds about him :yesnod:

Kenzieeeee! You've gots to have staying power, they wont never go if you don't keep up the barking! :lol: Dog I've misseded you  :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everywoof, 

I'm glad yous had a nice times in them kennels Kenzie but I's not sures about the sticky balls. I's gets em in my ear hairs and doesn't likes them, pecially when my mums tries to get thems out! 

Jessie yous been a really good girl. Are you all having fun?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, Honey buddy! 

I'm real a pea cause Kenzie is ome :w00t: 

Did you see Kenzies fotos of the sticky balls from nages ago :lol: she gets real covered in them. 

I'm just waiting for it to go a bit cooler then I'll goes for a walk and it's gility tonight :w00t:

How are you buddy? xxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Noes Bumby I's not seens Kenzie's fotos of her sticky bits and my mums can't finds them. She's really useless with the pooter! Maybe Kenzie can tells her where they is? I'ms glads yous is a pea she is home as I knows you did misses her lots. I's hopes yous enjoys your gility. 

My mums and dads is having a stressy as we's are going away tomorrow in dat motorhomy thing. Theys in going shoppin in a bits and then puttin the stuffs in it. They always gets stressy! We's are goin to a village fair at the weekendz and I mights be havin a gos at gility and obedience. Hmm, well that what my mums thinks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/174077-how-do-i-get-these-out.html There you go buddy :lol:

Ooo you'll be brilliunt doing that :w00t: Do you knows where the cramper van is taking you? :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ohs poor Kenzie! Dids she gets em out or dids they grow!  She's even gots thems on her nose! My mums says she must be a vellcros dogs. My mums is very odds! 

I's going to the nice places near Stansteds were we was before. Them hoomans plays bats and balls there. Theys is very odds too. I like my cramper van but there's not mushroom in it! I's worries about gilitys cos I's cant jumps!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

I fink she gotted them out eventechly :lol: 

I spose it don'ts matter if there aint a mushroom in there cause you'll gets to play out loads anyway :w00t: 

Did you know Kenzie can't jump?  Maybe you can learn togever :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's glads she got thems out. They itches! 

I can jumps for my ball but I's doesn't likes jumpin fings in case I's hit my legs! I's didn't knows Kenzie cants jump. Maybees we could both starts with very yittle jumps. 

My mums and dads puts a tents up toos so wes can sit in there but I's like sitting under the cramper van cos its cooler. There lots of hairy planes there. They makes lots of racket!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi buddies  so much happier today no more drums :w00t:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Buster, I's glad yous is betterer today. My mums and dads is off now to gets hoppin so I's going to have a sleeps before my walks. Woofs yous later.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodbye Honey talk to you later


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Woof to you later, Honey.

afternoon, Buster, i'm glad you aint being drummed at no more xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Good the drums haff gone Buster, I disapeeared yesterday off the pooter cos the batteries went deaded and I couldn't be bothered to work out how to put the cable in!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi everywoof, dog :001_unsure: I've just founded out I've got another gility competishun on the 31st :001_unsure: xxxxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi woofs, Ims back! 

I finks yous is very clever Bumble doins competishuns. I hopes yous does well. Im still weally nervus bout the fete and gility. 

My mums and dads is less stressy now as theys done the hoppins and stuff. I wents for a nice walks and saws a bigs tractor pickins up the grass! It was weally noisy. I knows how Buster feels wid the drums!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

What type of animal is a tractors, Honey :001_unsure: xxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Bumby, its was bigs and its was noisy and I's didn't likes it cos it cames real close and was eating. Its was pickins up the hays with its tail and there was a hoomans inside it! I thinks it might have eaten him only he waved and looked a pea!  I wouldnts have looked a pea if I's was inside it! 

My mums did give me lots of treats cos I's didn'ts run away but I's really wanted too!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Tractors are a bit like the grass eating monsters but LOOOADS bigger.

Bumble, people haff told mummy thats to go gility can be hard cos lots of people want to go gility and that I might haff to be put on a waity list or somefink, I know I can't start for about harf a year but do you fink that I should make her ring up the gility place now and if they have a waity list that I can be put on it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

It etted hay with it's tail :blink: if it etted hay it must be a real big hopper :yikes: 

What was a hooman doing driving a hopper :blink: I don'ts like this at all, Honey :001_unsure: I finks you should drag your mum in another direcshin

Sorry Lincoln, buddy, I cross postid you  Is that defunitley the place you want to go? Is there any nuver places? If that's the best and where you wants to go then I'd get your mum to put your name down :yesnod: I was playing with some working spanheels tonight and they were a MAZING :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi buddies :w00t: I had such a good day with mummy :yesnod: I luffs her SO much  I wish she wasn't leaving me again tomorrow :crying:

I don't like the sound of that tractur nanimal much neither :001_huh:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm feeling very a pea tonite.I've had a luffly run on the fields wiv a new doggie friend,a wierd noo toy, burger for tea and a nice nap on the bed. It don't get much better than that!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm going to make her look into it a bit more cos I want's to go to a nice place but we only really want to do it for fun, cos I don't see Mummy as much as Daddy so it will be nice for us to do togever.

I had my flea goo today on my neck 

Kenzie you're back!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tractors are just like big car fings :yesnod: I don't know why they eat hay though the car drinks that petrol stuff for food . I was out for a nice long walk I was so busy playing with jack russells though I didn't hear mum calling me for nages . I was playing with a hoooooooge massif as well mum said he was a DDB 

I would get your mum to call the gility place now Lincoln it's soooooo much fun you'll want to start as soon as you can.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

There's one near us that does pre-gility so that means I could go before I was a big boy, but I don't finks they will let me jumps and that's what I luff!!! I luff to jump off one sofa onto the other, then back again, jumping is the best. But cos I little boy and still growing (only my leggies are growing though) I not allowed to jumps!

Buster, *whispers so mum can't hear* I bet I know what my mum would ask your mum about your last post if she knew this thread existeded, she so silly not knowing all those letters and what they means!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

They have a big fing on the fields that eats grass and makes a bad noise, I don't know if it's a tracter or not, but I don't like it. I keep well away from it, just in case it eats me by mistake 
I saw a Kenzie on the fields today, but she was on a lead and her mum didn't want her to play. There was a giant dog there too. I've not seen him before and I don't know what kind he was but he was nearly 4 of me altogever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

What flea goo does your mum use, Lincoln, my mums real scareded of flea goo so she uses romeopathic-mefods instead 

I'd get the gility fing sorted then, buddy - they mights lets you jump, just real low at furst :yesnod: 

Hi Jet :w00t: No Kenzie is as fun as the real Kenzie :nonod: 

BUSTER :w00t: :w00t: my treats have camed :drool: :drool: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is a ddb Lincoln not the one we met obviously. They're hoooooge and mum got soaked by him cause he kept licking her like last time we met one


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> What flea goo does your mum use, Lincoln, my mums real scareded of flea goo so she uses romeopathic-mefods instead
> 
> I'd get the gility fing sorted then, buddy - they mights lets you jump, just real low at furst :yesnod:
> 
> ...


Finally  I told the post person those were to be with you on Monday


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She uses frontline cos I had since I was puppy and it seems to work, no hopper-scratchies on me, or the blood sucking bubbles!

She isn't working monday, I'll make her proper look then.

They are telling me it's bed time now  that's not fair, I know that she will just shut the pooter on me and I can never never get it to work again, but she can stay on it fornever sometimes. Not fair!

I see'd one of thems in Cornwall Buster, they're big! The one I saw looked more like caramel colour though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They comes in different colours I fink and there's different types of massif too :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I gots to go, I've been told... sorry guys.

Have a nice night


Sweet dreams to everywoof when they go sleepies


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's doesn't fink the tractor is a hopper. They are nice and not noisy cept for them chewing. It was bangins and crasins and eating the hays then chucking them in tidy heaps behind it! It was very odd! My mums wasn't bovered but I's just didn't like it. I hopes it goes away! I's finks yous seen one too Jet! I finks we all oughts stay aways from ginormous hoppers! 

I's hopes you can go on the list for gility Lincoln. Nigh nigh Lincoln. x

Buster whats a DDA?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Lincoln sweet dreams


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> I's doesn't fink the tractor is a hopper. They are nice and not noisy cept for them chewing. It was bangins and crasins and eating the hays then chucking them in tidy heaps behind it! It was very odd! My mums wasn't bovered but I's just didn't like it. I hopes it goes away! I's thinks yous seen one too Jet! I finks we all oughts stay aways from ginormous hoppers!
> 
> I's hopes you can go on the list for gility Lincoln.
> 
> Buster whats a DDA?


A DDB do you mean Honey? They're hooooge massifs I posted a picture of one a few posts back


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

No, your right Bumby. The new Kenzie wasn't any fun, her mum wouldn't let her play, fairy nuff, but she walked by wiv her nose in the hair as if us uver dogs weren't good enuff for her. Your Kenzie would never do that!! 
My mum does that to Lincoln, just shuts the pooter up wheneva she's not going to be using it for a bit, she pulls the plug out aswell. What's a dog to do wiv no poseable fumbs. Maybe if I told her what I was doin she might let me use it more, what do'you fink? Does any of your mums know you use the pooter?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope she doesn't  I complain bout her too much.

There's lots of Kenzies round here and most of them are nice


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> A DDB do you mean Honey? They're hooooge massifs I posted a picture of one a few posts back


I knows I saws it. I tolds you mys mums is silly, she cant spells! I's not sure I's likes massifs cos theys is very, very bigs. It's been a days for bigs fings!

I's doesn't finks its good to tells our mums we use the pooters when them isn't lookin, specly when I's just said shes is silly! Oops.

Kenzie dogs is really nice but not as nice as Kenzie! (does that makes sense?)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But he was a nice doggie mum didn't like that she got soaked cause he drooled all over her :lol:. Her fault for stroking him


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

My mums has just has a shocks! :shocked: She fawt it was ten clock but it not, its past leven clock and shes got to gets up really earlys! 

Will woof with you soon but pooter is slow at this farm place we is staying ats so I might not be woofing much. Its all them hairy planes! 

Sleeps well all, nigh night xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Honey, sweet dreams 

Maybe it's not such a good idea to let our mums knows what we get up to, I spose that would take some of the fun out of it as well, coz really we're being just a little bit norty. Heehee bit it's such fun getting to play wiv all the uver woofers.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning, everywoof

I get morning WALKIES!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOP WOOOOOP.

Hope everywoof has a nice day xxx


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Morning everywoof  I'm using mums blackberry..dog its hard to type with my paws on here! she says she uses advocate on me bumble because it does worms,fleas,lung worm etc all in one go .. Guess what, we're getting a new bunny friend.. We going to put the cage in annalises wendyhouse at first til I get used to it... Mums useless at picking names thou. X


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Will it be a boy bunny friend or girl bunny friend Jessie?

I'm sure we could all help think of names couldn't we guys?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoppers are good friends when they're nice :yesnod: just don't poke them with your nose 

I can't work out those blackberry fings either dog are those keys tiny


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Evening everywoof. 

I'll be nable to play lots today cause mum is determined to relax tonight :yesnod:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Anywoof :001_huh: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:frown2: sorry buddy mum has to watch torchwood. I'll play after it's finished


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

:lol: okay buddy :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everywoof! My mum watches Torchwood aswell.It's one of her faves, coz she likes Captin Jack, she finks he's dead sexy (???)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

So does mine *sigh* I have no idea what it means but I fink it's the only reason she watches it


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Evening everywoof, 
Hopes yous all been having a good day. I's arrived at farm in cramper van and been for nice walks round the fields. 

Mum says her dongly thingy is a pile of something not nice so ifs I disappears its gone weally wong!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I didn't know mummys had dongles :blink:

granddad got me a cheese burger :drool:

Hi Jet :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink it means that she luffs him, but I'm not shure. Do you watch it with your mum? I watch everyfink wiv mine, but I go to sleep when she watches one of her norror films, some of them are soooo scary. But I like the ones wiv monstas in best.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby that made mum choke . Oh cheeseburger lucky you

I did but all those things blowing up and stuff and all the hurt hoomans :frown2:.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

:lol:

We're watching the prentiss again with Lord bugger :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum doesn't like that we're watching NCIS :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We turned the tellybox off now. The prentiss is so funny, I don't fink it's neant to be. Who does you fink will win? We both fink Jim will win coz he's so gabby.

When people get blowd up and hurt on telly shows it's not real Buster, uverwise mum wouldn't watch it. She doesn't like watching fings like the noos or dokumentrys that show people really being hurt, she gets all leaky then.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Bumby my mums dongly thingy is for niternet so I's can woofs at you. It a pile of ..... she says. She likes Captain Jack but not sure whys your mummy is watching Lord Buggar cos hes all rinkly! 

My dads does really love NCIS but his screen thingy wont works cause no ception! Oh the country tis a pain!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's good don't like seeing hurt hoomans :frown2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I don'ts want the rest of this cheeseburger :glare: it's not from the normal place, i only gotted it cause granddad ordered some porn for his tea
:glare:

Does anyone else wants it? 

My mum gets real cross over resepshin on her blackbrie.

Mum wants Jim to win but she finks helen will xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your grandad ordered what Bumby? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I meanted he ordered porn for his tea :lol: sorry buddies  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I meanted he ordered porn for his tea :lol: sorry buddies  xxxxxx


Again Bumby honestly there are puppies on this thread :frown2: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh dog it :lol: I meanted pizza :yesnod: he ordered pizza for his tea :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Erm, I don't fink you mean porn Bumby  Did you mean prawn?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink you broke mum Bumby she won't stop laughing :lol:.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

It's these keys :lol: they too small :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But you only have little paws mine are bigger I've never managed to do that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I finks I spend too much time with my mum you know :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's clearly a bad influence :yesnod: maybe she needs retraining


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you still want someone to eat your cheezburger Bumby, I'll have some please. I got some pork skratchings to share!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes please, Jet :lol: I don't fink I've never ad a pork scratching - is it allergic to somefing :skep: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Noo, it just what they call em. *passes packet to Bumble* These are from the little pet shop intown and they don't have all the salty stuff that the ones hoomans eat have on them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

:drool: fanks buddy.

You know what just appened to me  I got gived one of the treats that Buster sented me, but then I wents for a walk, and when I came back a cat was carrying it about and when I looked at him like this :001_huh: he growleded at me and ranned off with it  I don't fink that's on, I really don't xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those were not sent for the cats :frown2: bad kitty stealing your treat like that. Mum wants one of those monsters


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Ims back! :lol: Tempry anysways. 

Pork scratchings is nice but my mums brokes her teefs on some! I's donts knows why the piggys scratchies eiffer!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You should get it back off him. Start by asking nicely andxplaining it's yours then if he don't give it you, take it. You don't take his stuff by any chance though do you Bumby????
Hi Honey, do you want some, they're good!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Aww fanks Jet that would be weelly nice. 

Bumby your kitty fwiend is very naughty takins your treat. I hopes yous get it back. 

I's eatin some Cornish cheeses. Would you all likes some?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cheese :drool: can I have some? I have nausages if anyone wants some


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Temprys is better than nufink, Honey :w00t:

Mum's gived me another one :glare: they don'ts even wants it, they just wants to run round with it 

I don'ts steal their foods but I'm partial to a catnip mouse :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're just jealous cause you have such nice treats Bumby :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Fanks Honey. * passes packet and takes cheese* I like cheeze, but I don't fink I've had Cornish cheese. I've had some Cornish pastry, it was real nice!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Buster and Jet I's passing yous a pieces of cheezes *passes cheese to Buster and Jet* 

I's likes nausages but my mums woulds have a fits if I did eated them cos they does give me the squits! I could have a little bit if she dont notice! 

Bumby I's glads you gots another treats. Dids you wants some cheezes?

(please cuses my pooter woofs - its havin a senior moment!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Cheese :drool: fanks Honey, what makes it diffrunt from nother cheese?

Why is mum going to run round portsmuff :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Is that the silly pacman fing Bumby? I have no idea :frown2: at least she's not jumping off somfing really really high with just a rope :001_unsure:. I fink your mum is doing it to help doggies that hoomans are mean too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll have a snausage please Buster, I've got tripe sticks for everyone, here you are. * gives everyone a tripe stick* 
You're joking Buster, no hooman'd jump off somfink high wiv just a bit of rope to hols them up wiv. That's daft, that is


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

I fink that's it Buster, it sounds real stoopid.

I luffs tripe sticks but mum says they smell of deaf :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

*nudges some nausage over to Jet* I know buddy :frown2:. I don't understand it either at all. It's gonna be worse than when she walked down the side of a hotel like a spider.

Tripe is so yummy :drool: but hoomans don't like the smell. They're so silly like that


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Bumby I's passed you some cheezes too. I finks its diffrunt cos its from Cornwall and its creamy. My hoomans likes it. At least theys is goods for somefink. 

I hopes your mummy gets on oks with her runnins. 

I's going to go now before pooter has a fits again, so nigh nigh buds and woof you as soon as I's can. Sweet dreams xx

* Fanks for my tripe stick Jet ** x

Your mummys all do some very odd fings. My mummys is really boring!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

WhatBumby your mum didn't really do a spida walk down a notel did she??? 
Fanks Buster.
My mum hates the smell of tripe sticks, but she buys em coz she knows how much I loves em. I've got her well trained when it comes to food.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She did :yesnod:








Dog was I worried I stood at the bottom and howled and howled.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2011)

Night, Honey, sleep well big buddy and fanks for the speshul cheese :w00t:

We're watching a wheely strange programme on the telly :001_unsure: I tell you somefing - it's the last time I go on grass :yikes: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your mum was telling mine about that sounds scary


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Honey, sweet dreams 

I couldn't have watched, I'd have to put my paws ova my eyes. Did you watch Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet I'm Buster at least I fink I am :001_unsure:. I did watch but dog was I worried it just can't be safe and she's gonna do it again and this bun-g fing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I knows Buster, but you'd already told me how you howled, so I sumed you didn't look. I was asking Bumby, coz if it'd been my mum I fink I'd have hid, I'd be to scared to watch. But my mum's just a big wuss anyway and would neva eva do somefink like that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I watched her do that bungee fing and it was orrid, I cried nall the time even though granddad was with me.

My mum asked Buster's mum to walk Buster for her earlier, it was so confoosing :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok just got confused there sorry buddy . My mum is a wus normally she's scared of heights :shocked: so why on earth she's jumping off a really high fing is beyond me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Your mum's going to do it too Buster. Fank Dog my mum's neva going to do anyfink like that. It sounds sooooo scary.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My mum's doing the bun-g jump :yesnod: I don't fink Bumby's is is she Bumby?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I seen people do the bun g jump on telly. It's funny coz some of them will say how scared they are and get all leaky, but they jumps and when they talks to them after, they wants to do it agin and they are leaking happy. This dog is very confoosed when it comes to hooman behavyour.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum was like that with the absail spider fing. It took the man 5 minutes to talk her into even moving one foot and then she got to the bottom and wanted to go again. I've never understood them either Jet been studying them for 6 years now and I still don't understand them


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

My mum aint doing nuffink stoopid just yet as far as I know :skep: but you can't never tell :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I just don't get hooman ways at all. Like this afternoon, mum had to go out but when she was getting ready she kept saying 'I've nothing to wear' she's got loads of cloves, but said she didn't have any. oh and when she had chilly, she said I couldn't have any coz it was too ot, but it was called chilly.
Why can't they just be unkomplkated like us dogs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's like that too with cloves :frown2: she has lots and lots. Don't eat chilli Jet it's like curry I licked one once dog I drank two water bowls full after that and my mouth still didn't cool down.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I fink I'm going to aff to go in a minit buddies, mums real sad about our poorly cat :nonod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope your kittie gets better soon Bumby :frown2: what a mean hooman. I have to go now too mum's off to bed now and she'll shut the pooter and I can't open it yet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Me too buddy :crying: Sweet dreams, clever buddy xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope your kitty gets better. 
Night Bumby,night Buster, sweet dreams


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm still woofing for anuver 5 minits, Jet  xxxxx


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Im still up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi buddy! 

Are you Rupert? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fort you'd gone. I'm off in a bit too, she's doing her gathering, I don't see that point. Everyfing she takes up at nite she brings down in the morning. Does your mum do that Bumby?


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL!!! One Woof for yes!!!! Do you like my banner?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Rupert. I fink your banner's cool!:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

She does, Jet :frown2: she takeses bucks and magzeens and a glass and diet cokeses and nall sorts and then back down they come in the morning :001_huh:

It's a real nice banner, Rupert :yesnod: You're real funny being 2 diffrunt colours :w00t: I couldn't decide what colour I wanted to be neither so I'm free different colours :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL  Im Darren hence Dazadal. Rupert is my 20 month old Dalmatian and he has real problems typing with his paws!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

You can only talk on this fred if you're a critter :yesnod: no hoomans allowed :glare: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yup, just the same as mine. Daft isn't it? Does your mum do it too Rupert, gather loads of stuff and take it upstairs then brings it all down in the morning?


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Hellowwwwwwwww its Mei Mei the cat here! (P.S. have some of us been on the Vino)?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Mei Mei! We used to have anuver cat here to talk to us but she wented somewhere.

No buddy, the not just for hoomans freds are always just for us critters :yesnod: 

Have you been playing with your gility stuffs still, Jet? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What's vino, I knows what Vimto is but not vino. We're just a pea to be woofing to each uver. We're here all the time, well when we can get on the pooter wivout being found out. Hahaha.


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

LMAO!! My Dads gave us silly names and spotty collars and even outfits for our sausage woof friend Lulu! :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Vimto :drool: mum has that ot in the winter, even I likes that :yesnod: 

Kenzie has got a snausage friend :yesnod: 

Mum just sneezed on me   xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not had chance this week Bumby. Mum's had lots of pointments, so this weeks been a bit bleaugh. But she promised, if it don't rain we can take the jumps out tomorrow. I luff the jumps, I just luff jumping.


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Have to gowwwwwwwww nowwwwww. We all have to go to our baskets Dads need their beauty sleep................


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Not had chance this week Bumby. Mum's had lots of pointments, so this weeks been a bit bleaugh. But she promised, if it don't rain we can take the jumps out tomorrow. I luff the jumps, I just luff jumping.


I'd forgotted bout them pointments buddy  I'll get my mum to phone your mum tomorrow :yesnod: she's just been real buzzy with the poorly cat 

Jumping is so much funs :w00t: but the bestest NEVER is the Neigh-frame or the dog walk :w00t: you can runs over and up them real quick and you go real high up too xxxxx

Ps - Night new buddy, come and woof with us agen tomorrow :yesnod: sleep well xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum told me them pointments weren't nufink portant, just time comsooming. I jump on the wall at the front of the ouse and walk along it like I'm doing proper gility, and jumps off the end. It's fun. I fink we're going to try the tyre next week, I can't wait!
Sorry your kitty friend is still poorly, I'm shure your mum will be able to get her better.

Night Rupert and Mei Mei. Woof wiv you tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a real good idea Jet :yesnod: it's a good way to start :w00t:

Look buddy :crying: it's all blood, mum says, and that's why it's black :crying: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/177971-im-scared-jasper-tonight-poo-photo-warning.html xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww that's so sad, Bumby. I knows your mum will be doing everyfink she can to make him betta. Why is he pooing blud though, does your mum knows?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

No-one knows yet, buddy :nonod: he cant even decide when to poo, but he's real kind to me, he lickeded my nose and everyfing  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I knows mums read bout it and she's sending ealing vibes, and I've got my paws crossed that he's going to be alright. You make shure you give your mum all the elp you can, and give her a big lick from me.
I've got to go now coz mums got to wear amonitor fing while she sleeps and she don't want to sleep, so I'm going to have to make her fink I want to go to bed or she'll neva go.
Night, Bumby, sweet dreams 
Talk tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

We'll get going now too :yesnod: 

Sweet dreams, shiny buddy, I luffs you xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry for your kitty Bumble, but I have a question that needs answering... what's porn? I only little still, I haffent learnt everyfinks still


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Mum can't resist letting me on and reading all your woofs, it's a takes nages on the phone thou so she jus keeps this thread loaded and refreshes it.. We don't know what rabbit were getting yet jasper were going to look at them at the end of the month.. Ooooh your all talkin bout burger and making me hungry, iii nevers had burger before.. Off walkies now then mums at work til half 8 because the sales start at 5 in morning  grandad gunna play with me  can't wait to be able to woof properly.. We need the man to come out and put new line up for new internet.. Xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, anywoof around??


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Woof!...just to say..my mummy's Ogh is getting better behaved now..he learnt I do not appreciate sudden grabs at my back..and then i just must show my teeth!...he even plays with me and walks with me...nver would have thought so of him before...woof!

now I am hidding..my unfurry bros are racing aroung with sticks ( i understand that0..and shout..(this I understand too)...and call someone i do not know called Harry Potter..what is all that about?


PS good news..mummy's comp works better so she promised me a new album! woof!...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi buddies sorry I've not been around today mum was at the cinema fing watching Harry Potter I'm not too sure what it is but it seems to involve lots of dead hoomans and them firing laser fings at each other :001_huh:

See Bumby I told you you would corrupt the puppies :frown2:. You don't want to know what porn is Lincoln you really don't :frown2:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im here jet. well, im with daddy & my sista for the night because mum has 3 exams tomorrow so she will get a nerly night so i get to play squidge up with those two at bed time


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow:001_wub: I wish we could play squidge up:blushing::blushing:
My mum likes Harry potter, she has all of the books and films ,cept for the last one and the noo one.I like the films too, coz they're real xciting, and they have dragons in them. I don't like the dememtators though, they're orrid.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh yeah we ike that too! but mum refuses to let me wathc the films til she read the book & she is still reading order of the pehonix :frown2: that was forever ago i wish she would hurry up with it. i want to see the films!

yeah id love to play squidge up with oyu too


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dementors are scary . Mum has all the books and all the movies cept the newest one


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum read each of the books in 2 days, she almost didn't put them down. I tried, but the prints too small and I don't have any glassis. I wish I did, coz I could borrow her kindle when she's asleep and read lots of books.
Oooh that would be so nice Willow, all comfy cozy and suqidged up togeva.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

we could squidge up together and read- my two favourite things


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you have a favourite book Willow. Mine is called 'a bad dogs dairy' by Martin Howerd. It's hilarous. I don't fink a book has made me laff so much. Oh the fings he gets up to, so funny even Harry Potters dementators couldn't have stopped me laffing.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i like lots of books, i really liked the shopaholic series by sophioe kinsella- they are funny & about buyig fings!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum read 'a bad dogs dairy' in bed and laffed so much that the naybors banged on the wall. 
I don't fink we've got any of those books, if that what they calls chik lit? Coz mum won't get anyfing that's all sloppy and romantics, she likes orror and soopernatral stuff, so that's what I get to read too. I likes scary books and films, if we were watching a scary film it would be a good xcuse to cuddle you tight so you wouldn't be fraid.:blush:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Is your mum real too tired to nanser the fone, Jet - it's okay if she his :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She's never too tired to talk on the fone, but the fone asn't rung all day!

Oooops sorry, I fink I pulled the wires out.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooops, I fink I pulled the wire out when I was playing, it's all back in now. Do you want to talk to her cos she's here?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Mum read 'a bad dogs dairy' in bed and laffed so much that the naybors banged on the wall.
> I don't fink we've got any of those books, if that what they calls chik lit? Coz mum won't get anyfing that's all sloppy and romantics, she likes orror and soopernatral stuff, so that's what I get to read too. I likes scary books and films, if we were watching a scary film it would be a good xcuse to cuddle you tight so you wouldn't be fraid.:blush:


maybe i should get that book for my mum as a present. we likes a good orror too, yeah good way to cuddle  so its orror all the way for us!! bed time now though, she has exams in a fww hours. night jet xxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink your mum would luff that book. I ope she does well in her xams. 
Are you shure you like orror Willow, you won't be too scared. I wouldn't want you to be scared for real.
Night then, sweet dreams, my lovely, lovely Willow


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

fan oo jet. i luffs orrors, always better to hold paws though that makes it more citing. im hardly ever scared- unless i thoughts you would leave me, that would make me scared but films and books i like lots. see you tomorrow jet, i luffs you :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

As if I'd eva leave you, that'll neva happen,so you needn't be scared bout that. 
I luffs you lots Willow:001_wub::001_wub: Night.


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

'llo guyz!!! I haz so mutch ta tell you! I wen't ta tha summer campout yesterday, It was great! there was food hoomans and my friends shorty and megan were there! we played for ages but just as the hoomans put tha food on tha fire we were put on out leads and tied to tha fence! but it was still good, me and shorty had a chat and megan had a nap, and the best part was the little hoomans came and gave us leftover bits of food! some of it wasn't even eaten! then it got dark... we were moved to a stable and let off our leads, then we got even more food! 'cos some silly hooman burnt a pan of... meaty things! they were yummy, and it turned into and eating compatision, shorty won, I've never seen anywoof eat so fast!! when the fire was out and the food waz eaten, we were taken to our nifty 'dog tents'. When everyhooman was sleeping I escaped and went over to the horses to have a chat with teddy (a mini pony) he thinks he's a dog poor guy, he's learing to be a horse now! so we went and got shorty and megan, then had a sleep over! then in the morning I had to go home... but you guys have to do that too!! I was the most fun thing ever!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys, anywoof around?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! mum is tipsee??? im here for you


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow, is your mum tipsee, that's bit norty isn't it, haha, so it's not just us dogs that can be a bit norty sometimes.
I'm glad you're here, coz I luffs you:001_wub:.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Hi Willow, is your mum tipsee, that's bit norty isn't it, haha, so it's not just us dogs that can be a bit norty sometimes.
> I'm glad you're here, coz I luffs you:001_wub:.


yeah she is slightly but means i get to talk to you more! luffs you lots


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi buddies. I fink this newspaper is magic or somefing cause it keeps moving :shocked:. I had my paws on it and everyfing and it still moved :skep:. Now mum's laughing at me


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Evening everywoof xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's great Willow, it's a lots of fun staying up late.
That's creepys Buster, a movink noospaper!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know :shocked: I fink mum might be moving it though she keeps laughing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Bumby, has your mum told you bout the trouble I'm in?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

What norty fing have you done now Jet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

No buddy, what did you does?

Our cat went to the bridge  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry about that Bumby. Is that Jasper?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

thats terrible bumble  hope you hug your mum 

whats up jet- i will protect you form your mum!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your cat Bumby. That's probly why your mum wanted to ring mine last night, I feel real bad now.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Woof to all BUDDIES who no me from befor and woof-woof to all you that I have not met. You all sound so lovely. 

I just new found fred, my mum hasn't let me on the pooter for so long .

Sounds like I've been missing out of loads of fun


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Woody not seen you for nages and nages.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Woody, glad you're back wiv us :thumbup1:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya Buster & Jet - It feels like I not been here for nages and nages as well, I fink my nails are getting long . Don't no why my mum wouldn't let me on, she can be mean sometimes.

Bumby so sorry to hear about your cat, may she run free over the rainbow bridge. How's your gility going - I've had such gud fun the last 2 weeks and I'm getting much better now.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have gility tomorrow morning can't wait :w00t: should be a lot of fun


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I can't get to gility classes, but fanks to Bumbys mum I can do some off the stuffs you lot do. I luff the jumps. Jumping is the bestest fing eva.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jumping is the bestest fing ever :yesnod:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lucky you Buster - have lots of fun. It's a shame you can't get to gility classes Jet but at least you can do some stuff - you don't need to go to classes to have fun. Have you got a garden to do it in? My mum got 2 jumps and made some poles so I can jump at home and practise my weaves, which is what I am no gud at.... yet. 

Jumping is great, I love it to and I jump frew the fields every day


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We might be going to a new club soon and they have a bigger Bumble there mum says. I love jumps and the tunnel still not a big fan of the see-saw :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We got a little garden,Woody, but it's all paved over. We take the jumps to the fields and find a quiet bit for me to practise, not going to be easy now its getting to skool olidays, the human pups takes ova the fields then. 
But I can do lots of fings in the garden too. Mum's going to see if uncle can make me a neigh frame, coz he likes making fings!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't like Skool olidays neither, there are just too many of them lickle hoomans around, I like them but my mum don't want me going say hello to them and my favorit places get really busy with them. 

Mum said she is taking to the seaside before skool holidays so that means in the next few days :thumbup1::thumbup1: an't wait, I've only been twice, but remember it was great fun, cept that the water where I was tasted real strange.

Neigh frames are great as well - I used to stand at the top of them and look round, now I just zoom up and down.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like little hoomans but dog are they hard work sometimes and lots of the parents seem to fink I'll bite them cause I'm a terrier :frown2:. I don't bite little hoomans.

Neigh frames are lots of fun :yesnod:


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Buddies I gotta says "nighty night" as my mates are coming round to stay for the day early tomorrow morning.

It's great to be back and looking forward to more woofs with you all.

Sleep well.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Woody sweet dreams. Don't stay away that long again


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Woody, woof soon yeah?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof still here? Willow, Buster, Bumby, anywoof???????


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm here not sure Bumby will be with Jasper


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is Jasper the kitty that's gone to the bridge?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes it's the one Bumby's mum took off the hooman who left him sick for nages and then was going to have him killed rather than feed him a raw diet . Bumby's mum is a hero for looking after him


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, I member that from before. Bumby's mum is a hero.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She is helping all those nedgehogs, then the hopper and now Jasper :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a very speshul lady and Bumby must be so proud of her. But I bet she'd say that it was nofink and she was only doing what any one would do. But not every one would do it, and that makes her a hero.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know hoomans can be silly like that never want to admit when they do somefing really special like that. I'm sure Bumby and all his furry family members are very proud of her


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm shure they are.
I forgot to tell you why I was in trouble didn't I? Well I'd pulled the wires out of the phone when I was playing near it, and it's been out for maybe 2 days. It was a hacsident, and mum knows that, but she was really cross wiv both of us. Me for doing it and her for not realising. She's going to have to get that stocket moved, cos it's appened before. I can't help it, it's right by the best stretchy out bit on the floor. I feel real bad though cos Bumbys mum couldn't phone last night when she wanted to and it's all my fault.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure she won't be annoyed at you for too long . We don't have wires on our fones but I've knocked them down before and people can't call. It is really sad that Bumby's mum couldn't call her to talk though


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She's not annoyed at me any more, but I can tell that she's upset wiv herself for not noticing. She was xpecting a call too, which makes it even worserer.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Give her a cuddle from me I'm sure Bumby's mum understands


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It wasn't Bumbys mum she was xpecting a call from it was the ospital bout a pointment. She's going to ring them on Monday, just to make shure she's not missed it.
Want some chikin?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chikin sounds good you can have some of my beef treats if you want


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm here buddies, just had lots of leaky eyes to take care of.

Mum don't mind, Jet buddy, she wouldn't have been much cumpanee anyway xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

*passes chikin to Buster* Yes please. It's nice having these aftermidnite feasts isn't it?
D'you want some chikin Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is *nudges over the packet of treats to Jet* do you want some Bumby? They're the same ones I sent you


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I need somefink stronger than chikin tonight, buddies :lol: Has anyone got any tripe stiks? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Shure elp yourself. *Passes tripe sticks to Bumby*


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No tripe for me sorry mum's not feeling too good and even thinking about the smell might make her sick


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Fanks Jet.

we've stayed at granddads tonight cause mum was real sad. I always stay real close to her anyway, but I've laid on her tonight cause she looked real small and scared  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's times like this, when they're sad,that we can help them to get better. Dogs are very good at helping hoomans feel better. So I'm shure you're mum will be feeling better soon, give her a big cuddle and a licky kiss from me.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We do help them feel better :yesnod: just like they make us feel better. You're helping her Bumby I'm sure you are


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I tells you what  I spend all day looking after her, not even playing or nuffing, and how does she repay me? 

She makes me go out for a wee in the rain. I didn't even wants a wee  can't a dog just sniff in circles any more? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:frown2: that's just not on no dog should be made to pee in the rain. Hoomans get to pee inside why can't we? At least you won't pee inside so she won't have to clean it up


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't understands that eiver. It seems rong that they can do toilets inside and we have to go out in all wevers. Why don't someone wiv brains invent an indoor dog loo? It can't be that ard, can it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It really can't be :frown2: Leo has a tray to go in why can't they have that for us


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't even wants a wee though :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's even worse :frown2: having to go out in the rain for no good reason. But if you were sniffing round in circles maybe she thought you did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

She could have at least hasked me :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But Bumby we can't speak hooman and they don't understand barking silly creatures we understand what they say.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I get that aswell. Everynite it's, 'come on TBBs',( vats toilets before bedtimes). Dont matter what I want I've got to go even if it's raining.
Why can't we have trays to go in, if Leo's got one. Vat don't seem fair.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I fink kitties have them too :frown2: it's just not fair. I get kicked out into the rain too to go before bed does she go out in the rain unless she really has to? No so why should I have to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Even the giant pider gets to go to the loo inside. 

I'm not sure how though, they's real weird :lol: I can't see no hole for wee :skep: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those fings are dead weird no creature needs 8 paws. You know what's even weirder mum has this plant fing and it eats flies :shocked:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Ang on :001_huh: are you sure about that Buster? That don't sound right to me :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

But if it eats and drinks, then it's gotta come out somewheres overwise it'd just get bigger and bigger till it xplodeded.
A plant vat eats flies, your joking me right, Buster? Plants don't eat real fings vey just drink water.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure :yesnod: it's called a venus fly trap and dog is it weird :shocked:. She calls it Aphrodite cause parently the greeks called her Aphrodite then the Romans came stole all the Greek gods and changed their names :shocked:. I worry about her sometimes I really do :frown2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

How does it poo then :shocked: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The pider or the plant? Either way I have no idea


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I mented the plant but you can include the pider.

Buddy :001_unsure: they don't come in big size do they, these venus pie plants? Cause I really aints that big :001_unsure: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No they're not that big and they don't eat doggies don't worry. Although Diesel's mum's one tries to eat her hair. No idea how the plant goes to the toilet :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

What about the pider, if it don't poo it'll just get hooge and xplode wiv stuff going everywheres.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe that's why it's giant in the first place :yikes: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've just totally confused myself but the website fing said that piders have the same hole we do for getting rid of waste :yesnod: still no idea bout plants :confused5:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So it not gonna xploded then, I guess vats good.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I don't fink so. Mum's embarrassed she had to look it up something about spending ages and ages studying them in uni


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Right buddies, mums going to av a break for a few days so I guess I'll have to stay off here too whilst she does.

She'll keep in touch wiv your mums on that hem es hem fing, Buster and Willow, and she'll keep in touch with your mum with he-male and the tefelone, Jet

Sweet dreams everywoof 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We'll see you in a few days Bumby I ope your mum feels better soon and you can come back


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Right buddies off to bed now have to go to gility in the morning so need plenty of rest


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I promise I'll stay away from the sokit and I won't pull any wires out. I hope you and your mum are ok Bumby, come back when you feel ready. I fink your mums also got my mums mobile, so if there is a problem wiv the landline, just give her a text and she'll check the wires.

Night Bumby, night Buster, sweet dreams


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Long time no woof!


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

stoping by to say hi! now, to the beach! wait... do you wanna see a pic from last time?


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Das looks like fun!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hoe excited am i?! i sut had nardines for the first time!!! *shares with jet*

fink there were some small bones but i eated them all up beofre mum got to take them away from me. hope i will be ok with them, im just chewing my stick now all 'appy like


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Willow let me know how you gots on with them cos Mum has said for ages she might let me try them


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i loved them  hope the little bones were ok though. enjoyed them muchly!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I might have to make her get some for me.


I hope Bumble's Mummy is ok, mummy said something to her earlier and she's worried she upset her...  I do hope she's ok.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

what your mum say?  hope all is well. yeah hav some - i ated them allll up really fast!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She asked about the kitty Jasper, but she didn't know he had gone to the bridge  she feel weally bad now


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww im sure bumbles mum would knnow that she didnt reliase jasper was at at bridge for her to have asked. tell your mum im sure its ok & maybe offer cuddles to bumbles mum as a comfort thing


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She sended a PM to her to say sorry  it is so sad


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

thats good, im sure bumbys mum will be ok- i fink she is just shocked at the poor kitty


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I knows how upset we all are bout poor Jasper. We all luff Bumby and his mum lots and I fink as long as they know that, it'll help them to cope.But I don't fink they would want us to stay sad.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, anyone want to woof with me for a bit?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I will Jet  sorry not been around for a few days dog have we been busy went to gility and then the beach on Sunday and was at work today. But I get mum all next week :w00t: no work


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Buster, that's good having your mum for a whole week! I'm wiv mine most of the time and it's nice doing fings together. I've not been to the beach yet, but one day I will, coz it sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The beach is sooooo much fun you have to go. I'm wiv mum most of the time too but it will be nice to have her all to mywoof well I might have to share wiv Maggie and Anna I guess I'll cope with that


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm off to Auntie's tomorrow for a few days. I love going there coz there's a giant bed and a big window that you walk fru into the garden, so I hope it's not rainy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like fun but those windows confuse me and I walk into them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Tell me about it I was out in the snow once and ran for the door to get back in and they'd closed it a bit!!!!!!!! My poor nose hurt for ages, and all they did was laff at me. They can be so crool sometimes. But I did get loads of cuddles and treats after they stopped laffing, so I spose it's alright.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know they always laugh :frown2:. Yet when they trip they expect cuddles and kisses


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, that's true.
Where is everywoof tonite? I miss the rest of the gang, don't you Buster?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I miss everywoof too it's been so quiet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yuck, just gone out for TBBs, and it's chucking it down, real nasty.So I just ran out the door and strait back in, nearly knocked mum ova.But she don't have to go outside, it's not fair that we have to.
Maybe we cud get up a petitshun so vat either hoomans have to 'go' outside too, or we can have a nindoor dog loo. Do you fink it would work?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That would work I fink I'm sure lots of doggies would sign it :yesnod:. I have to go off to bed now goodnight sleep well shiny one


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Buster, sweet dreams 
I fink I'll have an early nite too.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

No one's up now  Those big window doors are very dangerous, very dangerous indeed. I was playing in the garden round nanny grandads the other week and they shutted it, I came flying back to make sure everyone was still in the house and BANG straight into the big window door  they laffed too...


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awwww you ok? that sounds like it hurt  we wouldnt have laffed. i fell off the bed the other moring


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

That was silly Willow! I was ok, I'm 'ard nut me! Was you okays?

Mums looking for fessional photoman again

*sighs*


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

you getting your fotos taken???

yeah i was ok- but i didnt learn as the next day i got on the windowsill while mum was sleeping at 7am and i started barking like mad at a dog outside. i was soooo busy shouting, i fell off the windowsill- just had 2 paws on there and my back legs on the bed... that was a bit shocking!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I do that too and look out over my land which I rule... Mum keeps telling me it's only the garden and I don't rule it as it is hers and daddys garden too... Oh, how little she knows! It is my land, my kingdom, mine mine mine. And I speshully don't like when that cat from down the road goes in it. Horrible cat. Scratched Dad once when he stroked it. BAD cat.

Yea she wants a photoman, cos she's proper naff at photos and wants some real nice ones while I'm still sort of little!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

your mum takes good fotos of you 

yes its all my land here too- how dare a dog walk past my land! we have a cat too who comes in here and poo's all over  horrid thing to do, i dont do it in therir garden, maybe i should!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Try it, if you can manage to escape go and poo on the cats door step, they'll think twice next time!

Although the garden is my land, I'm not allowed out there at the moment, it's too dangerous napparently. There is lots of mess everywhere, all big rocks, cos there used to be loads of ponds but they smashed them up and now big piles of rocks and broked cement and stuffs. And there are men coming soon so the HUGE trees can be cut down. And then dad and his cuzzin are going to build a raised patty-yo or somefink and cut down all the little trees and put a new fence in and sort out a broken wall, then I will be allowed out in the back garden. At the moment I do all my toilets in the front garden.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Some people on this silly forum... take everything as it's written... Sometimes I wish Mum wouldn't even go on here


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll love the fessional photo people Lincoln. I got to play with a ball and do tricks for treats even give the guy a cuddle to say thank you. Apparently I scared him a bit by doing that .

I don't do cats in the garden no way but they annoy mum too so she chases them away yet won't let me bark at them .


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Mummy keeps telling me that it will be good I'm not too sure myself!

(£50 - 1 hour session - all touching up of photos - 1 hour viewing appointment - framed 5x7 portrait - disc with print permission and as many photos on!)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll be fine it's so much fun. Just remember to stay on the white bit I didn't  and don't break into the cupboard that has the balls in it . We got ours free cause the people mum works for do calls for the photo people I fink . Still have to get mine :glare: the studio takes nages and nages I want my fotos *stamps paw*


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi everywoof, 
I's missed yous all. My mums pooters been playing ups with that dongly thingy again. It keeps goin on and off. Somefink about the ceptions! These hoomans! She needs her own natenna! 

Anyways I's hopes yous is all ok. I see yous is having your pics done Lincoln, that real good. I hopes yous enjoys it.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

That was really nages ago that you had them done Buster.

It has been so quiet on here recently  No Bumble, no Kenzie, no Woody, even the Jessies haven't been here in a while


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry Honey, I fink I posted the same time as you, I am. I'm not too sure about it all though, she forever taking photos napparently the ones that the man takes will be better, I'm not too sure to be honests wiff yous.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know  I miss everyone but mum talks to Bumby's mum on that msn fing so that's ok.

It was nages and nages ago mum needs to call them tomorrow and find out where they are. The photo guy was in our work last week she should have asked him then :frown2:. Mum's not good with a camera so she wanted good ones of me and the guy talked her into getting into a few with me. I almost had to sit on her to make her stay in them


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

They sound like they will be nice Buster.

I hopes Bumbles Mum is ok, Mum was really worried the other day, thought she had upset her. I hope she is okays though.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She seems to be ok just upset Bumby's giving her lots of kisses and cuddles :yesnod:. I'm sure your mum didn't upset her


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She sended a message to say sorry but I don't know if she readed it cos she hasn't been on here in a little while... if she hasn't already she will get it when her and Bumble next come on


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll get mum to tell her as well if you want she's on msn


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies mum just found my twin 
Phoebe - 10 month old female Cairn Terrier dog for adoption

It's really sad she's in a rescoo though but we can't get her cause we're too far away


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi guys, I's back again. Lincoln I fink the photos will be lovely, long as you looks at the box fing and smile.  My mums gets really umpty with me cos I's wont looks at the box fing. I just turn my head aways and she doesn't like it. She says I's am hopless! 

Buster my mums says its a funny nights for relations and stuff. I hopes Phoebe doggy finds a nice homes. Mum had a message from someone on here today who thoughts they had my brover but it werent. 
She says if your mums speaks to Bumbles mums can you send her love from us.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I didn't smile :001_unsure: but he did get one of me kissing mum and she bought that one and two others that were just me

I hope she does get nice new owners mum says she would take her if we didn't live on the other side of the sea. Not sure what a sea is might be all that water at the beach

I'll pass it on to her


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby's mum says:  xxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Kissins is good Buster. Them mums seems to likes the kissins. Theys not so keen on the dribblin! 

I finks yous is right bout the sea and the beach. I likes the beach cos I can run and run and it feels nice on my paws but the water makes me sick. It tastes orrid! 

My mums says fanks very much.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They do seem to like kisses and I don't mind giving her them cause it cheers her up :yesnod:. I don't know why they complain when we drool I don't drool much but my friend Max does he's a golden retriever like you half are right? And a DDB we met sometimes always soaks her with drool. It's her fault for petting them.

I don't like the water at the beach it made me very sick the one time I drank it :frown2:. I don't swim in it either apart from once but that was only cause Max dared me too


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Yous is rights that theys always wants kissin when they is leakin. My mums saw a vertical rainbow earlier. It wasn't raining at all. It was there for nages just going straight ups into the skys and she sat on the grass and leaked lots. She says there real special and yous dont see many. Dont know why shes was sad. 
I just doesnt understand. 

I doesnt drool much only whens theys is eating cheeses or somefink real nice! Max sounds luvly. Them retrievers is nice and I is half one. I's not sure which half


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe it was that rainbow bridge fing that animals go to when they die to wait for their owners? It does cheer them up always makes mum smile anyway when she's leaking and there's nothing worse that an upset hooman :frown2: specially when it's your hooman.

Max is lovely but he listens to my mum over his dad and never leaves her side when we meet up with them :confused5:. I'm half cairn terrier not sure how that works either


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, One of these days I'm going to get to the beach and see the sea, i'm dtermined to, coz everywoof says it's good fun.
We ve had a strange kind of day here. first of all mum had a pointment and she came back in a bit of a mood. She was mumblin bout golf snakes and stuff. Then we went out for a walk and it rained (again) Then we started to get ready to go to aunties. Then the golf snakes came out again as she texteded and found out they'd forgot. So now were going tomorrow I fink!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's finks yous is right abouts the rainbow bridge. Mums says she's only seen it half a dozen times and only when somefink specful happens. Shes was finking bout Bumbys kitty friend Jasper and Auntie Woof so maybe it was him saying he had arrived ok. There was a lovely orange sunset too. I just sat and was quiet cos likes yous says its not nice when yous hoomans is upsets. 

Is your back harf or front harf Cairn terrier?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:frown2: Poor Jet sounds like the rain was out to get you today.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> I's finks yous is right abouts the rainbow bridge. Mums says she's only seen it half a dozen times and only when somefink specful happens. Shes was finking bout Bumbys kitty friend Jasper and Auntie Woof so maybe it was him saying he had arrived ok. There was a lovely orange sunset too. I just sat and was quiet cos likes yous says its not nice when yous hoomans is upsets.
> 
> Is your back harf or front harf Cairn terrier?


Mum's hamster is there too . That might have been what it was Jasper letting us know he is safely there.

I don't know :confused5:. Mum says I look like a cairn mostly only they don't have such big ears or a white stripe down their chest


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Poor Jets you doesnt likes the rains. Them golf snakes is getting a good airin today. My mums is muttring bout them too cos her pooter is so slow! 

I's likes Cairn terriers, they is nice. One of my bestest fwiends is a Border terrier but I didnt finks I bores him! My ears is funny too. They doesn't sticks up like a German Shepserd! 

(Them fudge snakes is outs now cos the signals goneded! )


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fudge snakes  that's really really bad.

I've never met another cairn but I've met Kenzies and they're my cousins or somefing. I like german shepherds too

Mum's gonna email the rescoo place see if they'll consider letting us have Phoebe


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My bestest friend eva is at the bridge too, Mash was my bruver from anuver muver. He was aunties ridgeback and he was very speshul. He helped me to settle in when I came to live wiv mum.

The rain's always out to get me Buster. It like someone is up there wiv a mahoosive buckit of water just to tip ova me. I'm starting to get parasnoids.It's the only time I'll let her put a coat on me, a rain coat!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Never met a ridgeback but they sound like my kind of dog from what I've heard. Love to play rough and everyfing :thumbup1:.

I hate the rain :frown2: and it rains alllllllll the time here


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

That would be really lovely if they would let yous have Phoebe. I will keeps my paws crossed. Mums put the fudge snakes to bed again now. Shes just feds up when it wonts work cos I's cant talks to you all.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It would be good to have her with us :yesnod:. Mum says she doesn't like the idea of a dog that looks just like me in rescoo


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I must have missed somfink, who's Phoebe?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's too finks there is someones up theres with a buckets chasing yous Jets but coats is good. 

I's gots to goes now cos I doesn't wants them snakes out agains and mums says pooter is im possble. Nigh nighs and happy dreams woofs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Phoebe is a dog in rescoo that looks just like me. Mum saw her earlier and she can't stand the idea of a dog that looks just like me and that sounds nice being in rescoo. But cause we live in Ireland rather than England they mightn't let us have her
Phoebe - 10 month old female Cairn Terrier dog for adoption


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i had all of mums chickennnnnnnnnnnnnnn  she had umm little choice!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you steal it? Very norty but chikin is sooo yummy I don't blame you


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Honey, sweet dreams


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah i sort of stole it- she let me really though. still a bit norty


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is but who cares it's chikin it's too yummy not to steal. *taps paw impatiently* why do we have to wait til tomorrow at least to hear from the rescoo people?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo Willow, you've been norty, haha. I didn't fink you did norty fings! But then again chikin is chikin after all.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning, I stealed foods yesterday too Willow but I really stealed it. Mum made 2 slices of Pate on toast while she was ironing she ate one and then turned away to carry on with ironing and I put my paws up on the work top in the kitchen and got the other bit.

I did get shouted at though and then she put it in the bin  maybe I should have waited patiently, she might have give me some then..


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Ello wooofs, its been so long since I woofed with you all, and it will be even longer!! Mum canceld the old interenty peoplke and was going to a new one but the new one didn't say the fast speed wasn't in our village, so she said why we've now paid to leave one internety and have to try get back on it now... I reallys hopes that's in time for my birthday, I want us to have a partyyy with a big doggy buffett  mums been getting the posts by email to her phone.. So she's keeping up don't worry... I miss woofing though. I haven't had a photo shoot done but mum and dad did and if u get one of them printable disks that's cheap lincoln, she had to pay 70 extra and couldn't printss them  ooooooh any news on getting pheobe? Hope bumbles mum is ok.. My mum says she's the type of person she could really get along with. Nothing much happening with me.. Rain rain rain. Sorry for the long wooofff x woof you whrn I can x jessie j


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

hola amigos i amigas...as to stealing..erm...

yesterday my mum rushed away with unfurries and left the breakfast table full of cereal bowls...unwashed...

so as to not encourage flies that spread diseases I was very good doggie and washed them myself...

when she came all dishes were sparkling...

and then I was accussed of stealing!!! and told off for jumping on the table! woof!...can you believe that..those hoomans!!!:frown2: auuuu....


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Your right Lincoln, you shud have waited. There's a nold hooman saying that everyfink comes to him who waits. It's true, most of the time anyways. I just sit on the sofa next to mum when she's eating, I'm real good and don't even try to take nufink and she always,always gives me somfink for being good. It's not easy and goes against all of my doggie instinks to grab and run, but Dog, it's werf it.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

its true jet- i was a good girl & waited til mum had eated- she left me some as she lawyas does. sometimes hse says i cant though becase its too hot... but what if i blow on it? why do chilllys mean im not allowed? no fair


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello Buddies... I'm back again. 

Seen that you are all like me - stealing food, but then if them hoomans leave it in our reach, what do the expect, the tempation is just tooooooo great. BUT my mum did teach me if I wait and don't stare she will always give me some aftawards as well

Just been to gility, lots of new buddies there today, it was great fun and my mum done real well at keeping up with me and givin me the correct directions, she's learning.

Tomorrow I am going to the beach with my mate:thumbup1: :thumbup1: can't wait. Only been 2 times before and I remember that the water tasted funnie everywhere

Lots of buddies have not been here for long time, haven't seen Kenzie for nages and nages...

will be back to woof more soon

Lincoln can your mummy put your professional photo on here - or is it too difficult.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I ope everyone comes back soon. Maybe if we all get pictures of us looking really really sad you know the hooge I'm so abused eyes, I can get mum to send them to Bumby's mum and she'll have to come back. How could she resist?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Willow:001_wub:.You don't want to eat anyfink wiv chillys on it. I fink it was Buster told us about chillys and ow ot vey were. It'd burn your mouf and you's end up being poorly sick, so no chillys nd no currys, coz they's worserer.I knows coz I got a bit of chikin that mum dropped and it ad currys on it, nasty burny stuff,yuck. I won't do that again.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chillis and curries are bad very bad. Dog I had to drink two whole bowls full of water when I licked a bit of curry


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I membered after, but it was too late then. Why do they make things that are bad for us smell so yummy. Of course we're going to want it if it smells so good.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know like choklit :drool: smells sooooooooo yummy but it would kill us :frown2:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I will ask her and see if she can Woody.

I was good boy today. Mum went out and forgot the stair gate but I did destroy anyfinks!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:w00t: way to go Lincoln :thumbup1:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

*proud of my self* I clever boy now


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You are very clever Lincoln :yesnod:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Evening woofs, 

Hopes yous is all doing well. Lincoln yous are really good. I's not allowed chili or curri or hot stuffs eiffer as my tummys gets weally upsets. I's aloud to licks the creams pots insted. 

My hoomans is very excited (its donts take much ) cos my pic is in the local papery thing. I's jumpings through a round red and white circly thing at the fayre a few days ago. Its was my first goes at gility but its was so wet theys wouldnt let me dos it proper. I's even went throughs the tunnly thing eventully. My mums says I wasn't to shows off but I's am weally pleased!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's really cool Honey . Did you enjoy trying gility? It's a lot of fun


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

smelly Stilton today...ohhhhhh....:thumbup::thumbup:...do not lick curry numpties!....STILTON!....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Stilton is cheese isn't it? :drool: much better than curry or chili


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's likes cheezes but I's not tryed Stilton yet. (Note to self to borrows somes ons a non return basis! ) 

Buster I's did surprizes myselfs as I didnt fink I would likes the jumpins much but I's did! I even did the weavy poles proply but thats cos I's was watchings the other doggies and saws what they dids. They wouldn'ts lets us do much as it was havin a monsooooon!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Weave poles are tricky . You'll have to find a class and do it lots and lots it's soooo much fun and it gives the hoomans exercise too always important.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

vicki.burns said:


> I will ask her and see if she can Woody.
> 
> I was good boy today. Mum went out and forgot the stair gate but I did destroy anyfinks!


fanks Lincoln. You mean you "didn't" destory anyfink - I bet mummy gave you a lot of Good Boy's and a tweat

Honey gility is great fun ain't it... are you going to be doin it regular now?

The sky is leaking AGAIN here.... hopefully the beach day tomorrow will be a lickle bit dryer but it doesn't matter if not...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know why the sky leaks so much :frown2: surely someone can fix it? It leaks lots and lots here


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

My skys is leakin too! It must have lots and lots of holes in it! They needes some supagoo! 

I's not sures if my mums will takes me gility cos I's not meants to get xcited cos of visiting the sick hoomans. Shes always thoughts I couldnt do it cos I's didn't likes jumpins but yous all does it so I will tries to suade her. I also wents on a road that moved! That was weally weird!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But I to gility and I'm really lazy at home and stuff :yesnod:. Are you one of those therapy dogs Honey? Mum keeps saying she's going to get me assessed but she hasn't got the time.

A road that moved  was it a treadmill? I don't like those fings :001_unsure:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Buster my mums says I get the wind up at the least xcuse! Yes I's is a Pets As Therapy doggie and I's does like its cos they'ze gives me lots and lots of fusses. All the nurses likes me too. You would weally likes it cos its fun and its nice seein all the sick hoomans get betterer. You has to be very goodly behaved nears them and not paws or asks them for treats or barks but its good. 

Thats what it was, a doggie tredmill. Its for lazy hoomans who doesnt likes walks!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But I know to be cited and running round at gility and calm at home. That sounds perfect for me specially if there's mini hoomans there love getting cuddles from mini hoomans and making hoomans feel betterer. I'm sure I could manage to be well behaved.

I went on one once I didn't like it :frown2:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybes I's be ok with gility cos I does searching for stuffs and gets very xcited but then I's can be calm after. When I's has my jakets on I's knows I have to behaves. 
I weally hopes your mums has yous assessed. I finks you would be weally great at it. I's not allows to sees the little hoomans in the nosputal cos lots of thems is lergic but sometimes theys comes to see me in the waiting room. I's likes little hoomans too. 

The silly hooman with the treadmill kept trying to give me treats when I's was walking and running but I couldnt eats them cos I's was tryng too hard to keeps my feets untanglated!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I searches for stuff too just in the house but dog is that good fun. It sounds like a lot of fun getting to cuddle hoomans for nages and makes them feel better :thumbup1:

Silly hooman maybe it was to make you like the treadmill or somefing


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Searches is brilliant, xcept when mum hides my ball and I's paniks! If gility is that much funs I's wants to do it. I's have to gets round my mums! Does she has to run lots cos shes hopless! 

Yeps I's like cuddling the hoomans. Theys talks to me and tells me all funny fings but I just cuddles them. 

Silly hooman was trying to gets me to like the thredmill but its was ok anyway. She has a big dobyman and he's was terrified! His eyes was on stalks! But she mades him do it. My mums and dads tutted lots!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine's hopeless too always tripping over her own paws  she won't have to run that much don't worry. You'll love it  it's my favourist thing to do in the whole world.

Poor dobyman :frown2: a dog shouldn't be made to do something that scares it


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats good cos my mums is all arms and legs and paws flyings all overs. Does I has to go ups a ladder?  My mums finks I's has to but we didnt the other day cos its was too wets and we mights have hurts us. I's already off sick cos I did break my claw befores.

That poor dobyman was scared but his fwiends was ok. My mums says they shouldnt gets him use to it in publix with everyone watching him. Its just not nice! We were hiding in their tents out of the leaking stuff so thats how I's wents on the thing but I watched the others first. It was real odd! I's not surprised yous not like it. My mums wont lets me on it again.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never gone up a ladder . You have the jumps, the tunnels I didn't like the fabric one at first :frown2:, the dog walk where you walk along this really narrow fing, the a-frame where you run up and down this hill type fing, the see-saw which goes down when you get to the other side  that is scary at first and the weave poles. I hope your paw is better soon I'm always hurting mine 





Poor dobyman what a mean hooman


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's did watch most of video with my mums but the dongly keeps messin up so shes bookwormed it for later. That little butteryfly doggie is really sweet and hes did bounce up and downs the see-saw fing and all over but I's not likes the high fing so I's might has to watch lots to gets courages. 

My paws is ok now xcept my hoomans is being proper carful with it. Paws is always gettins hurts.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Papillons are so sweet mum wants one says it's one of the few toys breeds she would get. Though she keeps saying she doesn't really like toy breeds and prefers big dogs and then she keeps saying she wants this toy breed or that toy breed


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's likes their sticky up ears cos theys looks like radars. My mums likes them too. He was a very clever doggy. Its looks likes lots of running less you cut them corners. Poor mummy hooman! :lol: She needs to gets fit. I's will have to get her in training! 

Shes just had some xercises cos two waspy things has chased her in the tent. Shes couldnt find the zipper and she did shriek lots. I hids in the cramper van. She did run away. She can runs very fast when waspy things is chasin her!


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> My skys is leakin too! It must have lots and lots of holes in it! They needes some supagoo!
> 
> I's not sures if my mums will takes me gility cos I's not meants to get xcited cos of visiting the sick hoomans. Shes always thoughts I couldnt do it cos I's didn't likes jumpins but yous all does it so I will tries to suade her. I also wents on a road that moved! That was weally weird!


for me I gets much too excited and wuld be no good for visiting sick hoomans as you needs to be calm to pass the test, but I do love nearly all hoomans I meets.

But my buddy does gility AND he is also training to be a special hooman dog, he goes to see old people and they love him, he passed his test thingy a few weeks ago, so maybe you can do both


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum likes the ones that don't have the sticky up ears  yet she's always saying she likes mine cause they stick up.

I fink I would be able to stay calm if I became a therapy dog :yesnod:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I finks it is hard if yous gets xcited lots to do therapies cos the older and sick hoomans doesnt likes being bounced on. I'm glads your fwiends passed his test and I hopes he does well Woody cos its really good doings that. To do both is very exllents. I doesnt finks I's is thats goods but I's will try. 

I's is sure you woods pass the test Buster cos you is so cleverer and calms and yous woulds do really well. Yous would like all the patting. I's really hopes you cans does it. 

Mummy hoomans can be very confusing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love snuggling up to hoomans and getting petted :yesnod: and if it's helping them feel better it would be even betterer.

She's so confusing :frown2:. Scared of heights yet she's going to jump off this really high thing. Hoomans why of all the animals in the world did our ancestors have to pick them?

The people that have Phoebe emailed and they said they'll think about letting us get assessed to adopt her :w00t:. But they're worried it might upset her too much to travel all the way over to us


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Buster is your mums goings to dos a bung y jumps? I's not understanding them eiffer. If shes doesnt likes hights why is she doins it. Thems hoomans is very odds but then theys is nice to snuggle up with. :confused5:

I's really hopes you can haves Phoebe's come and lives with you. Is it very fars away from you? I's keepings my paws crossed for you. x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's for chartee or somefing. Sending sick kids to see that Santa guy in Lapland. I've spent 6 years trying to understand them still no closer :frown2:

We live on the other side of a sea so she would have to drive for nages then get a boat or come on one of those metal bird fings


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats where them raindeers lives. They leaks lots of white stuffs. I hopes your mums is ok. I's doesnt understands but she must have goods reasons. 

I dont know if thats very far xcept cross sea but I did travel long way in the cramper van to the mountains and it tooks all day and some of the nights. That was very far. Them metal birds is zoomings about all overs the place here. They is very loud. I still keeps my paws xssd though. x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh reindeers are strange looking. It's to make very very sick children happy :yesnod: so it's a good thing to do. I wish she wasn't doing somefing so dangerous to raise the paper stuff though :frown2:. I won't be able to watch I'll have my paws over my eyes the whole time. I watched her absail and howled the whole time dog I was scared :frown2:

It's far away I fink so they don't really want her to do it. But they'll fink about letting us have her


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

As longs as they is finking about letting you have Phoebe then this is good. We will hopes they is ok about it. 

That is really nice your mums doings that for them sick children and she is very brave, odds but very brave! :thumbup: I finks I would hides under my paws too if my mums did them fings but shes toos chickens!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope so too it really upset mum to see a dog that looks just like me in a rescoo . Nothing worse than an upset hooman specially when it's your hooman.

She is very brave but I have to fink so she's my hooman  and I'm sure the kids will appreciate it


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's sure them kids will appreciates whats your mums is doing. I does. 

Have you heards from Bumbys mummy today? My mums is asking cos shes really worried bout her.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah talking to her on msn now. Want me to pass on a message? She's fine mostly they're just back from gility


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Yeah talking to her on msn now. Want me to pass on a message? She's fine mostly they're just back from gility


Hey Buster, me Mum's nudging me - she says can you get your mum to say Hi to Bumpys Mum and tell her we miss her, we're thinking of her and hope she's ok - ta muchly.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats great. Can yous send her mines and my mums luvs and tells her we is thinkins of her and Bumbys and missin them loads. x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Done but her pooter keeps playing up so don't know if she got it. Sent your's too Woody


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok she says  thank you xxxx and big hugs


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well Buster and Honey - it's early I no, but I gotta go to bed, getting up early - eggciting day tomorrow.... missed Jet today

Nighty night


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Buster my mums says ta very much. Them pooters is a pain. Yous fink these hoomans would be cleverer enough to gets them to works proper but its them signals and stuffs. Too many hairy waves!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Woody sweet dreams. I'll be off to bed soon too mum's really tired.

Pooters are a pain hoomans never seem to be able to make anyfing that works properly


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Nigh night Woody, Hopes yous has pleasant dreams. 
I's really enjoyed woofing with yous but I thinks I will call it a night too Buster cos we's is going out on the bus early tomorrow to the town near here. Have lovely dreams too. Woof you tomorrow. x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Honey sweet dreams


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof around? I've not had chance to get on the pooter till now, coz we're at aunties and they've been watching films and not had the pooter on till a few minits ago. If I'd got fumbs, I could do it myself, but I aven't so I can't!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm here mum's talking to Bumby's mum and watching supernatural and you can't leave hoomans on their own :frown2:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I have just had the nicest cuddle with mummy, she has told me that she and daddy are getting married next year and Im going to be a bridesmaid! Mummy will be buying me a lovely crystal doggy necklace to wear. im looking forward to it very much.
now im trying to sleep but daddy keeps giving me kisses and cuddles, he says he has missed me all day, thats all very well but a doggy needs her beauty sleep!
Hope you are all well

Love Roz xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You get to go to one of those weeding things Roz they sound like fun. Hoomans don't get it when we want to sleep do they? But wake them up when they don't want to and they complain about a cold nose in the back of their neck or getting woken up by kisses :frown2:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Please will you give Bumbys mum our luff and tell her that we miss them.

I've neva been to a weeding, but one day I'm going to get weeded to Willow.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

And I'll be the minster :yesnod: you almost broke mum with that dream you know that Jet? She didn't stop laughing for fornever. I'll tell her


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby's mum says: :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

One day that dream will come true. Willow will be like a beautiful princesss, and I'll look all posh in my tie and at with oles for my ears, and you as the ministry Buster. I hadn't fort of bridgemaids, vat would be Willows choice, I fink I ave to chooze the bestdog who will give me the ring to put on Willows paw.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be onoured to be your minster :yesnod: . Mum says I can get licensed on the internet somewhere says they'll let anybody or anywoof hopefully. I thought Bumby was the bestdog? 

Buddies this fly landed on me  then when I snapped at it to kill it it flew away :frown2:. Mean fly


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Buddies

Psst, buddies? xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby we've missed you


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

My mum said I couldn't come on no more  but I've snucked on just for tonite :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

tell your mum you both should come back it's just not the same without either of you fluffball even with msn


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Bumby, how is you buddy, is your mum ok. Oh Dog, I miss you, when are coming back for good. I want to play again and watch you ride goats and catch you when you fall out of trees.
Oh oh, and I want you to be my bestdog when I get weeded to Willow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

She's just real urt  I don't fink she'll be coming back, at least not for nages and I'm not sure if I'll stay lots or not 

I don't even fink she wants me on here now, that's why i's wispring - and i's really rubbish at wispring xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope she does but I know she's upset bout what happened. I can't imagine you whispering Bumby :lol: your mum sent mine a video of you barking you're so loud for something so small


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

awww i luffs you jet... you tell people we be wedded... i luffs thjat lots :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm real sorry that your mum was upset and I knows my mums sad about it too. I ope she decides to come back soon coz we luff her lots.
I can't imagine you whispring eiver Bumby. 
Tell you what, why don't you bcome a member yourself and then you cud come on when you want.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a good idea Jet :yesnod: make your own account Bumby and just come on to chat with us. We're really sorry people hurt your mum Bumby but we miss both of you and we love you. Me and mum hope she's better soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

I can wisper if I wants :001_unsure: I pood on my mums ead  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your mum said about that. My mum turned a bit green  that's icky


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah Bumby, get a naccount in your name and just come on here and woof wiv us, you don't need to go on any uver fred. It'd be good to all be togever again.

I luff you Willow:001_wub:I knows I'm not good enuff for you, but I haff given you my heart, please don't break it into lots of bits.

Bumby, you did WHAT, naw you didn't.??????????


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Buddies mum's off to bed so I have to go too cause she shuts the pooter. Goodnight everyone sleep well.

That's so sweet Jet


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Buster, sweet dreams


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

I didn't mean too, it was stucked to my tail and it dropped noff :lol:

Night Buster buddy.

I'm going to haff to go to bed too cause Tesco are coming tomorrow. I mights not let them in, they never let me in their ouse :glare: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night then Bumby, sweet dreams 
Give your mum a speshul cuddle from me and tell her my mum misses her lots.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Give your mum a special cuddle and kisses from me too Bumby. You have to let them in they bring the yummy food :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Will do buddy, she luffs your mum lots. She keeps meaning to phone but she's been real stresseded.

Sweet dreams, shiny buddy xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> Yeah Bumby, get a naccount in your name and just come on here and woof wiv us, you don't need to go on any uver fred. It'd be good to all be togever again.
> 
> I luff you Willow:001_wub:I knows I'm not good enuff for you, but I haff given you my heart, please don't break it into lots of bits.
> 
> Bumby, you did WHAT, naw you didn't.??????????


dont be silly jet, i luffs you lots- your way good enuff for me :001_wub: you have my heart too- we both be careful


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You make me so a pea Willow when you says you luffs me, I just want to go and howl at the moon so every dog round here knows how a pea I am.
Haff you decideded who you want to be your bridgemaids when we get weeded. I want Bumby to be my best dog, if he stay still long enuff!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Got to go now. Night Willow, sweet dreams


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

im really a pea wiv you too jet. howl at the moon thats lovely :001_wub: luffs you more than nardines. nightttttt


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anywoofs around? I met a very nice lady today came round to ask mum some fings and spent most of the time fussing over me :.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Did you do what I do Buster? Last time the people about the Bible came, Mum just opened the door and I ran out and jumped all over them, they didn't stay for long


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No she came in and mum had my collar and she said aw he's so cute let me see him. So she let me go and I went over tail wagging to sniff her and was petting me and saying how gorgeous I am . She was showing mum pictures of her dog too and she's going to take her to get her photo taken with the nice photo man that did mine

I don't bark at the bible people cause auntie Charlene is one of the Hovis people so I know they're nice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I'm new 

My mum has let me on the pooter for the first time since she got me! Maybes it's because im more trusty now .

My name is Trixie and I just got back from a orrible day at the doggy dr's. 

Anywoofs about??


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Everywoof, 
Hi Trixie, I opes yous is still here. Why dids yous have to goes to the doggy dr? I's really hopes yous is ok. My mums sometimes wont lets me on the pooter as she says I's is too clumsy! :001_huh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

I had to go to doggy dr's as I have a poorly rear paw . Been limping lots and mum wanted me to be checked out. 

All looks ok though , but I not aloud to run and play with my ball for 2 weeks :crying:

I'm sure your not toooooooo clumsy, my mum says its cause i is always too muddy!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh I's hopes your pawly paw is betterer soon. Poorly paws is not good. I's pulled one of my front claws out a few weeks ago and I's not been allowed to run round for nages but its all oks now. It wonts be longs before you can run round again. 
I like playin wif my ball too. My mums says I's is obfessed!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Trixie,I'm Jet, welcome to the gang. Hi Honey.
Im sorry you've both got poorly paws and can't run for a bit. It's just norrible, not being able to run, so I opes your paws are better soon.My mum says I'm obseseded wiv balls too, I got lots of em in all difrent colors and made of fings. I like jumping too, running and jumping is such funs.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I's is so glads yous both loves balls. What colours are your ones Trixie and Jet? 

My hoomans has just gots me too new Kong squeaker balls today cos I's did break my last one :001_huh: cos I did munches it lots. I's likes munching!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I got ball in all colours Honey. I got pink, pruple, and two blue rubber ones, and pink, red, blue, green, yellow and orange tennis balls. I've got a red treat ball and a blue one, and a blacknwhite football. I've probly missed some out, but they're the ones I can member.
What kind of balls so you have Honey?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry Jet, my mums pooter is being weally orridly slow tonite. Yous got lots and lots of balls. 
I's gots lots of normal tennis balls cos I keeps loosing them and some large hard rubber ones that are hard to munch. They are red, gween, bloo and yeyo and a blue and white soft footballs for indoors and one red and black ones for outdoors that I did borrow from someones whos forgots it and a blue balls on a rope but I's can'ts remembers wheres that is!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I eats tennis balls, so mum buys them at the pound shop. Doesn't matter how xpensive they are, I just eat em  I've got balls wiv ropes in too, but I don't really like playing tugs, so I just chase em.
Oh I forgot I got a bababablball, and a ziggy zaggy one too. I don't like the ziggy zaggy one coz itruns round on it's own and that's so rong.:frown2:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Yous eats them! Goshhes! I's just munches thems. I's doesnt likes tugs eiffer. Mums says I hurts her back if I's tugs. Chasings is good! 

I forgots my Babbly ball too but mums says she would weally rather that I totally forgots it. It keeps growlins at her. She jumps in the air betterer than I's can!  Its not in the cramper van, so I finks its at home.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

mine's in my toy box and every time anyone touches the box , it goes off. It's real funny how mum jumps evry time. 
I guess I munchies really, coz I don't swallows em, I just chews em up real good. Mum says they must ave somefink in em that makes dogs do that. I like my rubber balls best, coz they squeeks. I got a nonkey fesant that makes the funniest noise when I bites it. That my favrite toy thats not a ball, what's yours?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

cant stay jet, mum makes me go to bed cos i was norty. i tooked some stuff out of the bin and eated it it like all the storks and stones from cherries. made me cry cos my tummy hurts with it


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Aww poor Willow. Do you want me to give you a cuddle to make you feel better. You need to more careful and looks after yourself a bit more and do what your mum says, I don't likes it when you is poorly all the time, it makes me sad.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Willow, I hope you are better soon 

I'm only allowed Tennis Balls, I get spensive ones cos mums brother plays tennis lots and once the balls have been used for a match they are not good any more napparently, only good for practiss and he nalways has loads for practiss so I get some!! They are the only thing I don't ruin other than my Nylabone. I had one of those 'ard balls that you aren't supposed to be able to break, I managed to break it. Oh I gots my babababababble ball too but I don't see that often :huh: Wonder why that is...


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anywoofs around? Sorry I vanished yesterday mum went to go for a nap at 7 and woke up at 8 this morning  and the pooter was turned off. Anyway now I get a whole week with her :w00t:. Welcome to the gang Tilly I'm Buster and Willow I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hopes youre feeling better today Willow. :001_wub:

I had one of the xpensive tenis balls once, but I chewed it up into bits. So now I just get the cheep ones coz they last bout the same time. They're the only fings I destroy, I don't mean to do it, it just appens. Don't appen wiv nufin else though!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I love tennis balls :yesnod: but I always break them they end up in pieces and then they're no fun to play with any more. Mum just buys packets of them now


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Buster, my mums given up on tennis balls, xcept for ones wiv a rope fru em, I don't break those as easy. I'm back home now, I luff riding in aunties car, I wishes we had a car, but mum don't drive she says she asn't got the tempremint for it. She finking of trying to see if I'll get on the buz so we can go places togeva, but I'm not shure if I like the buz, it's all noisy and smelly.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the bus so many hoomans to meet. But last time I was on it we got stuck for nages and nages and a mini hooman kicked me in the face. She didn't mean to she was only a baby but it hurt.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

So you like the buz Buster. Was you scared at first, coz I'm just a little bit scared. But mum says if I can go onthe buz we can go to sum nice places,there are sum nice big parks a buz ride away.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was a bit scary at first but you get used to it I do not like those train fings though. I would try it if you get to go to cool new places.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I will. Fanks Buster, if you can do it then I can do it. There's a big park wiv a lake in it that she wants to go to. Is a lake one of those big puddles? I ain't goin in no big puddle.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lakes are big puddles :yesnod: I avoid those too don't do getting wet. You can do it Jet fink all of those new parks to explore, all the new doggie friends you can make


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I will Buster. From sum of the fings I've eard about buzez, I fink mum shud have her guard dog wiv her anyways.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

There can be some dodgy hoomans on them but most are nice :yesnod:. Some used to fink I was aggressive though cause I had a halti on when I pulled on the lead so they wouldn't let me on


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She always talks to me bout everyfin and sum of the thinks she's seen on the buz have been orrible. Drunks, shouty people, but the worsest one was a drunk who pooed and peed while he was on the buz and everfink smelt and the driver had to call the plice to take him away. It sounded real orrid, and I cud even smell a bit of it, yuck


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like drunks  never been on the bus with one though


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi's everywoof, hi's Jets and Buster, 
I's back now but ifs I's disappears again its my mums pooter thingy again. Gosh there's loads to catch up ons. 

I's doesnt likes the sounds of drunky smelly hoomans so I's glads they tooks him away Jet. Buzez is nice cos sometimes they takes you to the beach. I wents on one yestday and it took me to a town. My mums lost the plot (if yous sees it could yous send it back) cos she took me on the big green place and the on this fing called a labirith and we walked round and round and round till I's was weally dizzy. I fink my mums is nuts! hmy:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Those are like mazes aren't they? Dog those are strange I've never worked them out. Why would hoomans want to get lost on purpose? 

We haven't heard anything from the rescoo about Phoebe yet I hope they let us have her would be nice to have another doggie around


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Honey. 
I fink thats what she planning to do, go in to town first, just to get me used to it. But she's promised not to leave me tied up while she goes in the shops coz it's not safe. It's safe wiv the shops on the moor, coz we can see each ova all the time.
There's a lot of drunky smelly men on the bus mum takes to the ospital, but she wont take me on that one.
It's starting to sound like a nadvenshure.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I never been on a buzz and those balls wiff ropes through. They are easier to break than a snlazenjar tennis ball. I broked mine in minutes.

I GOT A KNUCKLE BONE

I don't know if I allowed one cos I'm not even 7 munfs yet but Mum let me :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh I was going to asks if youd heard anyfinks about Phoebe yet. I's still keepins my paws crossed but its difcult sometimes when yous crazy hooman decides going rounds in circles is fun!  I's hopes yous hears soon. 

I's wasn't lowd in the mazes in the garden cos I was a dog! Theys not even let in blind doggies! My mums was miffed! The ones we went round was a path that you followed that wents round for nearsly a mile! Its the biggst ones in the whole worlds and is really old. And she xpected me to stay heel all the time! I's lookin for a new mums if shes does thats again!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Lincoln bones are the best but mum says she shouldn't leave you unsupervised with it don't know why and make sure it's raw cause cooked bones are dangerous :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Honey Bee said:


> Oh I was going to asks if youd heard anyfinks about Phoebe yet. I's still keepins my paws crossed but its difcult sometimes when yous crazy hooman decides going rounds in circles is fun!  I's hopes yous hears soon.
> 
> I's wasn't lowd in the mazes in the garden cos I was a dog! Theys not even let in blind doggies! My mums was miffed! The ones we went round was a path that you followed that wents round for nearsly a mile! Its the biggst ones in the whole worlds and is really old. And she xpected me to stay heel all the time! I's lookin for a new mums if shes does thats again!


I knows I've got my paws crossed too so does Leo. I want to know 

Mazes are silly mum gets lost all the time without one and she gets annoyed and the golf snakes come out or fudge snakes if we're really in a hurry  so why would she get herself lost on purpose


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She is sitting wiff me, more like I shouldn't leave her unsupervised

Why is the cooked ones bad?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everywoof,

I's back for never :yesnod: :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cause they splinter and rupture your intestines whatever those are and mum says that's bad. I fink she has to be there in case you choke or somefing.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Hi everywoof,
> 
> I's back for never :yesnod: :w00t: xxxx


BUMBY!!!!! You're back and fornever :w00t: it's just not been the same without you buddy it really hasn't


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Bumble Bumble Bumble     :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin: :smilewinkgrin:    

YOU CAME BACK!!!!!

That makes sense I guess Buster, I don't know what testine is though


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Buddies - I aff to tell you - don'ts NEVER lick a lemon :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: it's ORRID xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Neither do I Lincoln but it just doesn't sound good to me

Bumby mum says to ask can you and your mum get your favourite pictures of you for her please?


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Bumby's yous back! :thumbup: I's is so's a pea!  Hi's to yous mums! 

My mums wants her plot backs! She got the golf snakes out cos the pooter wonts go fast nough! I's goin do long woofs so I's donts have to dos so many! 

Jets If finks yous would be much betterer doins short journeys on Buzez first cos theys can make you feel queezy! I's is much better now but I's donts likes the back of them cos they bounces and makes me dizzy! 

Buster, I's cant magin whys yous mums would wants to gets lost on poipous eiffer. Its must be really bad with all them snakes on the loose! My mums is sterical!  Shes obsessed with going in circles! Weird!!!! hmy:

Lincoln, raw bones is nice so I hopes yous enjoys.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

They not very nice are they the lemons. Make you go hmy:

I finks I speak for everyone when I say I glad you're back


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lemon's are icky don't lick them ever. Mum's are just crazy I fink no point in trying to make sense of them


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

We get lost neverywhere :frown2: 

We're bestest on the beach - we can only go 2 ways :lol: 

I camed back cause my mum spoke for nages on the phone to Jets mum and she fixed us :yesnod: She even spoked to me and then my mum spoked to Jet :001_huh: Then mum laffed for nages cause she heard his mums side of the rolling in the mud story :lol: :lol: 

That lemin was awful, it maded me go :wink: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yay for Jetsmum she's awesome :yesnod:. Mum is hopeless we always get lost *sigh*

Buddies would you believe it she realised today Leo is only two not three *sigh* I could have told her that but she insisted we got him nearly three years ago not two


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Bumby why was yous lickin a lemon! 

Buster yous mums is mores confused than my mums! 

Jets mums is brills fixing yous mums and yous Bumby! I's really, really a pea. (actuallys I's wants ones of those buts its raining!) 

The beaches is brilliants and very diffcult to gets lost on a beach! 

Do yous thinks we should gets them all Sats Nafs?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We really need to Honey  but even those don't tell you to go in the right directions

Bumby did you jump out a window?


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Guess oo's back....:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

She was putting a slice of it in her diet cock and I wanted to try it :glare: I'll nots do it again

Jet's mums fun but I don'ts know how she fitteded in that tefelone :001_huh: She must be real tiny :huh: 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

pika said:


> Guess oo's back....:wink:


Hi Skye


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Skye


Buster *lick* I've missed you :001_tt1: :blush2:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> She was putting a slice of it in her diet cock and I wanted to try it :glare: I'll nots do it again
> 
> Jet's mums fun but I don'ts know how she fitteded in that tefelone :001_huh: She must be real tiny :huh:
> 
> xxxxx


You're getting as bad as your mum Bumby :lol:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry I've been away guys!

Unfortunately I gots lung worm and then kennel cough and then bug stingers then a upset tummy cuza some bad food  

But I'm all recovered now and back to talk to you woofs! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

BUMBY'S BACK. YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
So glad your back wiv us fluff face, we aint alf missed you.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

pika said:


> Buster *lick* I've missed you :001_tt1: :blush2:





pika said:


> Sorry I've been away guys!
> 
> Unfortunately I gots lung worm and then kennel cough and then bug stingers then a upset tummy cuza some bad food
> 
> But I'm all recovered now and back to talk to you woofs! :smilewinkgrin:


I've missed you too *lick*.  I hope you're ok now that doesn't sound good


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Hehe I'm all good but coz of me been sick mum's waiting to get me a brother!!

Guess what I can officially say with mums permission she's getting my brother from archielee when Lyla has little woofs! 

Lyla is my aunty


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Skye that's not good, glad you're betterer now though.


Bumble? I have a question.... what's a diet cock? Is it a skinny one?

All these new words you keep putting in my vocabnalary... before you went away you taughted me porn and now cock...


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Mum wantsa upload a video of me on yuchube whatever that be....apparantly she is proud and wantsa show how good I am :huh:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yay you are getting the new brother. I bet you can't wait.

Bumby please stop corrupting the puppy . She meant coke Lincoln that icky brown stuff that hoomans drink


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I mented the coke :001_unsure: I really need to fink before I type :lol:

Jet, ow did your mum get in that tefalone? :huh: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby did you really jump out a window?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hahahaha, Bumby's back to his old self, currupting puppies alreadyhmy::wink:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I know now.

Mummy's just finished her diet coke.


Guys guess where I am going morrow???????!?!?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet you don't talk to his mum on msn. Dog some of the fings she says :eek6: :lol:. She makes mum laugh so much


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

vicki.burns said:


> Oh I know now.
> 
> Mummy's just finished her diet coke.
> 
> Guys guess where I am going morrow???????!?!?


Where are you going Lincoln?


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I going to my first ever show!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yay I'm sure you'll do great Lincoln I'll have my paws crossed for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I did go out the window :w00t: 

It was real confoosing - I wented frew and then I was outside :huh: How's that happen?

I camed back to the front door :lol: xxxxx

Lincoln :w00t: you'll be a MAZING :w00t: can we votes for you like on the nex factor?! xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No Bumby what you do is run down the street really fast just don't go on any roads :yesnod: good exercise for the hoomans panicking and running away from you to make you come back


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know Bumby, but I heard you and your mum in my mums tellyphone, so you must got in there somehows.
Buster I don't knows what msn is, can you eat it?
Are you going to be in the show Lincoln, or just watching?


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Out of the window!!!

I hope so, Mums not sure what I will be like cos I get too heavy handed when I see other woofers. She finks it might help me though cos I will haff to meet loads of woofers!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Msn is this fing that you can talk to each other on the pooters.

You'll be fine Lincoln just remember some dogs don't like being bounced all over


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She wants me to try and win a rosenette or somefink... I don't know what all the fuss is about but if it makes her happy I will gives it a go.

Langley Dog Show - Friends of Langley Park

This is what its all about napparently

I never member that though Buster and Mum always going sorry, sorry, sorry. I'm just eggs-cited


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Rosenettes mean you did the best so you were the most handsome or the most bedient or whatever. You'll win most handsome :yesnod: how could they not choose you?


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Mum finks I could be good for waggiliest tail. My tail is very waggily.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Waggliest tail would be a fun one to win. Wonder why mum's never taken me to any shows but that one where I did terrier racing. Dog was that fun :w00t: but I decided halfway down I didn't want to do it any more and ran back to mum but I knocked her down into the mud and all the dogs decided to stop and follow me back . I was winning too. Then I got yelled at by this really tiny bird mum said it was an owl


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

That sounds like fun Buster!! I'm going to go now guys cos I am going to watch the tellybox. I'll let you know how I did if we definately go to the show, Mummy said we might not go if the sky starts crying!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was fun we had to chase a plastic bag around that was being pulled by some machine fing. I ope you go let us know how you got on


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Going to have to go for a while guys, mums gots a tellyphone call and she'll be nages a nages. Be back later.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok Jet woof to you later


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

wow theres lots pages to read... so i skipped them all  sorry 

i was out with mum for a drives in the car- it was good, i was a good girl & everyfink


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I wuv going out in the car but mum doesn't like sitting side me cause I smile and then I drool all over her . It's just cause I'm excited.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I wuv going out in the car but mum doesn't like sitting side me cause I smile and then I drool all over her . It's just cause I'm excited.


i sit side mum- she makes me have my narness on thought & clips me to the seat belt so im safe. and cant chew too muhc  i like to rest my head on mums arm or handybreak but she moves sometimes but she likes a quiet little snuggle as she drives


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in my narness in the back so I'm safe she says dogs aren't meant to sit up front or somefing . If mum's in the back I snuggle up to her


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Back :w00t: we had to go and get iced wee for my mum, it tastes orrid xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

really?  i get to sit up front cos i have to be 'watched' apprently- im a chewer


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby I don't fink you mean iced wee .

I don't know if we're not meant to be but mum says that she might be wrong :001_unsure:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

oooh i best get my mum to check it out. i dont want to get in trouble cos of her


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't fink I meant that neither :lol: I meanted pee :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Again I really don't fink you did Bumby :lol: you're spending too much time with your mum


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I fink I mented tea :frown2: dog, she's contajus :lol: 

It was the downstairs window I wented out of, it was like massive gility :w00t: 

I goes in a crate in the car on the back seat. I ATE it  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jumping out of the window is fun and then I jump over the walls into the neighbour's gardens it really is like gility. It always scares mum though  and she calls me back and gives me treats for coming back


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Does anywoof want some of my frozen boob :drool: it's the strawbree one xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You have boobs Bumby? :yikes:.

I'll have some of your froob though please? :drool:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I mented boob :yesnod: sorry buddy :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Erm Bumby....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

*sigh* I give up :lol: i mented yogit :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll have some yogit :drool:


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi's I's back. 
I fink Willows rights. I readed it all. There's was lots. Yous all been very busy woofing tonight. Is not sure what most of it was about, I means what is frozen boobs? Its dont sounds good! 

My hoomans is stuck in the tents cos its crying buckets and they'ze cant gets in the cramper van. he he! LOL! All the pillows and stuffs is in there cos its was hairing! Now they can't get it back! hmy:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He meant yogit Bumby's been spending far too long with his mum who is so silly and posts all kinds of norty fings.

 ope the sky stops leaking soon and your mum and dad get back to the camper


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't fink I'm making much sents, honey :001_unsure: :lol: It's when my mums not concentrating :lol: 

I finks I'd like camping xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You'll be going camping with mum Bumby. Can you keep an eye on her? Mum's are very silly sometimes


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh fanks Buster. That was a little norty Bumby but it was funny! I's not tried yogit! Nor iced pee! I'm sending yous some goats cheezes cos I's knows yous likes them and Buster some cheezes with apricots. Its yummy. There some for any other woofs too but I's not sure who around now. I's gets very confused! 

My mums says its stopped leaking now so we's is all makin a run for it! Happy dreams woofs and hugs xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll haff to, buddy, I can't just let her out on her own :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fank you Honey cheese is nummy and give your mum a lick for the hug earlier :yesnod:. Yogit is delicious :drool: and I fink he meant ice tea at least I ope he did :001_unsure:

Fanks Bumby I would be going to keep an eye on her but those metal bird people are mean. Can't leave hoomans on their own but I'm told there'll be lots of dogs there


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Buster, is you sulking? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She wouldn't let me out to bark at Tigger and he's walking up and down the windowsill laughing at me . She doesn't get it she really doesn't. He's a mean cat he scratched me once. So yes I'm sulking until she lets me go out even though Tigger's vanished I can go find him :yesnod:. Sides she said food yet none has appeared


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

That's not fair, buddy  Haff you trieded the window? You can have my yogit, i don't fink I like strawbree xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The window's closed . I'll have some of the yogit fanks


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof still around? Bumby, Buster, anywoof?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm ere buddy, but nots for long xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Dog, can that woman yap. I fort she was neva going to put that fone down.hmy:
Why did you jump out the window Bumby? I was at aunties before and she as those patyo windows that you just walk out of, don't your mum have those?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

We aints got them.

I'm not really sure why I wented out, buddy :lol: I'm not 100% sure I meant to, it just sort of appened :001_unsure: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You could have ended up urting yourself, so better be a bit more careful!
When we got there, I went to the bedroom and there was a mountin of fluffy white stuff on the bed, so I went for it. You should have my jump, perfek it was, landed right on top in the middle, It sunk right down, coz it was a pile of doovays. Oh dog, it was comfy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't finks I'll be allowed to do it again now  Not now she's on to me 

Dog that sounds REAL cumfee. I luffs doovays the bestest when they're on the floor when the beds being changed. You can get real snuggly and then they can't do the bed neither xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh it was dog heaven. I had to re arrange it a bit but it was just so comfeeee. I gots into truble later when they found all the black dog airs on the white doovays, but it was werf it


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

When I was even smallerer than I is now, when I was a baby Bumble, I chewed frew the doovay to see whats was in it :yesnod: 

It was real weird, I fink a bird had gotted in there somehow cause it was full of feathers but I couldn't find no bird.

And I'd know if there was one there, cause I emptied the whole fing to make sure :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, I bet your mum was pleased with that, feathers all ova the place, it must have taken nages to clean up. I'm so glad your back wiv us Bumby, we ave such a good laff when your ere, don't go and leaf us again will ya!
I got a funny new toy, it's a tennis ball wiv a rope going fru it and a bit of fluffy thing dangling from it, it's real strange, I aint seen one like it before. What new toys have you got coz you said she was getting you somefink from the zoo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

I aint going nowhere now buddy *lick*

I've gots this REAL weird ball - it moves on its own :yikes: It don't make a noise but it rolls all by itself. It herded me into a corner the first day and mum had to come and gets me out :lol: but it's not so scary no more. 

Its gots a mouse on it what it pulls along :yesnod: whys your ball got a rope frew it? Is it stucked? xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

She's making me go to bed now buddy, woof to you in the morning. I luffs you lots xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Vats good *lick* don't wants to loose you agin.
I got one of them ziggy zaggy balls too, it don't really like it. Balls shouldn't move on their own, it all rong 
The rope's part of it, it's frew the middle and out the ova end, I'll send you one if you want, then you can see how strange it is. Would you like one?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Bumby sweet dreams  and give your mum a big lick from me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Morning everywoof :Yawn: xxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

woof to you lil Bumble..been on a walk already...hot here...mum feeds me food for yorks..i do not like it..it says i will get all hairy...and shiny, brrrr...
I want my jack russell food! They are smooth and jumpy..like that better...woof..


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Morning, Scrip, buddy

My mum was telling me she wented to where you live before I was never borned. She says it's real lovely and there's monkees on the rock. Is there really monkees :001_unsure:

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everywoof!!! Hi Bumble :001_wub:

I'm back! I had a good time with my Auntie but dog was I glad to see mum again 

I fink mum felt guilty for leaving me so much because she took me out for a walk and let me roll in duck poo :w00t:

What's beened appening since I is been away?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Dog, I don't even know where to starts, Kenzie :lol:

I'm just reallllllllllllllll glad you's back :001_wub: don't you never go anywhere again :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds like it has been very eventaful Bumble. I'll ave to read all the pages I missed so I knows what's going on :huh:

I won't never be going no where never again for nages now :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

It was all real weird :001_unsure:

You didn't meet no nother dog you liked betterer did you :blush: 

Dog I'm so glad you're back, I feel like my self agen now  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey buddies anywoofs around? We went out running  as if she isn't dangerous enough to herself walking . She says it's your mum's fault Bumby. It was fun though but she wants us to do this big long run :001_unsure:.

Welcome back Kenzie. It would take way too long to tell you what's been happening but dog is it good to have everywoof back together again


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

It will be her fault :yesnod: 

Maybe you could pull her on a sledge :w00t: 

She's got the printy out, buddy, this don't bode well :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm tired enough just from that buddy pulling a sled would be even worse. She's complaining about being sore now well it's her own fault
I don't like the printy I can't work it out


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Evening everywoof xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Evening Bumbly


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Dog I'd got so used to you nots being here I forgotted to say evening Kenzie :001_wub:

Do you want my biskits  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

I'd love one of your biccies :yesnod: Do you want to chew on the other end of my stag bar with me? :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Kenzieee! I didn't knows you'd replied - that's why you need to bark louder :yesnod:

I've never ad a stag bar. Will I likes it :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi woofs, Hi Kenzie, I's really glad yous is back.  I's just been for my nevening walks and theres was a luvly sunset but then theres was all these booms and bangs so I's is in hiding!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Thems is called fire-twirps :yesnod: Jet ATES them. What you need to do is bark at them - I know that's pretty much my stock advice but it's really the nonly way to go :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh Bumby I's not so keens on thems fire-twirps at alls. I's glads I's not the only one that dont likes them. Poor Jet.  Theys is downs the village and mums says thats a mile away but they is making the ground shake! Do yous think theyll hear me bark?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't mind fire-twirps unless it's those ones that makes the really high pitched noise then go bang . But I bark at those and they don't go away


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everywoof, good to have you back Kenzie.All the old gang back togever and some new ones too, we got a good fing here going here, I likes it.
I don't like them fire twirps, they're so noizy and the smell is just nasty


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It is good to have everywoof back together :yesnod: it just isn't the same without everywoof


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

I fink they'll hear you if you try REAL hard. I can show you how if you like :w00t: the tricks is to get the pitch just at the edge of hooman hearing - you're doing it right if they do this ---> :yikes: hmy: :yikes: 

That way it makes their ears ring for nages :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Right I'll give it a go Bumby :yesnod:. I has a video of you to try and get it right


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I ad a weird dream last night, shall I tells you bout it?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sure as long as I'm not dressed up gain


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Erm, I can't promise vat.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fine *sigh* tell me


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah tell us Jet :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry woofs pooters gone on strikes! 

I's tried it Bumby and they did stops so it must ave worked. Yous is very cleverer. 
My mums says if I does that again and makes her ears ring more than they are alreadys I wonts get no more cheezes! 

Has Jets had anofer dreams?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet? *taps paw impatiently* I wanna hear about the dream .


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, there was Buster, Bumby and me, and we was at the seaside in Blockpool, and we all ad funny ats on, Buster had a plicemans elmet on, I had a straw at wiv piggytails on it, you know, like the hooman girls in the St Trinny films and Bumby ad a pink clowns wig on and we all ad fairy wings on aswell.We was playing on the games fings and Buster won some paper money so we went on some of the rides. Coz you'se so small Bumby the man ad to tie you in to the cart wiv rope so you wouldnt fall out when it turned upside down. 
Then we went on the sands and made sandy castles with buckets and spades.and then we went for tea and (coz it was only a dream) we ad choclit milkshakes and burgers wiv lots of onionions on, and big choklit cakes wiv lots of cream on.
Then we went on more rides and Bumby got picked up by a little hooman girl who fort he was candy flossy and tried to eat him, but he barked right in her face and dropped him and we all ran away.
Then we played on more games and Bumby won a fluffy kitty that was bigger then him, and I won a box of choklit,which we shared. Then we went on anuver ride but they forgot to tie Bumby in and just as the cart turned upside down on the most scary bit of the ride



I woked up.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Jet mum said to ask what have you been eating? She said somefing about mushrooms....

That sounds like lots and lots of fun


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Jet :lol: that's a MAZING!!!

We'll haff to do it all one day :lol: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That would be mazing :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Whats mushooms? I saw somefink on the telly bout it and vats probly why I dreamed bout it, coz I've neva been to the seaside.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not sure buddy she says they make you see strange fings :huh:. I've never been to a seaside like that though but mum's been to Blackpool


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

My mum eats mushooms with her being a cow. She says they makes up for the meat, but I aint convinced.

It's them eel works tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink it might be special mushrooms that make you have weird dreams. But they definitely don't make up for meat :eek6:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Does nowoof else member dreams like I does. I'd like to hear bout someof yours?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't really member but mum has such weird ones and I have to be told all bout all of them


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooo can you tel bout those Buster, heehee.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Pictures from my day at the dog show!

This is my friend I made:









This is me waiting patients:









This is me and Mummy:









This is Mummy getting my rosenette!!!!









THIS IS ME AT HOME WITH MY ROSENETTE:

















I was the 2nd most Handsomenest Boy!!!!
(and I got a treaty bag too!!!!!!)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Only second? That's not right :frown2:. That looks like fun Lincoln but mum says that labrador in the 4th picture makes her sad.

I'll ask her Jet :yesnod: dog there are some weird ones


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

LINCOLN!!!!!​
That's a MAZING!!!!! Congratulashuns, buddy :w00t: but I finks you should have come firsted :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Cos he is too big Buster? Fank you Bumble


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She says he's too fat and that makes her sad. You did really well Lincoln :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Right buddies, I's got to go to bed. I wont sleeps though, I'll just chew my bone until she falls asleep, she says she finds it real comforting 

Sleep well everywoof,

night Kenzie, luff you :001_wub:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Bumby sweet dreams


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's great Lincoln, well done you. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup1:



Night Bumby, have nice dreams and look after that mum of yours!


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

There was a few dogs like that 

I just had a nice tasty treat, it ran across the floor in the lounge. It was a pider.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's just not right buddy dogs shouldn't be fat 

Piders are fun to eat but Bumby has one that ate a whole sport :yikes:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Bumbys pider eats cwickets right?

I going to go now guys, beddy byes, but just wanted to let you all know that I'm sort of the most handsomenest dog!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:yesnod: but how can a pider eat a whole sport . Goodnight Lincoln sweet dreams


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night Lincoln, have nice dreams.

But Buster, if Bumbys pider ate crikit, ow come it was on telly before?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know  but that's what Bumby said he ate wasn't it?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

He must ave got mixed up.
I like aving dreams, don't you Buster, coz you can do fings in em vat you cant do in reel life, like eat choklit!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah you can even fly and stuff dog that was fun . I flew all the way to this camping fing didn't need any of those metal birds


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like flying dreams, I like to fly up to the clowds and just lies down and drifts,so peaceful and quiet. Over times I fly up to the moon and start to eat all vat cheese it's made of.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Never done that but dog that sounds good. Mum had some dream it was the end of the world and she was in her school place and they were in this room. They kept getting scared and leaving and then they'd get blown up and she'd wake up. Then one time she stayed and this glowing thing came in and kept her safe. See what I mean bout strange


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Does your mum watch orror films, vat sounds like an orror film


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She does :yesnod: I have no idea what she's on sometimes . She says it's cause she was more religious then or somefing :huh:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Orror films are great, we watch em alot. I like zombles best, coz they just shuffle about and go aaarg all the time and bits fall off. We watch a lot of films from Aysha and a lot of them are ghostly films, they can be real scary


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum's scared of zombles so we don't watch much bout them. She watches all the stuff bout vampires and there was a tv show and it had these fings that were like zombles but dog they were much scarier but she was watching that cause it's a book she likes or somefing. The one that really scared me was the ring  I fink that was Aysha


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, the bit when she comes out of the telly was orrible, I hid behind mums arm at vat bit.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I had my paws over my eyes but mum was hiding too :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

There's a lot of scary ghostys wiv long black air in the Ayshan films. I fink it might be the same actress in all of em, coz they look the same.Long black air over their face so you can't see em,long wite dresses, real creepy.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

the only other Asyhan one I've seen is the grudge I fink but that was just silly . I don't want to watch any of them but mum says cuddling my stops her being so scared and I don't like scared hoomans 

She says the person in that dream was like a nangel. Now I've seen those in Supernatural they weren't glowing :huh: they just looked like hoomans


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We don't watch Suppernatural. We did when it first started, ven the telly broked so we missed loads and forgot bout it.
Are Nangels supposed to be good and help hoomans, don't fink I've seen any films bout nangels?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink they're like special people or somefing but they were trying to end the world :huh: but some of them were helping try to stop it. I fink they're meant to be good and help hoomans but in the show they got confoosed or somefing.

Then mum was saying somefing about one giving birth to a horse. Dog was I confoosed that day. Cause he ran away and became a god or somefing


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

A nangel gave birth to a WHAT!!!!!!!!! I'm glad I didn't see vat.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No it was cause he became a god and in the stories bout that god he gave birth to a norse or somefing :huh:. It wasn't in the show. He became Loki or somefing like that and then he was helping them but the really bad nangel killed him


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Now I'm just confused


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Tell me bout it. 

The nangel ran away from heaven he was called Gabriel or somefing I fink he's a special nangel. Then he became the god Loki and in the stories bout Loki that the scary Viking people had he gave birth to a norse. But in the show Gabriel was helping them stop the world ending and then the really bad nangel Lucifer or somefing killed him. I fink.....


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My brain urts trying to understand vat!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine did with the whole show soooo much. Then one of the nangels became a god and neverything. I gave up at that point. I fink mum only watches it cause she fancies the main characters


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Now vat I does understand, vats why mum watches Torchwood, coz she fancies Captin Jack.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum too :yesnod:. She fancied Ianto too she actually cried when they killed him hoomans


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mum almost cried when Owen died for the last time.
She really fancies David Tenant, him that played dr Who, before this one. She finks he's so cute and got luffly eyes, and such a luffly voice.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum fancied David Tennant too . I would say she only watches game of thrones cause of the hot characters but her two favourite characters ones all scarred and stuff and one is a dwarf. But I like the one that's all scarred cause he likes dogs :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We don't watch vat. We watched the prentiss, it was so funny. Did you watch it. I'm not shure it's meant to be funny, but it is.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No mum doesn't like it. You should watch game of thrones it's good :yesnod: apart from when all the hoomans get killed.

There's all these drunk people outside making lots of noise and mum won't let me out to scare them away. Even just into the locked garden . They're annoying her and I could bark loudly and deeply enough and get rid of them she says I sound like a masiff


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Drunk hoomans can be scary. We live oposite a pub and it can get very noizy and there's often broke glass on the floor. Your mum should let you scare them away. My mum gets me to stand by the front door and bark, if it sounds like they're coming in the gardin, I don't bark a lot usualy, but I like scaring drunks away.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She should but she doesn't like me barking at people. Though she said I was a good boy when I barked at these teenagers that came to the door in the middle of the night and we were on our own. I barked so loudly and deeply they ran faster than I've ever seen a hooman run apart from those hoomans in the races on tv.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Good for you!!
I don't like it when I scare people by haccirent, like the postman or delivry men. Sometimes when mum opens the door, they're stood outside the garden gate holding it shut. That's so silly, coz mum always says, Jet get back in there let me shut the door, or somefink like that so they won't be scared. I fink my bark sounds louder coz we've got real high seelings, that's what mum says anyways.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like scaring hoomans who aren't mean  I don't really like scaring them anyway . I don't know why some hoomans are scared of dogs but I try to stay away from them or if they come to the house mum sends me into the kitchen


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah I don't like to scare anyone unless I have to protect mum. I'd much raver had a stroke or scratch behind the ear, that's much nicer.
I'm going to have to go now, she's gathering her stuff.
Night Buster, have nice dreams.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ear scratches are much better mum always gives me one when she walks past if I'm lying on the sofa. Goodnight Jet sweet dreams I'm off to bed too soon I fink I'm tired :Yawn:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie - DOG it feels good to say that again :001_wub:

Mum was laffing last night Jet, cause we saw somefing about zombles and she said the hoomans had spelleded it wrong :lol:

Our little edgehog went to the bridge 

xxxxxxx


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning Bumble - great to have you back with us :thumbup: sorry to hear about your edgehog, but I'm sure sh/she will have fun over the bridge.

Hello all my other buddies - - although I am not on here often, I fink about you all. Hope you all havin a great day and enjoying the sunshine - I love it as my Mum often takes me to the river, I fink we will go there this afternoon. 

I luv Sunday, it's my bone day and I've seen it on the counter in the kitchen - can't wait for her to give it to me 

I went to the seaside the other day and had so much fun - only my third time there. 

Well done to Lincoln on getting a Rosette, I'm sorry that I didn't make it. 

I'm off now to lay in the sun.

Woof later....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Fanks, Woody buddy.  

I only go in the waters if it creeps on me me by haccident :skep: the beach is the bestest fun NEVER.

Have fun buddy, we all fink of you too xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys. Sorry to hear bout your hedgehog, Bumby, I ope he's a pea at the bridge.
I love Zomble films, speciall when the bits fall off and they go grrrr argh and stuff. I fink we're going to watch a ghosty film this aftersnoon. It's too ot and crowded on the fields in the aftersnoon, so we goes out later, when all the little hoomans have gone home, and it's not so ot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

It's not that ot today so I can go out at my normal times :w00t: and I FINK I hearded mum say we were going to pets at porn :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I fink it's pets @ home Bumby!
I don't like being out on the fields when all the little hoomans are out, they can be even more scary than zombles or umpires. They run up shouting AWWW LOOK AT THE LITTLE DOGGIE, real loud and start trying to cuddle me so hard it feels like I'm being strangled. Sometimes they won't lisen to mum and leaf me alone and I get scared and start to growl (but only a bit)
I like it when they come up and ask if they can stroke me, and are nice and gentle, but the noisy rough ones are a pain in the bum.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

hmy: It's DEEFUNUTLY pets @ home, Jet :001_unsure: DEFUNUTLY 

I don'ts like little hoomans, they pick me up :001_huh: and they pokes at me and nall sorts. 

Sometimes when I bark, just when I'm running and cited, they start shouting and screaming and I dont get's it because I finks they want to play  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Its worser when there mums ain't around, coz they fink they can do whateva they want. If they tried stranglehugging one of the bigger dogs, they might get a nasty suprise, and it wouldn't be the dogs fault, but guess who'd get the balme!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I know buddy :frown2: 

We don'ts go on the beach no more in the summer until it's late or not sunny cause there's too many of them. Mum gets real cross and moans bout 'tornists' she says they're hoomans that only come in the summer just to see where we live :001_huh: she gets real annoyed cause she says we even walk on the beach in the snow, but they only go there in the sun, so really we've gots more rights to it :lol: she's stoopid :lol: xxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Share your grief...my mum goes to the beach..all go...not me..and just luv the seagulls...now they all have fun..without ME..and leave me with on puter...,,,auuuuuuu.....................


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a bit like that on the fields. On really nice days there's loads of people. having pickyniks amd barbeeqs and all sorts of stuff and they neva clean up their rubbish and it makes mum mad. They leaf all sorts of stuff, even those dispssable barbeeqs and they are ot, I knoe coz I very nearly burnt my nose once.
It's nice in the evenink, it's all cool and I can run about wivout overeating, and there's differant dogs out at that time too, so I meet new friends.
What you getting from [email protected], anyfink nice?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi buddies sorry won't be on much mum has to study today. I'm sorry bout your nedgehog Bumby I hope he's safe at the bridge. I don't like the beach when it's full of hoomans they just disrupt the whole place so much better when it's cold and they're not there :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

See you later guys, its film time and I need to get my cushin to hide behind. Have a good day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi everywoof, what's up? 

I is had a lazy day with mum, although I did take her for 2 walks :yesnod: And salmon mouse for dinner :drool:

Sorry about your edgehog Bumbly :crying: 

Guess what :w00t: mum said that next sneakend we're going on a rain to a park and we're going to meet lots of other dogs that have hoomans that talk on this fourumm :w00t: AND I get to meet Skye!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Kenzie. Not much I went to gility earlier but mum's been studying so I've just been having a lazy day. You're so lucky that sounds like fun and you get to meet Skye


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

I know Buster :yesnod: It's going to be SO much fun :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I ope you all have fun wish I was going though . Bumby's kitties broke his internet so he mightn't be able to come on


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh no :crying: Bad kitties  

Maybe you could go on a rain or a metal bird and then you could come too :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Metal birds won't let me on but they might cause it would be a different port we're going into. I'd have to go to a whole nother country to go on it though.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, just a kwickie. Bumby wants you to know that he won't be able to use the pooter tonite coz the cats ave brokeded it. He spechully wants Kenzie to know that nufinks rong, the pooters just bin catted, thats all.
See you later.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Could you tell kenzie I really misses her too - them stoopid cats have made the magic ninternet box go away some how. From Bumby


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Evening woofs. 
My mums and I's just been catching up and reading eferyfing and theres lots and lots. 

Lincoln you dids really wells at that shows but I's does thinks yous is more hansomest than the others. 

I's sorry bout Bumby's nedgehog friend and hopes it has good times over the bridge. Hopes his netty fing is betterer soons. 

Buster I's doesn't likes zombles or nampires or other scary stuffs cos mums says I's is chickens! 

Jets your dreams is really odd but most of it sounds likes fun! 

Kenzies I hopes yous has a luvly times next weekends and meetings Skye.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

Fanks for the message Buster, I would have been worried bout Bumble 

Oooo guess what, I'm going to meet Woody next squeakend too!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're so lucky would be great to meet everyone.

Bumby didn't want you to be worried about him. He showed me your poem you two are sooooooo adogable 

I don't like any of it either Honey but mum does so I have to watch them


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Fanks for the message Buster, I would have been worried bout Bumble
> 
> Oooo guess what, I'm going to meet Woody next squeakend too!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


My mum just told me - can't wait to meet you Kenzie :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:- so eggsciting and Skye as well....

I had a weally gweat day , 2 very long walks, one by the river and lake, swam lots and lots and I got a hooge bone....

Hiya Jet, Buster, Honey and anyone else who appears here tonite. Mum promised I can come back on again, as I haven't had much chance lately - but I'm just going to have 5 mins shut eye as I am sooooooooo dog tired


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

..just to say hi..my mummy upset after the beach..cos norty kids were trying to kill gulls...poor mum...i lick her...that hepls...but I am proud too...cos gulls are to chased by me..and i do not like stones...
and.. i am sad..cos missed the beach..and you woof are soo far....


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya Scrip - I fink we haven't met before. 

What norty kids, not a nice fing to do, gulls don't do any harm - they hav a much write to live as them kids do. Why did you miss the beach? Maybe you will get to go anover day.

Don't be sad, we may be far away but with the pooter we are very close


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Evening Woofers.

Hope everyone had a eggs-citing day. I had a HUUUGE eggs-citing day.

I WAS ALLOWED TO GO IN THE BIG GARDEN.

Mummy and Daddy went out there to cut down some of the trees and try and do some work out there but it's very messy and dangeroooos so I am only allowed out if they are going out there.

Daddy did video cos I got weally eggs-cited!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

helloooo woofer woody:001_wub::001_wub: bumble jet and everyone what ya doing im having a good laugh


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lincoln you look sooooo eggcited in that video and your ears were really funny flying everywere.

Hey Jesse Jet is around but Bumby's cats broke the ninternet box so he can't come on . I went to gility that was fun but been having a lazy day the rest of the time


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Lincoln you look sooooo eggcited in that video and your ears were really funny flying everywere.
> 
> Hey Jesse Jet is around but Bumby's cats broke the ninternet box so he can't come on . I went to gility that was fun but been having a lazy day the rest of the time


ooooo no buster he cat broke it hope he will get by without us glad you hand fun in agilit i having a laugh mums goooooooooooone insane she sing and jumping around keeps sing i know a song that will get on ya nevers and to be honest its geting on my last one blkess them hoooman :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sounds like your mum may have gone a bit more crazy than she already is :001_unsure:. Dog I hates that song it is soooooooooo annoying. Hoomans are so silly but you have to love them I don't fink they realise just how silly they are :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't have time to have a lazy day, so much sploring to do in the garden, lots to sniff and dig and sniff and dig.

Hoomans are silly, my mummy keeps saying she got a splity or somefink in her finger. Fink its got somefink to do with the treees they was chopping.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink that's that she has a bit of wood stuck in her finger it hurts I fink. I love sploring fings specially with all the new smells to investigate it's such fun.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, Hi Jessie, long time no woof.
I tried to watch your vidyo Lincoln, but it wouldn't let me! 
My mum sings all the time when she's not dpressed, so I like it when she's singing. She's got a voice like a froghorn, but at least I knows shes a pea.
I had a real good time on the fields wiv my ball, I was so tired when I got back I just fellded asleep for nages.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like mum singing she's sooooo bad it almost hurts  but she's always singing. The video is dead funny Jet you ave to find a way to watch it


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Sounds like your mum may have gone a bit more crazy than she already is :001_unsure:. Dog I hates that song it is soooooooooo annoying. Hoomans are so silly but you have to love them I don't fink they realise just how silly they are :smilewinkgrin:


but buster she been singing this for a weak its like she cant stop even when we where playing ball she kept sing i know a song that will get on ya nevers get on ya never get on ya nrver help meeeee it doing my head in how do you get you mum to stop singing is there a turn off botten :huh:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Jessie how I wish hoomans had a turn off button, it would come in very andy. Heehee, just finking bout it,is making me laff.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Hi guys, Hi Jessie, long time no woof.
> I tried to watch your vidyo Lincoln, but it wouldn't let me!
> My mum sings all the time when she's not dpressed, so I like it when she's singing. She's got a voice like a froghorn, but at least I knows shes a pea.
> I had a real good time on the fields wiv my ball, I was so tired when I got back I just fellded asleep for nages.


hellooooo jet 
awwww i bet your mum dont sing i know a song that will get on ya nevers over and over againg is the a off botten on her maybe i broke her or somfink hmy: great balllll games are funnnnn:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't fink there is . I find Bumby's method works though bark at her and maybe jump up a couple of times, I can't hurt her too small you might be too big, tends to stop her


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> Oh Jessie how I wish hoomans had a turn off button, it would come in very andy. Heehee, just finking bout it,is making me laff.


do you fink i broke her here she gos agan with the i know the song that will get on ya neves *paw over ears * when will she stop jet :wink:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't fink there is . I find Bumby's method works though bark at her and maybe jump up a couple of times, I can't hurt her too small you might be too big, tends to stop her


i tryed that buster and she just sings LOUDER and want me to jump around with her :frown2: :crazy:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh dear sorry it was worth a try . Try howling can you howl?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Oh dear sorry it was worth a try . Try howling can you howl?


i dont fink i can buster  it getting on my neves she never gos to bed this could be an all night fing  buster why cant she change the song like on the tv box fing but nooooooooooooo she all i know a song that will get on ya nevers i think i gonna bite her feet if she dont stop would that be wrong :huh:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Singing back is a good option.

She's so annoying, keeps stealing to pooter from me to look at cars, napparently we need a new car.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

You fink vats bad! everytime mum goes in the kichin, she starts singing ome on the range. Yeah, that old song, that no one else members, but she sings it every time.Dog nose why!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Biting your hooman is bad but dog it's tempting sometimes isn't it? Try the hoooge sad I'm so abused eyes and crying at her :yesnod:. Those tend to work better than everyfing else.

Jet you have mum singing that song now 

(buddies the button that makes the spaces appear isn't working really well so sorry if the posts are weird)


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

vicki.burns said:


> Singing back is a good option.
> 
> She's so annoying, keeps stealing to pooter from me to look at cars, napparently we need a new car.


cooooooool a new car you can lay in i tryed that but nope it dont work i think i broken her she need a off botten



jetsmum said:


> You fink vats bad! everytime mum goes in the kichin, she starts singing ome on the range. Yeah, that old song, that no one else members, but she sings it every time.Dog nose why!


ooooooo her mum sings that song it better then i know an song that get on ya neves :smile5:



Nicky10 said:


> Biting your hooman is bad but dog it's tempting sometimes isn't it? Try the hoooge sad I'm so abused eyes and crying at her :yesnod:. Those tend to work better than everyfing else.
> 
> Jet you have mum singing that song now
> 
> (buddies the button that makes the spaces appear isn't working really well so sorry if the posts are weird)


i lnow buster but one lil bite would just give me a lil peace well i cant do it i guess so i am gonna ask all you buddy whos mum tough her that song she wasnt sing it till one night she was on line and then all of a sudden it was i know a song that will get on ya neves hmy:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum didn't her dad used to sing it when we still lived with them and she hated it. Bad person who taught your mum it though. You really can't bite the hoomans you'll make them sad  nothing worse than a hurt and upset hooman


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

She says we need a bigger car if I'm going to get a brother


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You're getting a brother Lincoln :w00t: seems everybody's getting new siblings. I might be getting Phoebe and I'm getting Kara in November and Skye is getting her nephew as well


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

It won't be for a little while, they want me to be a bit older, and even then they said they're not sure whether to get a puppy or a bigger woofer.

I fink they need a bigger car anyways to be honest. The car is so so so small


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Mum didn't her dad used to sing it when we still lived with them and she hated it. Bad person who taught your mum it though. You really can't bite the hoomans you'll make them sad  nothing worse than a hurt and upset hooman


can i bite the person the taught her it buster why the teach her that song was it just to get on my nerves :huh: :crying:



vicki.burns said:


> She says we need a bigger car if I'm going to get a brother


yayayayayayayaya you getting a brother howww fun


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sorry guys, I'm dog tired. I'm off to my bed.
Night everywoof, sweet dreams


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink they'll need one for you anyway Lincoln if your legs keep growing :lol:

No Jesse you can't biting hoomans is bad they kill doggies for that


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

I know! I didn't have much room to stretch my leggies when we went camping.

I've told her that she needs to find out how much of that paper money stuff she can get if she gives some men her car and then gets a new one but she just keeps looking at new ones on the pooter instead. Dad's already told her it's got to be a sporty fast one!

Night Jet.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I fink they'll need one for you anyway Lincoln if your legs keep growing :lol:
> 
> No Jesse you can't biting hoomans is bad they kill doggies for that


ooooooooooooooh okay buster i guess your right :huh:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I'm sorry guys, I'm dog tired. I'm off to my bed.
> Night everywoof, sweet dreams


night night jet sweet dreams


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Goodnight Jet sweet dreams.

Hoomans always want spensive stuff even when they don't have nuff paper stuff for it . It's so silly

Wouldn't want you to get killed Jesse  so don't bite anyone.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Dad's told her we haff to get a Focus Zeeetec... anything is better than the corsa to be honest though.

I know, they always buying fings, it's alright when it's fings for me but other than that, it's not aseptable


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know they have perfectly good stuff but they insist on buying new fings. We're happy with just some tennis balls and treats why can't they be?


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

High maintinants Buster, high maintinants


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very high maintinants and they say we're hard pets to have :frown2:. They're much harder to train, so demanding of attention, get bad seperation anxiety and need constant supervision or they do stoopid fings and hurt themselves.


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

They wouldn't survive without us looking after them. 

Anyhoo, I have to get my beauty sleep now (2nd most handsomenest boy), these looks won't stay if I stay up all night woofing, must catch the beauty sleep! :lol:

Night night, woof you later


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They really wouldn't 

Goodnight Lincoln sweet dreams. I'm off to bed too I fink dog I'm tired :Yawn:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Goodnight Jet sweet dreams.
> 
> Hoomans always want spensive stuff even when they don't have nuff paper stuff for it . It's so silly
> 
> Wouldn't want you to get killed Jesse  so don't bite anyone.


ill really try not to buster but its geting on my nerrves what if the cat bite her would he get in trouble:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink the cat might get away with it :devil:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I fink the cat might get away with it :devil:


cooooooool i gonna ask if he will just bite her feet he likes biteing buster :wink: then there be nooooooooo more singing nigh nigh both of ya sweeet dreams


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning Woofers


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

I've stoled granddads hearing aids  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

BUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Buster said that your kitties broke the interweb last night! I misseded you


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning Lincoln, Bumble Kenzie - ot today ain't tit, which is great as it means my mum will take me walkies to the river and lake

Hi Jessie :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: when you get on the pooter - sorry I missed you yesterday


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

They av :glare: They've knocked the box noff the side but the nice man camed to fix it. I said thank you to him lots :lol:

I misseded you too Kenzie :001_wub: 

We went to pick an edgehog up this morning, and they were trying to feed him chips and gravy and a big lump of cheese :001_huh: 

I aint telling no-one where I've but the earing naids :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Bumby welcome back. I would have licked and licked and licked the internet guy when he fixed it .

Poor nedgehog I ope he's ok


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't fink he understood me - he fort I was a hopper at furst :001_huh:

I've sented you a presunt Kenzie :w00t:

Mums been listening to that nyan cat for nearly 2 hours :crazy: :cursing: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He thought you were a hopper? :lol: I guess you are hopper sized.

I don't fink I ever got those crocodails Bumby


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Buddy! I meants to tell you! They camed back to my ouse yesterday :lol: I fink mum did somfing wrong - we'll posts them again tomorrow :yesnod:  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: don't worry mum did the same we can't trust them to do anyfing right can we :frown2:. Go with her and makes sure she gets it right this time. They lets me in the post office and you're smaller than I am I'm sure they'll let you in. Did she pay the right postage? Cause they wouldn't deliver one of mum's uni fings cause she didn't pay the right postage


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I can normally sneaks in most placis - I even wented to ikea when I was a puppy :w00t: 

Probibly not buddy :lol: she gets real confoosed in the post noffice xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ikea where they sell all the tables and stuff isn't it? You can sneaks into the post place and make sure your mum gets it right then :yesnod: she could put you in her handbag or somefing


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

That's the one buddy :yesnod: then she brings the stuffs ome and golf snakes at them :001_huh:

Once I wented into the bank and a woman fort I was a cuddlee toy and when I moved she screamed :yikes: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Mum can't put all the stuff together either :lol:. She's hopeless then when I try to help she says I'm getting in the way

Poor woman :lol: you do kind of look like a stuffed toy though. I likes the bank :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

She burst into leaks once over a wardrobe :lol: 

I luff the bank; if mum goes in wifout me they asks where I is xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoomans will leak over anyfing won't they. Silly creatures they are

The bank people all know me too and the post people give me treats :yesnod:. There's always nice people to give you an ear scratch.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Dog is them cats in trubble - one of thems emptied the bin NEVERY WHERE :scared: 

The lady in the bank calls me Booble :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your cats are very norty Bumby I fink you need to train them. I've seen kitties doing all kinds of tricks that they've been taught using a clicker maybe you could try that :yesnod:

Does she not know your name?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm just glad it wasn't me, I sat there going :frown2: and tutting 

Do you do fings most with your paws or most wiv your nose and your mouff?

Mums told her my name lots but she's gived up trying now :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

At least it wasn't you that did is so she can't get cross with you. With my nose and my paws just depends on what I'm doing.

Silly hooman she should learn how to say your name right.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Me too, but I really like to do stuff wiff my paws :yesnod:

I get called loads of fings, one lady even called me Fumble :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I like doing fings with my paws specially but I like testing fings with my nose but then it gets bit or hurt 

You should see how many different fings mum calls me


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello, it's Cleo here. Today I've been having cuddles and ate a carrot. I like sleeping on a thing called a suitcase. It's very comfy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Oooo a presunt Bumble!!! Fanks!!!  You're so kind :001_wub:

Mum says she's broken and that I can't have treats or new fings for a while :glare:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Cleo mum was reading some fings your mum said you sound very clever :yesnod:

Hi Kenzie


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Cleo! I love carrit :drool:

I gots you a pink t-shirt with me on, Kenzie :w00t: cause your mum was saying you mights need a t-shirt  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby and Kenzie you two always make mum make that silly high squealing noise cause you're so cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow Bumble!!! That would be the best fing NEVER!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:

I fink mum's planning somefing for next squeak but she's not telling me what it is :glare:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I really luffs her, Buster 

Pomeranian Dog T Shirt | Zazzle.co.uk That's it :w00t: it's so I can give you an hug if she's planning somefing not too fun :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It's so obvious you two luvs each other and are so sweet


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

:001_wub: Bumble :001_wub: You're a MAZING :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: I'm lost for barks


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Singing: Bumby and Kenzie sitting in a tree,
k i s s i n g Singing:


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

How did they get up the tree?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby can run up them :yesnod: then get stuck and jump onto a goat and crash it :lol:. It's a hooman song Lincoln


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Back everywoof. I wented to the beach :w00t: I'm glad you like it Kenzie 

Ave I gots to go up a tree agen :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

But with Kenzie this time :yesnod: maybe we'll put one of those bouncy fings at the bottom so me and Jet don't have to catch you :glare:.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I can't climb trees :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

We can put you in those narness fings and pull you up on a rope :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

That's a good ideer Buster :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Are we going up now then? 

I'm still a bit wet cause I had to haff a baff :001_unsure: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

You don't have to really it's just a song

Bumby and Kenzie sitting in a tree KISSING
First comes love
Then comes marriage
Then comes in the puppy in the puppy carriage


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd like to see you climb a tree again Bumby.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

As long as we didn't have to catch him and there were no farm animals in the area :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Not even 1 little goat


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That poor goat  :lol:. Bumby's mum lost the pooter charger that's why he's vanished


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

:w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That's a lovely picture.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwww Bumble, that picture is a MAZING :w00t::w00t::w00t: It's me and you in the tree


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

See, you CAN clime treeses :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

And there's Buster and Jet ready with the trampleen :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I can do anything if you're beside me Bumble :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

:lol: and the poor goat too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

:w00t: You're a really good rtist Bumble :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

It's almost like a fototegaff it's so realistic  :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby mum says to make your mum do whatever it is she's asking you to :yesnod: she figures your barking method might do the trick


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't fink I can makes her buddy, but I'll a pealy bark :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Fanks buddy all these people are telling her to make your mum do it and I don't like her getting shouted at


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll try buddy but I don't finks it'll work  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I luffs your pictshures Bumby,specially the goat just waiting there payshuntly


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks real mean :001_unsure: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No problem just try your best buddy


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah coz he's wayting for someone to come and say ello


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not going near him again :001_unsure: those horns


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't fink he's waiting for you Buster, or me or Kenzie. He just wants to say ello to Bumby again that's all.:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

ello woofs woofs

My mummy is still not appy with my limping . It still hurts she tried to take me for a walk befores and I brought my mummy back home cause it hurts too much :crying:

I like being in the garden but I don'ts like going for walks 

I'm still not allowed my ball eithers maybes it would makes me feels better


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Trixie I ope your paw is better soon nothfing worse than a sore paw


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Ohhh no. No way - I aint going near him.

Should I :001_unsure: 

Sorry your paw is poorly, Trixie buddy  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure he's forgotten all about you crashing him into a fence :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

me too :crying:

I wanted to give mummy a cuddle but i fink from the way i was sitting it hurt so i went back to bed, fink ive upset my mummy nows tho


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry bout that. She'll be ok but it's horrible when your hooman is upset


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

hopefully she undastands 

fink im offs to beds cause im not well and it hurts to type, but maybes i speak to you tomorrow


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok goodnight sleep well. You should be speaking to us tomorrow


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning everywoof,

Sorry I haven't been on here for long time, mum's been working silly hours and doesn't leave the pooter open for me and even though dad's been here he doesn't leave it open neither.

Hope everywoof is good and nopefully I'll be back soon. She keeps saying that she gots a big ninter-phew coming up and she's got lots of works to do for that. But at least she will be home with me when she's doing that!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys, anyone around for a woof?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am for a little while Jet. Went to the beach this morning dog it was fun. Stayed away from any orange claws though


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's flippin kwiet here Buster, is everywoof at the beach?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bumby's not coming back don't know where everyone else is. Hope they're at the beach. Only fing I didn't like was I had to have a baff cause I had sand everywhere


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yuck, baffs. Maybe the beach don't sound so good afterall.
I xpect everywoofs out playin in the sun, xcept me


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I know  but at least it was fun I was playing with a huge german shepherd. I'm not out playing in the sun either too tired after the beach


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm on destricted xcersize for a week coz I urt myself playing. No running,no jumping, only short lead walks, sigh, I'm fed ups already. She's being sooooo ovaprotectif.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor Jet everywoof needs to stop hurting themselves


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess it was my own faults for being silly and not being careful. I'm just so feds up coz I wants to go and play ball and I can't. But the good fing is, I'm getting lots of extra luff and treats, so it's not all bad.I knows she hides nasty medcin in my food, but I don't minds too much, it's not reall that bad. 
I fink I's goin to have a little nap now.
Woof later Buster.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anywoof???


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm here but I fink most people have gone over to the other thread Jet. Willow was looking for you over there


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I is a top woof'er ta'night - me mam has just posted loooads'a photos of me so she has, ya see the world needs ta see me beauty :yesnod:

wots of woofs and wisses..

wuvs Mace...

me mam calls me 'macey moo' I dont like it, all zee other dawgs look at me, but me thinks it better than 'ya ickle sh'te' me not know what this mean, but she does pull an ugly face, when she does say it.. so she does (dont ya be telling her, I has been saying this to yous)


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I saw your pictures Mace you're a very hansome doggie :yesnod:. You're a border collie right? I like playing with collies cause they love running around as much as I do.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeaaah thats it ima Border Collie, I wuvs to run an run..But apparently its not good to chase poor wabbits and the kids balls over the feild..we would av loads'a fun running together then, I could chase you instead..

Did me mam tell ya its me birthday on thursday an she says im gunna be a big boy, its my first birthday, im dead excited


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chasing hoppers isn't a good idea they bite you know very hard. Are you going on that camping trip fing? I was meant to be going but the metal bird people won't let me on. We could have played then

Birfdays are awesome I got to play with my friends and I got loads of treats and toy and a liver cake.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah I is going on that fing, not sure what it is but I think I is gunna like it. ohh noo what mental bird people, they couldnt stop me, I just give um the puppy eyes, mum says I is good at that an they work with her 

weeally I do hope I get treated specially for my big day


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Buster. Hi Mace, I'm Jet, I've seen your picshures, you look like good fun, wiv your balls and stuff.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

eelloo Jet, me as never heard of a dawg called that before, I is lots of fun, but sometimes other dawgs try an steal me balls, so I has a new plan, if I keep them in me mouth no one can take them - ent that a clever idea, see me not just a pweety face


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I fink they're called planes. Cause we live on the other side of a sea from where it is I would have to go on one or spend 8 hours in my crate in the car and the plane people won't let me on and mum doesn't want me to have to be in the car for that long. So I can't come . They said they fly dogs so mum called them and they said they don't on that route cause they don't have the special bit to put me in. I'm only tiny I could lie at mum's feet or somefing.

I'm sure you'll get spoiled rotten that's what birfdays are for :yesnod:

You live with all the dogs with no hair don't you? They look a little weird are they sick or are they meant to have no hair?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a real good plan Mace, I've been doin it for nages. I don't like to share my balls wiv no one. I'll share uver fings but not balls, no no.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't like sharing my balls much just with my doggy friends. They're too much fun to just let other dogs have them


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I fink they're called planes. Cause we live on the other side of a sea from where it is I would have to go on one or spend 8 hours in my crate in the car and the plane people won't let me on and mum doesn't want me to have to be in the car for that long. So I can't come . They said they fly dogs so mum called them and they said they don't on that route cause they don't have the special bit to put me in. I'm only tiny I could lie at mum's feet or somefing.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get spoiled rotten that's what birfdays are for :yesnod:
> 
> You live with all the dogs with no hair don't you? They look a little weird are they sick or are they meant to have no hair?


ooh I see, well you will av fun at home me is sure - bwuddy people just dont av a clue do they, missing out on ur big weekend, is no fair for us dawgs..I hope my mum dont so silly fings, or I shall av to hide in shame

I fink I will, you should av seen what I got for cwistmas, I ate it all now, mum said that was ungreatful as they are not to eat, well durrr she told me that abit late didnt she, she can alf be silly at times ya know

yes they is call crewsties or somefing like that, look silly dont they, I dont like walking with them as every hooman stops an ask if their poowly, errm hello I am here an I need attention, gosh. they is meant to av no hair, they is naked, I av promise to keep them warm in zee winter months


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll have fun with Auntie Anna but I would have more fun getting to play with all the doggies and their mums and dads from here. It's just not fair they let the mini hoomans on and they make much more mess than I do I would be on my best behaviour :yesnod:.

Why was it not to eat? Silly hoomans don't realise toys taste good as well.

That's good they're meant to look like that I was a little worried that they were sick :001_unsure:. Never met a dog with no fur before. You should get attention to that isn't fair. Mum says she wants one of the ones with the fur I hope if she does get it it won't get all the attention on our walks I like hoomans petting me


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't vey get cold, aving no air, coz it can very cold speshully in winter, or does they have cloves to keeps em warm?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

If she does get one then I bet, u as two share ur fings with it, an hoomans just wan'ta see the cute fwuffy fing, just no fair is it, but I as a pwan for that too. :yesnod: take the hoomans a toy, or sit at their feet wooking pweety then they jus av ta say helllo.. they is no pwoorly pwomise they is just odd, but I eard mum say that she wuvs um, they is diffwent.

they do sometimes get cold in zee cold months so some can wear a coat, like the same as I av seen horses wearing but my furmily dont like to wear them, mum also says they is a ardy breed an as they dont walk in them she dont force them so they just run and run with me to keep walm, it doesnt seem to bother them, and they even came to pway in zee snow


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've neva seen a doggie wiv no fur for real, just in picshures. Mum finks that vey are cute, I fink I'd be scared in case I hurted it by hacident.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's always saying she doesn't like little dogs prefers big ones and then says she likes this toy dog and that toy dog. They're toy dogs right? The huge sad eyes always work for me too and cause I have big brown ones parently those are better so I'm sure I could manage that. I'm glad they're not sick. Are the ones with fur the same breed just have fur?


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah they is the same bweed its well weird sometimes you can get nakid ones an hairy ones together in same witter, confuses me .. they is part of the toy gwoup 

oh no Jet u wouldnt urt it, I pull them awound they gives me a wight wun for me tweats


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is weird. Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if we did get one of the ones with fur but we're getting a schnauzer and maybe a cairn mix that looks just like me if the rescue ever gets back to us about the home check. They weren't sure cause they're in England. Then she says she wants a wolfhound I'm not so sure about that they're soooooooo big:001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well nice woofing wiv you Mace. I'm off to my bed now I fink.
Night all, sweet dreams


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Night Jet buddy sweet dreams just no more of me in police helmets got it . I'll be off to bed soon too I fink


----------



## pinkrhino (Jun 12, 2011)

Hai guys... 'Tis been a age since I last came on!  I is Sowy if you'll missed me.


----------

